#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-28
<Sajjad> salam
<kubuntu> salam
<kubuntu> در کبونتو به مشکل خوردم تو وصل شدن به اینترنت
<kubuntu> زمانی که با سیم به اینترنت وصل میشم درست کار میکنه
<kubuntu> ولی وقتی با وایرلس به اینترنت وصل میشم کانکت میشم ولی نمی تونم هیچ سایتی رو باز کنم
<kubuntu> ظاهرا به اینترنت وصلم ولی وصل نیست
<kubuntu> واسه چیه؟
<kubuntu> کمککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککککک
<kubuntu> کسی نیست
<lxsameer> dns server
<kubuntu> چیکار کنم؟
<kubuntu> چرا چت روم ابونتواینقدر بی رونقه هر وقت اومدم هیچ کس نبوده جواب بده
<kubuntu> کمممممممممممممممممممممممممک
<everplays> kubuntu, ye terminal baz kon
<kubuntu> خوب بعدش؟
<everplays> toosh bezan: aptitude install wireless internet please
<kubuntu> الانچون با کبونتو نمیتونستم به اینترنت وصل بشم با ویندوز وصلم
<kubuntu> مینویسم بعد میرم توش میزنم
<kubuntu> بعدش چی میشه؟
<h0n3st> kubuntu, ping mitooni bekoni?
<h0n3st> everplays, aziyatesh nakon dude
 * everplays ebraz-e sharmandegi mikone :)
<kubuntu> توی کوبنتو؟
<kubuntu> کجا باید بگیرم تو همون ترمینال؟
<nazari> salam
<nazari> man mikhastam dar morede team tarjome ubuntu dar Iran malomat begiram
<nazari> age emkan dare; lotfan mano rahnama'yee konin.
<hale> salam
<hale> سوالی در مورد crontab دارم
<hale> من یه سری فایل png دارم که هر شب ساعت 12 تولید میشن
<hale> و یه واسط وب دارم که اون فایل ها رو نمایش میده
<hale> این وسط یه سری سوال دارم که نمیتونم جواب بگیرم
<hale> هستید؟
<Omid> kasi midune chetor bayad az terminal descktop wallpaper ro avaz konam?
<Omid> chetor mitunam axe pas zamineye gnome ro az tarighe terminal avaz konam?
<Omid> man dastooore
<Omid> gconftool-2 -t str -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/USER_NAME/Desktop/FILE
<Omid> ro zadam
<Omid> wallpaper avaz nashod
<Omid> taze alan apearance ham ghati karde
<Omid> appearance
<Omid> crash mishe
<Omid> che kar konim?
<Omid> gconftool-2 -u /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<Omid> zadam hal shod ;)
<Omid> key ro unset kardam
<jeus_> nixoeen, salam
<jeus_> lxsameer, salam
<lxsameer> jeus_: salam
<eshtad> salam dostan khobid shoma
<hamed_t> nixoeen: salam
<dark-sun> یو ها ها ها ها
<hamed_t> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> hamed_t: salam janan, how are you please? :)
<nixoeen> hamed_t: hi
<nixoeen> jeus_: hi
<lllhamedlll> سلام یکی از دوستان میشه یه نگاهی به این لینک بندازه بگه مشکل من کحاست؟
<lllhamedlll> http://s29.aks98.com/files/77934348908954655592.jpg
<lllhamedlll> #ubuntu
<lllhamedlll> ممنون از توجهتون
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-01
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasy dar morede faal kardan mod_rewrite module dar apache chizy midone???
<royaflash> کسی در مورد فعال کردن mod_rewrite module در آپاچی اطلاعی داره ؟
<hale> join #ubuntu
<AliTarihi> :-/
<samira-t> lxsameer: salam, ye soal inke http server entitye packeto tahlil mikone ke mifahme chikar kone ya ye ghesmat dige az packeto ?
<lxsameer> samira-t: manzuret chie ke chikar kone ?
<samira-t> kodum file ya responsio be client bede
<samira-t> lxsameer: ^^
<lxsameer> samira-t: header e http ro negah mikone bebine headeresh che addressi ro request karde va ba che methodi hamin
<samira-t> lxsameer: bad un vaght in vorudiai ke ma tu formai ye sitei por mikonim unaro hamash tu headeresh mizare?
<lxsameer> samira-t: age method post bashe mizare tu body
<lxsameer> samira-t: age get bashe mizare tu header
<samira-t> lxsameer: pas bayad bodisho tahlil kone, merC
<lxsameer> samira-t: daghighan mikhay che kar koni
<samira-t> lxsameer
<samira-t> : mikham vaghti ke karbar ru ye linke khas click mikone man ye tabe'e khaso seda bezanam
<lxsameer> samira-t: na manzuram ine ke kolan hadafet chie ? in hame webserver e khub hastesh
<samira-t> lxsameer: nemidoonam, kare karAmooziye
<lxsameer> samira-t: ? nemiduni ke nashod ? hadafe kolit chie ? che kar gharare anjam bedi
<samira-t> lxsameer: hem ... rastesh khodam mikham ye khurde barname nevisiye shabake yad begiram vali ostade karAmuzi chi mikhad daghighan nafahmidam
<samira-t> ishalla dar ruzaye aAT mifahmim
<lxsameer> samira-t: ba che zabani ?
<samira-t> c++ tu win
<lxsameer> samira-t: oh oh oh chiam entekhab kardi unam koja
<samira-t> lxsameer: chera, natarsun ye chizi mishe shabihe wamp
<lxsameer> samira-t: khob aval in ke behtare bejaye c++ az ye chi mese python estefade koni
<lxsameer> samira-t: dovom ham in ke behtare bejaye win ru lin kar koni
<lxsameer> samira-t: va mohem tar az hame ham behtare aval kamelan motevajeh shi ke hadafet chie
<samira-t> lxsameer: are doroste alan gharare ye 12 ruz theory dar mawredesh search konam, vali dige PL o OSesho mas'ule karAmuzi taeen karde nemishe tagheeresh dad
<lxsameer> samira-t: che masule jalebi mitune bashe in adam :D
<samira-t> lxsameer: :D
<utab_> AliTarihi: salam
<utab_> AliTarihi: ravesh partition bandiye ubuntu mogheye nasbo mikham
<bp> salam
<bp> inja kasi hast ke komak koneh
<utab_> aliva:ravesh partition bandiye ubuntu mogheye nasbo mikham
<mah> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mikone
<WhiteCrow1> hmmmmm
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: salam arastu
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: salam aziz e del chetori delam barat tang shode bod
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: hali nemiporsi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: busy ito bardar ta biaym ;)
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: alan ke AVAILABLE AM
<mahsa> bazam salam
<mahsa> inja kasi nist?
<mahsa> !!!!
<WhiteCrow1> !ask | mahsa
<lubotu3`> mahsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * WhiteCrow1 انگار لازمه که هر چند وقت یک بار این رو بزنم
<mahsa> alan rooye system am faghat linux nasb hast , yani rooye kolle hardam nasb shode ,
<mahsa> mikham pakesh konam
<mahsa> ke be jash windows nasb konam?
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: kho
<mahsa> hala nemidunam chikar konam ke ettelaAte hardam naparan
<WhiteCrow1> :-|
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: chera mikhai win nasb koni ?
<WhiteCrow1> mahsa: linux chi kam dare ? ! yani che kari niaz dari ke linux nemitone anjam bede ?!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: chetor emro dark-sun in ja ni :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: bazi vaghta hast, bazi vaghta nistesh
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-02
<mahsa> salam
<mahsa> bebakhshid man linux ro lapam nasb kardam , mesle inke rooye kolle hardam nasb shode
<mahsa> alan mikham hazfesh konam , nemidunam che juri in kar ro anjam bedam , ke hardam napare
<mahsa> ?
<mahsa> kasi mitune komak kone ?
<the-light> mahsa: salam, yani chi ruye kole hard disk nasb shode?
<dingdangdong> khob vaghti ru kole hard nasb shode yani hard already paride dg
<lxsameer> #kernel-ir
<Za> Salam
<Za> Man ye soale modem Saran
<Za> Kasi mitten komakam Kone ?
<ilius> !ask | Za
<lubotu3`> Za: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Za> rastesh mikham ye laptop beggar
<Za> Begiram nemidonam model Z122gx/b Sony khobe ya 13 inch Mac
<Za> Nemidonam kodomesh behtare Mac pro ya vaio ?
<Za> Mitonid komakam konid?
<ilius> Za: MacOSC mikhay ya Linux?
<ilius> Za: سونی اصلا سازگاری خوبی با لینوکس نداره ها
<ilius> Za: فقط مونیتورش خوبه
<ilius> Za: اول باید سیستم‌عاملش رو مشخص کنی بعد تصمیم بگیری
<Za> Kasi nemidone?
<ilius> Za: از چه سیستم‌عاملی میخوای استفاده کنی؟؟ :-/
<Za> ?
<ilius> Za: ?
<ilius> Za: farsi mibini?
<kubuntu> salam
<kubuntu> یه مشکل دارم که چند روز پیش هم اینجا مطرح کردم ولی حل نشد
<ilius> !ask
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubuntu> به ای دی اس ال وقتی با سیم لن وصل میشم درست وصل میشه
<kubuntu> ولی وقتی با وایرلس بهش وصل میشم کانکت میشم
<kubuntu> ولی نه صفحه اینترنت کار میکنه نه اپدیت میشم
<kubuntu> یعنی فقط ظاهرا وصل شدم ولی اطلاعات رد و بدل نمیشه
<ilius> kubuntu: ba wireless be adsl vasl mishe???
<ilius> :-/
<kubuntu> نه
<kubuntu> فقط با سیم که میزنم وصل میشم
<kubuntu> چون مودم هیدنه اس اس دی رو میدم و پسورد رو هم میدم
<kubuntu> اونم میگه کانکت شدی
<kubuntu> ولی کار نمیکنه
<kubuntu> اره به ای دی اس ال وصل شدم
<ilius> kubuntu: 2 ta modem dari?
<kubuntu> نه
<ilius> :-/
<kubuntu> فقط یه مودم دارم
<ilius> kubuntu: من نفهمیدم چی شد!!! سرویس ای‌دی‌اس‌ال هست یا وایرلس؟
<kubuntu> ای دی اس ال
<ilius> kubuntu: و مودم چی هست
<kubuntu> ولی مودم وایرلسه
<ilius> kubuntu: :-/
<kubuntu> asus
<ilius> kubuntu: no idea
<kubuntu> با ابونتو مشکل نداشتم ولی تو کوبونتو اینطوری میشه
<kubuntu> به چه چیزهایی میتونه ربط داشته باشه؟
<ilius> kubuntu: اونی که شما داری مودم وایرلس نیست فکر کنم
<kubuntu> چرا؟
<ilius> kubuntu: access point e wireless hast ke port e adsl ham dare
<kubuntu> نفهمیدم
<kubuntu> یه مودم ای دی اس ال هست که چهار تا خروجی لن دارد و انتن برای وصل شدن وایرلس دستگاه های دیگه
<kubuntu> بعد به پی سی هم یه وایرلس یواس پی اداپتور تی پی لینک هم وصله که امواج رو بگیره
<ilius> kubuntu: تو ویندوز کار می‌کنه؟
<kubuntu> اره
<kubuntu> تو ابونتو هم کار میکرد
<kubuntu> ولی چون میز کار کوبنتو خیلی جذاب تر بود ابونتو رو ریختم بیرون و کوبونتو رو ریختم
<kubuntu> ولی سر همین یه مورد گیر کردم
<kubuntu> با تشکر از ilius که سعی کرد کمک کنه
<kubuntu> کسی دیگه ای نیست بتونه کمک کنه؟
<ilius> kubuntu: :)
<hale> salam
<aseman> سلام
<sasy360> yes baby!
<sasy360> everplays: واقعا باقالی هست سابایون. اصلا حرف از مخازن باینری‌ش نزن. فقط نصابش خوب بود
 * sasy360 is away: I'm busy
 * sasy360 is back (gone 00:00:09)
<khorsand> salam
<khorsand> baraye baz kardan ye pangereh jadid dar safheyee ke ba php neveshteh shodeh bayad chekar konim?
<kubuntu> salam
<kubuntu> کسی هست بگه  مشکل اینترنت من چشه؟
<sasy360> kubuntu: چش هست مگه؟
<sasy360> khorsand: چی می‌خوای دقیقا؟
<kubuntu> مودم ای دی اس ال دارم با وایرلس که به مودمم وصل میشم ظاهرا کانکته ولی وصل نمی شه
<kubuntu> نه میتونم سیستم عامل رو اپدیت کنم
<kubuntu> نه صفحه اینترنتی باز کنم
<sasy360> kubuntu: یعنی مودمت اینترنت داره ولی توی لینوکس نمی‌تونی بش وصل شی؟
<khorsand> sasy306 : يك برنامه با پي اچ پي نوشتم
<khorsand> sasy306 : يك فروشگاه اينترنتي هست
<sasy360> khorsand: خب
<khorsand> sasy306 : توي كاتالوگ محصولات كه ادمين بايد محصولات رو وارد كنه مي خوام وقتي روي لينك محصول جديد كليك مي كنه يك پنجره باز بشه
<sasy360> khorsand: در واقع یه پنجره مانند جدید تو همین صفحه. یه چیزی مثل دیالوگ باکس درست می‌گم؟
<khorsand> sasy306 : ببخشيد چندنفر اينجا كنارم هستند از من سوال كردن
<khorsand> sasy306 : منظورتون confirm , alert/
<sasy360> khorsand: خواهش می‌کنم :)
<sasy360> khorsand: آره یه چیزی شبیه اون‌ها. ولی نه اینکه پنجره مجزا داشته باشن و کاربر رو اذیت کنن
<khorsand> sasy306 :نه ببينين يك پنجره كاملا مجزا
<khorsand> sasy306 : فكر مي كنم با اين كد جاوااسكريپت باشه
<khorsand> sasy306 :
<khorsand> sasy306 : newWin = window.open(link,'newWin',win);
<khorsand> sasy306 : منظورم رو فهميدين؟
<khorsand> خواهش مي كنم كمكم كنيد يك برنامه با پي اچ پي نوشتم يك مشكل دارم
<everplays> khorsand, oon code-i ke gozashtin ye panjere jadid vaz mikone
<everplays> mitoonin address-esh ro har chizi ke mikhayn set konin
<everplays> masalan ye safe php-e dige ke oonja etela@e marboot be mahsoolesh ro vared kone
<everplays> vali in kar mansookh shode, dige in model-i window baz nemikonan
<khorsand> everyplays :
<khorsand> everyplays :نه بابا من به همون راضيم اما باز نمي كنه
<khorsand> everyplays :اين هم آدرس شاهد عيني
<khorsand> everyplays :http://store.ir01.ir/card/admin/catalog.php
<everplays> khorsand, bayad editCardType.php ro beyne " bezari, yani link-et bayad intori beshe  javascript:open_window("editCardType.php",400,400);
<everplays> sasy360, wb :)
<sasy360> everplays: thanks :)
<sasy360> everplays: تو فهمیدی خرسند چی می‌خواست؟ با جاوا اسکریپت می‌تونست این رو پیاده کنه.
<everplays> sasy360, are, behesh goftam moshkelesh ro ham, vali connection-esh ghat shod zaheran
<sasy360> everplays: ahan are, man js balad nistam vali midoonam ina js hastan :D
<everplays> sasy360, dude kollan alaan js balad bashi hame kar mitooni bokoni, az estefade too web va ejra tavasot-e browser ta bala avordan-e web server-o hata neveshtan-e client application :)
<msq> salam
<msq> salam
<smq> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<smq> salam
<smq> man ye moshkeli daram da nasb usb-rndis-source
<smq> kasi mitone komak kone?
<WhiteCrow1> !ask | smq
<lubotu3`> smq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteCrow1> smq: distro et chi e ?
<WhiteCrow1> smq: az che linux i estefade mikoni azizam ?
<smq> ubuntu 10.10
<WhiteCrow1> smq:  http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=how+to+install+usb-rndis-source&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.&fp=edc13d2d295de4e7
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: che mikoni ey dust, ketab haro khuni
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: salam azizam khobi ? bale daram mikhonam faghat in roz ha saram bishtar ba madar garm e on ketab ha ro aheste o peyvaste jolo miram
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: kheyli alie inja ro ham bebin #kernel-ir ye mailing list ham dare ka khube ozv shi
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: jalase 3 vom e to uni madar tashkil shode ostad safe 300 e :D
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: :D
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: hatman mer30 alan miram ozv misham :-*
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: kolan ostad dare ro hava tadris mikone
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: tabiie :D
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: bale , ama kho midoni hers am az in e ke hich ki to uni eteraz nemikone be in shive tadris
<smq> vaghti mikham usb-rndis-source ro nab konam meyam mide "unable to locate package usb-rndis-source" che kar bayad bekonam (ubuntu 10.10)
<WhiteCrow1> smq: mishe err esh ro cp koni baram
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: inja irane dige
<smq> unable to locate package ...
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer: +1 daghighan moshkel ham hamin e inja iran e :(
<WhiteCrow1> smq: aziz man vaghan nemidonam che help i bedam dg 1 google kon khodet bebin be jai miresi
<smq> kheali gashtam amma natonestam be jai beresam
<WhiteCrow1> smq: boro chanal e #ubuntu ? et ro bepors
<sasy360> everplays: دوود من طراحی وب نیستم ولی طراحان وب رو دوست دارم. نوکر جاوا اسکریپت هم هستم.
 * pesarkhobeee adam lezat mibare everplays va sasy360 ro mibine :D
<sasy360> pesarkhobeee: مرسی فرید :)
<pesarkhobeee> sasy360: ;)
<everplays> pesarkhobeee, o/
 * WhiteCrow1 brb
<rezaa> salam be hame
<khatereh> salam
<khatereh> yeki mige che juri in keyboard ro farsi konam ?
<khatereh> yani hich ki inam balad nist ?!!!!!!!!!
<everplays> khatereh, too wiki ro negah kardi? http://wiki.ubuntu.ir
<khatereh> ghablan too wiki peida karde budam , amma alan nemitunam search konam , chon nemitunam farsi type konam :(
<khatereh> bebakhshid dc shode budam
<samira-t> khatereh: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport/UbuntuGutsy?highlight=%28keyboard%29
<dark-sun> هااااااااوو....
 * dark-sun rawrs...
<lllhamedlll> سلام
<lllhamedlll> http://s1.imgdl.ir/images/udhs8ibt8xnhqeqljbc1.jpg
<lllhamedlll> فکر کنم مشکل من رو واضح بیان میکنه!!!!
<lllhamedlll> دوستان اونجا گفتن باید دید چی پروسز رو می بره بالا
<nixoeen> lllhamedlll: ?
<nixoeen> lllhamedlll: linke kar nemikone
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-03
<Guest75959> salam
<Guest75959> salam
<mahdi> hi all
<mahdi> yohooooooooooooo
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, ping
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<lxsameer> WhiteCrow1: ping
<WhiteCrow1> lxsameer, MSG 1 min sorry
<hale> salam
<naughtytux> سلام
<naughtytux> یه سوال در مورد لتکس داشتم
<naughtytux> یه برنامه ساده نوشتم اما قادر به کامپایلش نیستم
<naughtytux> مشکل فونت میگیره
<naughtytux> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<naughtytux> ؟
<naughtytux> بچه ها؟
<naughtytux> کسی نیست؟
<naughtytux> کسی نمیتونه کمکم کنه؟
<naughtytux> خوابین؟
<ilius> naughtytux: سلام
<ilius> ‏‫با چی کامپایل می‌کنی؟
<naughtytux> سلام به روی ماهت
<naughtytux> xelatex
<ilius> naughtytux: با فارسی سازگاره؟
<naughtytux> This is XeTeX, Version 3.1415926-2.2-0.9995.2 (TeX Live 2009/Debian)  restricted \write18 enabled. entering extended mode (./salam-1.tex LaTeX2e <2009/09/24> Babel <v3.8l> and hyphenation patterns for english, usenglishmax, dumylang, noh yphenation, farsi, arabic, croatian, bulgarian, ukrainian, russian, czech, slov ak, danish, dutch, finnish, french, basque, ngerman, german, german-x-2009-06-1 9, ngerman-x-2009-06-19, ibycus
<naughtytux> این error رو میده
<ilius> naughtytux: بهترین برنامه لاتکس واسه فارسی فکر می‌کنم زی‌پرشین باشه
<ilius> XePersian
<naughtytux> زی پرشین رو نصب کردم
<ilius> naughtytux: چه اروری
<naughtytux> نوشتم بالا
<naughtytux> فکر کنم فونت رو نمیشناسه
<ilius> naughtytux: چیزی معلوم نیست از ارور
<ilius> naughtytux: چرا از زی‌پرشین استفاده نمی‌کنی؟
<naughtytux> مگه زی پرشین نرم افزار جداست
<naughtytux> ؟
<naughtytux> یا یه ماکرو واسه همون نرم افزار های تک اصلیه؟
<naughtytux> من این دو تا رو نصب کردم
<naughtytux> سه تا
<naughtytux> TeXMaker
<naughtytux> TeXWorks
<ilius> naughtytux: بلد نیستم. ولی تعریفش رو خیلی شنیدم :-D
<naughtytux> tex live
<ilius> naughtytux: http://groups.google.com/group/farsilatex
<naughtytux> خودت کار نکردی؟
<ilius> naughtytux: نه
<naughtytux> به هر حال ممنون
<naughtytux> ببینم توی این گروپی که واسم فرستادی چیزی پیدا میشه
<ilius> naughtytux: ba libreoffice va texmacs faghat kar mikonam
<ilius> naughtytux: ke texmacs az farsi support nemikone
<naughtytux> اینم نسخه ای از لتکسه؟
<naughtytux> یعنی دستور های لتکس رو بهش میدی؟
<ilius> naughtytux: گرچه فرمول‌نویسی اوپن‌آفیس / لیبره‌آفیس هم خیلی خوبه
<ilius> naughtytux: na texmacs kamelan gerafiki e (wysyng editor)
<naughtytux> ilius:یه سوال دیگه
<ilius> naughtytux: گرچه گرافیکش یکم زشته
<naughtytux> ilius: توی لینوکس نرم افزاری به قدرت پاور پویت ویندوز نداریم؟
<ilius> naughtytux: openoffice impress ro test kardi?
<ilius> naughtytux: قدرتش رو نمیشه گفت ولی خب کار آدم رو راه می‌ندازه
<naughtytux> نه تست نکردم
<naughtytux> ilius: اما اگه بود ویندوزمو پاک میکردم
<ilius> naughtytux: خوبی اوپن‌آفیس اینه که یه مجموعهٔ منسجمه
<naughtytux> !
<ilius> naughtytux: هر شیٔی از هر قسمتش رو میشه توی قسمت دیگه استفاده کرد
<ilius> naughtytux: masalan ye sheet tu presentation
<ilius> naughtytux: ya ye drawing tuye text document
<ilius> naughtytux: یا هر چی تو هر چیز دیگه
<naughtytux> ilius: من اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ رو روی لپتاپم دارم و ویندوز ۷
<naughtytux> ilius: تا حالا دو بار سیستمم قاط زده و اصلا بالا نیومده
<naughtytux> ilius: مشکل از گرابشه؟
<ilius> naughtytux: روی هر دوش می‌تونی اوپن‌آفیس داشته باشی
<ilius> naughtytux: هممم یعنی چی بالا نیومده؟
<naughtytux> من مجبور شدم دوباره لینوکس رو نصب کنم تا بیاد بالا
<naughtytux> مدام ریست میشه
<ilius> naughtytux: ویندوز نصب کردی بعد از لینوکس؟
<naughtytux> به صفحه انتخاب سیستم عامل نمیرسه
<naughtytux> نه
<ilius> naughtytux: پس چی شد؟
<naughtytux> ilius: یه بار ویندوزم رو هایبرنیت کردم دیگه بالا نیودمد
<ilius> naughtytux: به هر حال میشه درستش کرد. فقط یه سیدی لایو میخواد و دو سه تا دستور
<naughtytux> ilius: دفعه بعد هم همینجوری بالا نیومد
<ilius> naughtytux: هممم عجیبه
<naughtytux> اگه منظورت تعمیر گرابه نشد
<naughtytux> نمیدونم من قبلا که نسخه های قدیمی اوبونتو رو داشتم راحت
<naughtytux> گرابشو درست میکردم
<naughtytux> ilius: این نمیدونم چرا نمیشه
<ilius> naughtytux: grub-install --root-directory=/sda4 /dev/sda
<ilius> naughtytux: اینطوری زدی؟
<naughtytux> آره
<ilius> naughtytux: و اروری نداد؟
<ilius> naughtytux: یه دونه هارد داری؟
<naughtytux> ilius: و البته من sda5 بود
<ilius> naughtytux: شماره‌ش مثال بود
<naughtytux> ilius: آرع
<ilius> naughtytux: نمی‌دونم اون باید کار کنه
<naughtytux> أره
<naughtytux> ارور داد
<naughtytux> یادم نیست ارورش چی بود
<ilius> naughtytux: ولی اینکه بعد از هایبرنیت بوت نشه عجیبه نمی‌دونم
<ilius> naughtytux: خب باید بخونی ارورش رو!!
<naughtytux> خوندم الان یادم نیست
<ilius> naughtytux: یا اگه نفهمیدی یادداشت کنی بعدا سرچ کنی یا بپرسی
<naughtytux> فکر کنم درایو بوت رو نشناخته بود
<ilius> naughtytux: متن ارور رو بدی دیگران کمک کنن.  همینطوری که نمیشه
<naughtytux> ilius: آره راست میگی
<naughtytux> ilius: انشاالله که دیگه اینجوری نشه
<naughtytux> ilius: اما اگه شد این بار این کارو میکنم
<naughtytux> ممنون از راهنماییت
<ilius> naughtytux: خواهش می‌کنم
<sinohe> salam
<sinohe> behtarin rahe baz kardan ye pangereh gadid tooye barnameh yee ke ba php neveshteh shode chiyeh
<nixoeen> sinohe: Web-based ?
<nixoeen> sinohe: age web-based e ke rabti be php nadare, va hamun HTML e. Bayad tag e A bedi ba target="_blank"
<moshtaq> yek nafar php kar ke javascript ham balad bashe inja hast
<moshtaq> jomleh soali bood.
<moshtaq> salam
<moshtaq> براي باز كردن يك پنجره جديد در صفحه اي كه با پي اچ پي نوشته شده است بايد چكار كنيم؟
<moshtaq> منظورم با جاوااسكريپت يا جي كوئري يا اي جكس هست
<everplays> moshtaq, fekr konam dirooz goftam moshkeletoono chetori ba window.open hal konin :)
<moshtaq> everyplays : نه شما گفتين ديگه كسي از اين روش ها استفاده نمي كنه
<moshtaq> everyplays : من مي خواستم با جاوااسكريپت بنويسم كه شما اين طوري گفتين
<everplays> moshtaq, ama goftam age bekhay estefade koni rahe hallesh chie :)
<moshtaq> everyplays :
<everplays> dar har hal, ye negahi be jQuery UI bendaz
<everplays> ya ExtJs, ina widget system daran, mitooni bahash window ham dorost koni
<moshtaq_> everyplays:
<moshtaq_> everyplays: نمي دونم چرا اتصال من هي قطع ميشه
<moshtaq_> everyplays:از ديروز اينطوري شده
<everplays> moshtaq_, :) nokte aval inke nemikhad esmam ro kamel type koni, avalesh ro type kon bad ye tab bezan khodesh kamel mishe
<moshtaq_> everyplays:ميخواستم بگم من اين برنامه رو بايد هرچه زودتر تحويل بدم
<moshtaq_> everyplays:ممنون
<moshtaq_> everyplays: براي اين برنامه فرصت يادگيري جي كوئري رو ندارم
<everplays> age mikhay zood tahvil bedi be nazaram sari tarin rah hamoon raveshie ke khodet estefade mikardi
<moshtaq_> everyplays: مگه اين كه يك نفر دقديقا كدش رو بهم بگه
<everplays> moshtaq_, ino bebin > http://jqueryui.com/demos/dialog/
<everplays> view source ro bezan, bebin chetori neveshte, kollan kar bahash sakht nist ke niaz bashe kasi behet bege
<moshtaq_> everplays: [hgfi oon moghe man codi ro ke to ye safheye dige dorost kar mikar kopi past kardam
<moshtaq_> everplays: ba tamam taassof bayad begam man hamin kar ro kardam
<moshtaq_> everplays: hattaa daghightar man right click kardam
<moshtaq_> everplays: baad source code javascript ro tooye barnameh kopy kardam
<moshtaq_> everplays: baad ham ye seri chizhay gozee mesle esme file ro taghyeer dadam
<everplays> moshtaq_, khob oon code kar nemikone, chon jquery va jquery ui too safar load nashode
<moshtaq_> everplays: man address ro be hetoon mifrestam
<moshtaq_> everplays: http://store.ir01.ir/card/admin/catalog.php
<everplays> moshtaq_, chera hamino fix nemikoni?
<moshtaq_> everplays: manzooretoon as fix tamireh
<everplays> bale
<moshtaq_> everplays: khob man ke mikham chejoori?
<everplays> moshtaq_, in code-e link-ete, dorost-e? <a href="javascript:open_window(a.php,400,400);">
<everplays> bokonesh <a href="javascript:open_window('a.php',400,400);">
<moshtaq_> everplays: alan age rooye linke ezafeh click konin hichi nemiyad
<moshtaq_> everplays: manzooretoon taghyeer jaye double qute , tak qute?
<everplays> moshtaq_, na, faghat address bayad string bashe, ke inja nist
<moshtaq_> everplays: manzooretoon as string chiyeh
<everplays> moshtaq_, bebin window.open argument-e avalesh address-e safas, dorost-e? khob address-e safe bayad string bashe dige
<everplays> yani bayad beyne single quote ya double quote bezari
<everplays> alaan age link-et ro bokoni <a href="javascript:window.open('http://www.google.com', 400, 400)"> google ro vaz mikone
<moshtaq_> everplays: akhe in code tooye yek tak qoute echo hast
<everplays> jeddan tozihi nadaram bedam moshtaq_ , chizi dar morede escaping midooni?
<moshtaq_> everplays: bebin in code asliyeh
<moshtaq_> everplays: 	echo '<td><a href="javascript:open_window(editCardType.php.php,400,400);">اضافه</a></td></tr>';
<everplays> moshtaq_, bokonesh echo '<td><a href="javascript:open_window(\'editCardType.php\',400,400);">اضافه</a></td></tr>';
<moshtaq_> everplays: 	echo '<td><a href="javascript:open_window(editCardType.php,400,400);">اضافه</a></td></tr>';
<moshtaq_> everplays: alan chashm
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: ;) now work!
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, ha
<AbismoNegro> salam niaz be rahnamai daram
<AbismoNegro> hi . nob here . i need help . i installed ubuntu and updated it now my operating system choice meno at the boot has become too complicated with 8 options 4 of which belongs to ubuntu , 2 to windows 7 and 2 to memory tests
<AbismoNegro> kheli bade ke inja kasi komak nemikone
<AbismoNegro> :(
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, bebin azizam in ja chanal farsi e kho tedad bax mahdod e shoma vaghti ? et ro minevisi age kasi vaght dashte bashe va balad bashe javab et ro mide
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, shoma mitoni aval google koni bad forom benevisi bad age javab naiafti biai in ja
<AbismoNegro> too roome english ham daram minvisam akhe
<AbismoNegro> inja ham copy kardam
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, khile khob azizam kami sabr kon
<AbismoNegro> man 21 gb be swap ekhtesas dadam ke kheili ziade deghat nakardam
<AbismoNegro> alan mikham taghir bedam
<AbismoNegro> shenidam ba live cd mishe
<AbismoNegro> vali balad nistam chetori
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, boro gpartet use kon to cd live hal mishe gparted karesh ason e
<AbismoNegro> az koja begiram in gparted ro
<AbismoNegro> ye moshkel dige ham daram
<AbismoNegro> inke man too safeye boot
<AbismoNegro> grub
<AbismoNegro> 8 ta option miad
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, 1 ? chera ghabl e in ke linux install koni search  o tahghigh dar barash nakardi
<AbismoNegro> ghablan 6 ta bod
<AbismoNegro> 2 ta vase windows 7
<AbismoNegro> 2 ta memory test
<AbismoNegro> va 2 ta linux ubuntu
<WhiteCrow1> AbismoNegro, google kon
<AbismoNegro> az vaghti update kardam
<AbismoNegro> shode 8 ta
<the-light> AbismoNegro: version haye jadide kerneltun hast chizi nist aun 2 ta
<AbismoNegro> midonam
<AbismoNegro> chera ghadimia hamchenan hast
<AbismoNegro> va inke nemishe in sisteme grub ro tabdil konam be menoye os selectione sonati?
<AbismoNegro> ziadi shologhe
<AbismoNegro> <WhiteCrow1> too saitae english bishtar gashtam
<AbismoNegro> bazi jahasho dorost nafahmidam. avalin nasbam bod
<AbismoNegro> ghablan yebar ba wubie nasb karde bodam ke nemidonam chi shod yeho parid bi jahat
<the-light> AbismoNegro: dasti kernel i ke nemikhayn ro bayad remove konin, auto inkaro nemikone
<AbismoNegro> chetori remove konam?
<AbismoNegro> dige niazi be 2.6.35-25 nist vaghti ke 2.6.35-27 nasb shode?
<the-light> file e grub ro edit konin
<the-light> grub chande?
<AbismoNegro> 2.6.35-27 akharin updati has ke daram
<the-light> age moshkeli nadarin ba kernel ghabli, na lazem nist
<AbismoNegro> man yeki too forume english ubuntu ino dad behem
<AbismoNegro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<AbismoNegro> nasbam kardam
<AbismoNegro> gof restart koni editor miad
<AbismoNegro> the-light ba gparted mitonam hajme swap ro taghir bedam?
<the-light> AbismoNegro: are partition editor hast gparted
<Amin> Salam
<Amin> Kasi inja hast?
<AbismoNegro> agha sabr konid man ye ax midam az safeye gparted
<AbismoNegro> chanta soal daram
<Amin> man taze karam va chand ta soal daram
<AbismoNegro> man az u badtaram amin jan az the-light bepors
<the-light> AbismoNegro: aks nemikhad bedid dakhel help esh hast, wiki ro forum ham darbarash 100 bar topic zadan
<AbismoNegro> akhe mikham ye linuxe behtar nasb konam
<AbismoNegro> dostam mige open suse ba mohite kde behtar hast
<AbismoNegro> dvdisho dade behem
<AbismoNegro> mikham partition bandi konam ono ham dashte basham vali ubuntu ham khobe onam nemikham pak she
<Amin> age ye kasi inja hast ke varede mikhastam beporsam ke chera in ghad font haye farsi toye firefox eftezah dide mishan??
<AbismoNegro> amin too opera 1000 barabar badtaran baziaro hata neshon nemide be jash alamat palamat miare
<Amin> khoub hala chikar konam ke 2rost she?
<AbismoNegro> amin man too omram nashod biam inja kasi komake doros hesabi kone hame migan google kon
<Amin> :(
<Amin> toye chrome behtar dide mishe
<Amin> vali on ziad hang mikone
<Amin> Shayad age khodesh ro update kone behtar beshe
<AbismoNegro> vali inaro bebini shayad komak kone                     http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<AbismoNegro> manzoram az google kon ine ke inja kasi yad nemide chizi migan az too google search kon ke lotf mikonan jedan.
<AbismoNegro> ye browser dige has be nazare man karesh doroste esmesh rekonq hast
<AbismoNegro> vali onam farsish mese firefoxe
<the-light> Amin: font e firefox ro avaz konin ok mishe
<Amin> aha
<Amin> yani chi kar konam ke fontesh avaz beshe?
<the-light> az setting-esh avaz konin
<ahmadhesni> remote be win az chi estefade konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-04
<tornado> agha
<tornado> Ladys And
 * WhiteCrow1 bax sobh bekhir
<AliTarihi> سلام به همه :) کسی از conky
<AliTarihi> استفاده می کنه؟ من توی اجراش مشکل دارم. اعداد رو نمایش میده ولی شکلها (مثلا دوایر) رو نمی کشه
<AliTarihi> :)
<sharif> salam
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> اگه سوالی یا مساله ای هست،‌لطفا در همین جا مطرح کنید
<AliTarihi> everplays, پ ی ن گ
<sharif> ok
<sharif> ubunto ro chetor farsi mikoni?
<everplays> AliTarihi, salaam dude, chetori?
<everplays> sharif, wiki ro khoondi? http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<sharif> na
<AliTarihi> everplays, conky ? <-
<sharif> miram. miam...
<everplays> AliTarihi, ghadima estefade mikardam :)
<AliTarihi> everplays, من بعد از مدتی اومدم تستی ازش استفاده کنم به دلیل نامشخصی هیچ کدوم از اشکال رو نمی کشه :/
<AliTarihi> واسه این کنجکاو شدم که چرا اینطوری می کنه
<AliTarihi> sharif, language support
<AliTarihi> از توی منوها مشکل رو حل می کنه. باید دانلود کنه و بعد میشه فارسیش کرد
<sharif> ok
<AliTarihi> اما چون ترجمه کامل نشده، نصفه فارسی-انگلیسی میشه
<everplays> AliTarihi, config-et koo dude?
<sharif> chi?
<AliTarihi> everplays, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=137272
<AliTarihi> sharif, با من بود :)
<sharif> ok sorry
<AliTarihi> everplays, دست به هیچ چیش نزدم کار نمی کنه :P
<everplays> AliTarihi, lua nasb kardi dude?
<AliTarihi> everplays,  /facepalm /wallbanger
<AliTarihi> testing...
<AliTarihi> everplays, اول اینکه نصب نبود! که نشون میده موقع بسته بندی کانکی دقت نکردن!‌ثانیا نصب کردم به جایی نرسید :/
<everplays> AliTarihi, dude! fekr konam bayad dobare compile koni conky ro :D
<AliTarihi> everplays, -.-
<everplays> moghe compile bayad lua ro enable koni
<AliTarihi> نصب کردم از مخازن
<AliTarihi> پای اوبونتو و گنوم تو هستم :P
<everplays> heh :D
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, سلام عزیزم من هم تو داکیومنت های خود کانکی دیدم برای استفاده از lua باید کامپایل شه
<everplays> AliTarihi, conky ye compile switch dare vase enable kardan-e lua
<WhiteCrow1> everplays, سلام عزیزم
<everplays> salaam dude
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> جالبه
<AliTarihi> این لوا داره
<AliTarihi> Conky 1.8.0 compiled Fri Apr 23 10:42:08 UTC 2010 for Linux 2.6.24-27-server (x86_64)
<AliTarihi> می گه که داره :) توی version--
<AliTarihi> نسخه قدیمیش بله ولی این نه
<everplays> ajab! nokte injas ke pas chera dependency ro rayat nakardan meygoo ha
<AliTarihi> دقیقا
<AliTarihi> واسه این متعجبم
<AliTarihi> :-.
<AliTarihi> چطوری توی توضیحات می گه داره اما توی نصب جزو وابستگی ها نیست
<AliTarihi> -.-
<sharif> دوستان من ردیف شدم
<AliTarihi> sharif, به مبارکی :)
<sharif> مرسی
<sharif> راستی نتونستم ۶۴ بیتی نصب کنم
<AliTarihi> سیستم شما ۶۴ بیتی هست یا نه ؟
<sharif> اره هست. حتی وینوزم ۶۴ بیتیه
<AliTarihi> sharif, یعنی چی نصب نشد؟
<sharif> یادم نیست فقط یادمه کلا بی خیالش شدم
<sharif> با ۳۲ فرقی نداره؟
<AliTarihi> sharif, نه فرقی نداره تا وقتی که رم از ۴ گیگ بیشتر نشه
<AliTarihi> و البته توی محاسبات (سنگین ) مثل تبدیل قالبها و این چیزا. کمی بهتره.
<AliTarihi> به صورت عمومی فرقی نداره :)
<sharif> نه منظورم نصبشه
<sharif> جریان رم چیه؟
<AliTarihi> نه توی نصب فرقی نداره
<AliTarihi> اگه رم از ۴ گیگ بیشتر باشه ۳۲ بیتی نمی تونه آدرس دهی کنه . و بیشتر از ۴ گیگ رو همون ۴ گیگ می بینه
<sharif> چه جالب
<sharif> شاید ۶۴ خراب بوده
<everplays> AliTarihi, dude tahala 32bit ro ba PAE test kardi? farghi mikone az nazar-e sor@?
<AliTarihi> شاید بد دانلود یا رایت شده
<sharif> اره
<farhad_hf> everplays: man alan ba PAE daram, khoobe :) moshkeli ba soratesh nadaram!
<AliTarihi> everplays, تست نکردم ولی منطقا با اینکه مشکل حجم رم رو نداره، منطقا کندتر باید باشه
<AliTarihi> چون ترجمه آدرس می کنه تا جایی که اطلاع دارم، پس منطقا کندتره. حالا اینکه محسوس باشه یا نه یک نکته دیگه هست
<sharif> من تو ویندوز فرقشو دیدم
<AliTarihi> توی ویندوز فرقش محسوستره :)
<sharif> اره خیلی
<sharif> البته لینوکسشو ندیدم :(
<AliTarihi> everplays, /wallbanger کار کرد!‌
 * AliTarihi فکر می کنه کانکی بسیار مزخرفه
<everplays> AliTarihi, moshkel chi bood?
<AliTarihi> همه چی رو به صورت مسیرهای پیشفرض برگردوندم
<AliTarihi> اصلا مسیر حالیش نمیشه خنگ!‌
<everplays> che kodan
<AliTarihi> یعنی دوساعته دارم با تمام سیستم ور می رم. نگو مشکل از خنگی اوشون بوده!‌
<AliTarihi> کلا مسیر رو override
<AliTarihi> کرده :|
<AliTarihi> brb
<sharif> ندارین facebook برنامه خاصی برای رفتن به
<sharif> ؟
<the-light> sharif: app haye social network chandtaei hast
<sharif> khob bayad filter shekan dashte bashi.
<farhad_hf> btavakkoli ro nadide kesi jadidan?
<lxsameer> farhad_hf: be nazar marize shode
<farhad_hf> e??
<farhad_hf> chesh shode ?
<farhad_hf> inghad khabari nis azash fek kardam gereftanesh :D
<lxsameer> farhad_hf: :) nemidunam zangidam halesho beporsam gushish khamush bud
<farhad_hf> ok! mersi lxsameer ;)
<mamad> salam doostan
<mamad> back track nasb kardam user o pass mikhad (default password ro midam ) kar nmikoneh
<mamad> kasi nmidooneh moshkel az kojast ?
<dark-sun> آی دنتیکا رو هم آره!
<dark-sun> خداییش هیچ جای دنیا نمی‌تونین پیدا کنین! جایی رو که اینقدر به «زمان» مردمش اهمیت بدن!
<dark-sun> والله! برین چهار تا انرژی هسته‌ای کشف کنین تو زیرزمین خونتون!
<dark-sun> چی می‌خواین از جون وب؟
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: هاو آریو کلاغ سفید من؟
<dark-sun> خبر جدیدی نداری؟
<dark-sun> فور شرد فقط هوم پیجش باز می‌شه واسه من
<dark-sun> salam
<dark-sun> kasi inja hast?
<dark-sun> man tuye bash gir oftadam!
<dark-sun> ahaY!
<dark-sun> emruz gnome ghati kard, reset kardam aval ba eshkal gnome-settings-daemon movajeh shodam, badesham k 1i, 2bar pakesh kardam dg mohite gnome bala nemiad! :(
<dark-sun> yano login screen (gdm) miad, vali bad az login, hichi nemiad.
<dark-sun> midunin chie? age inja 'kheyr' dash esmesho mizashtan 'kheyruntu-ir'! >:S
<dark-sun> who is here?
<dark-sun> salam
<dark-sun> man gnome am bala nemiad! :(
<the-light> dark-sun: chie nesfe shabi negh mizani
<dark-sun> gnome-settings-daemon
<dark-sun> error midaad
<dark-sun> uninstallesh kardam. badesh nasbesh kardam
<dark-sun> vali dg bala nemiad
<dark-sun> gdm miad, login mikonam, badesh dg nemiad
<the-light> log gdm ro bebin komaket mikone
<dark-sun> albate ctrl+alt+del mizanam, system-monitor miad. vali baghie chiza na
<dark-sun> the-light: midooni cheshe?
<dark-sun> alan ba irssi omadam. client khoobi be nazar miad.
<dark-sun> albate inam begam k f-spot, 4 khat warning mide dar morede gconf, engar 1seri az key hash set nist
<dark-sun> albate man kolan pakesh kardam
<the-light> dark-sun: log e GDM ro bebin mifahmi cheshe, man user e Gnome nistam
<dark-sun> vali hanuzam khabari nist
<dark-sun> the-light: humm... masiresh kojas? to hamoon loge syslog miad?
<dark-sun> jostamesh
<the-light> dark-sun: /var/log/gdm.log
<dark-sun> /var/log/gdm3/:... ?
<dark-sun> engar in log haye mofasal tari dare :)
<dark-sun> gamoonam 1 chizi jostam, bezar bebinam g zesht! chi mige ;)
<dark-sun> khob man daram ba rahname arch pishe miram, bebinam chi mishe, felan 1 reboot lazeme...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-05
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: ping
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: chong
<WhiteCrow1> the-light: MSG
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<somaye> bacheha az اتوماسیون اداری soal daram beporsam?
<somaye> kasi ta hala kar karde?
<ilius> عجیبا غریبا
<dark-sun> هووم... و زندگی جاریست...
<dark-sun> the-light: درستش کردم دیشب! آخر
<dark-sun> the-light: یک اپن باکس نصبیدم نصفه نیمه اومد بالا
<dark-sun> the-light: بعدشم پکیج
<dark-sun> gnome-control-center
<dark-sun> رو نصب کردم. کامل درست شد
<dark-sun> همه چیز اپرا خوبه! بجز اینکه کراسر ماوس رو به شکلی که من توی تم انتخاب کردم نمایش نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> و البته بعضی حروف رو مجزا نشون می‌ده...
<dark-sun> و خب درسته! افزونه‌های کمتری داره..
<dark-sun> باشه باشه!‌ همون فایرفاکس بهتره!
<aliva> s-frz: اینجا بپرسید. من خیلی وقته با اوبنتو کار نمی‌کنم
<s-frz> دوستان سلام
<s-frz> کسی درباره نصب میتونه کمک کنه لطفا
<s-frz> اوبونتو رو نصب کردم ولی وارد محیط گرافیکی نمیشه
<s-frz> تو خط فرمانه
<s-frz> عزیزان حاضر کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-06
<hale> salam
<moha> salam doostan kasi hast?
<moha> man ye modat pish ienja tarikhcheye linux ro peydaa karde budam ke hodude 10 MV bud
<moha> mv=mb
<moha> hala harchi migardam peyda nemikonam pishe behem begid kojast?
<moha> kasi hast?
<lxsameer> moha: ye google search kon koli injur chiza rikhte
<moha> دش
<moha> na
<moha> khayli serch kardam
<lxsameer> moha: motmaeni ?
<moha> oon ye file 10 mb bud ke khayli ali bud
<moha> man alan hamuno mikham
<moha> ghablan dl kardam
<lxsameer> moha: history e linux ke ba hajme filesh taghir nemikone :D
<moha> vali khuneye khodame
<moha> alan dastresi behesh nadaram
<moha> man manzooreto nafahmidam
<moha> shoma nemiduni kojaye site?
<lxsameer> moha: na
<moha> bedun dige
<moha> pa be che dardi mikhori to
<hale> moha: ? سلام. بله؟ چی کجاست؟
<lxsameer> moha: :D man be hich dardi nemikhoram am google bedard mikhore
<moha> salam
<moha> tarikhcheye system amele linuxo mikham
<moha> ghablan too site bud
<hale> نمیدونم
<moha> ye pdf 10 mb bud
<moha> eeehem
<moha> haji shukhi kardama
<moha> az man delgir nashi
<moha> bayad tahvil bedam vagarna vahedam hazf mishe
<naughtytux> سلام به همه دوستان
<naughtytux> من میخواستم بسته libgtk1.2 رو نصب کنم
<naughtytux> اما با مشکل مواجه شدم
<hamid_> salam
<naughtytux> دانلودش کردم
<naughtytux> اما نصب نمیشه
<Guest50092> chetori mishe linux o ke windows dobare nasb kardam bargardonam?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: باید گراب رو تنظیم کنی
<naughtytux> Guest50092: توی ویکی کامل توضیح داده
<Guest50092> kesi nist javab bede
<Guest50092> ?
<the-light> Guest50092: tamir e grub ro dakhel google ya wiki e ubuntu.ir search konin
<naughtytux> Guest50092: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/GrubHowto
<Guest50092> to kojay wiki mishe begid chon man ye saate to site daram donbalesh migardam
<naughtytux> Guest50092: برو به این لینک
<naughtytux> کسی نمیدونه چطور(lib gtk1.2)رو نصب کنم؟
<Guest50092> dasteton dard nakone vali akhe man vaghti windows odobare nasb karadam gozineyi ke miyad mishe linux o entekhab koni pardi
<Guest50092> va mostaghim mire to windows
<naughtytux> Guest50092: گرابو که درست کنی دوباره میاد
<naughtytux> Guest50092: آخر همین صفحه که برات فرستادم نوشته باید چیکار کنی
<Guest50092> khob ye chize dg man hala ke pak shode mikham ye linux dg nasb konam ke narmafzaratosh bashe
<Guest50092> chon ubuntu bayad internet por sorat dashte bashi
<Guest50092> shoma chi pishnahad mikoni?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: من خودم اوبونتو استفاده میکنم
<the-light> naughtytux: ba dpkg nasbesh konin
<Guest50092> zemnan naughtytux aziz man nemitonam beram to ubuntu chetori gerab o tanzim konam?
<naughtytux> the-light: میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدی
<Guest50092> moshkelamo pishtar tozih bedam?
<naughtytux> Guest50092:  باید یه سی دی لایو اوبونتو داشته باشی
<Guest50092> ok
<naughtytux> Guest50092: نه لازم نیست توضیح بدی
<naughtytux> Guest50092: متوجه شدم
<Guest50092> khob nagofti che linux dg pishnahad mikoni?
<Guest50092> ubuntu yeki ke bedone  internetam karetro rah bendaze
<Guest50092> man ye moshkele dg ham daram
<the-light> naughtytux: dpkg -i pkagename.deb baratun nasbesh mikone age binary bashe o niaz be chize digei nadashte bashe
<Guest50092> man laptop asus u45jc daram ke do ta card gerafic dare hala chetori bayad in do  ro nasb konam?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: فکر کنم واسه هر لینوکسی باید نرم افزار هاشو نصب کنی
<Guest50092> khob akhe migamn maslanm open suse ye dvd ke kameltare
<naughtytux> Guest50092: اوبونتو هم نسخه دی وی دی داره
<naughtytux> Guest50092: هر لینوکسی یه سی دی لایو داره
<Guest50092> khob hala shoma bego ba in do gerafici bodan che konam?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: اما از روی دی وی دی هم نصب میشه که شامل تعدادی از نرم افزارها میشه
<Guest50092> dvd ham dare? pas kheyli chizaro dare dg ?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: مشکلت با دو گرافیکی بودن چیه؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: مگه لینوکس یه بار واست نصب نشده؟
<Guest50092> az koja mitonam dvd o tahye konam to mashhad ke jayi peyda nakrdam ke asllan linux dashte bashe?
<Guest50092> soalamo fahmidi systemam 2ta gerafic dare?
<naughtytux> Guest50092: چرا خیابون راهنمایی داره
<Guest50092> migam chetori be ubuntu begam az kodom gerafic estefade kon?
<Guest50092> راهنمایی؟ کجاش؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: قبل از چهارراه راهنمایی
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, ping
<Guest50092> یعنی تو سناباد دیگه؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: نه توی همون راهنمایی قبل از سناباد
<naughtytux> Guest50092: دانشگاه فردوسی آشنا نداری؟
<Guest50092> ؟مشهدی هستی
<naughtytux> نه من دانشجو ام
<Guest50092> فردوسی؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: آره
<everplays> Mohammad[B], chetori dude?
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, merci khoobam
<Mohammad[B]> everplays, msg ?
<Guest50092> آقا میلتو بده من مشکلمو از شما گاه وقتی بپرسم؟
<everplays> Mohammad[B], sure
<Guest50092> dvd شما از همونجا خریدی؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: مشکلاتتو از همینجا زودتر میتونی برطرف کنی
<naughtytux> Guest50092: اینجا بچه ها اطلاعاتشون زودتر بهت کمک میکنه
<naughtytux> Guest50092: من از سایت دانشگاه دانلود کردم
<Guest50092> ممنون . شما  رشتتون کامپوتره؟؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: نه فیزیک
<Guest50092> شما الان فقط لینوکس نصب کردی؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: نه ویندوزم دارم
<Guest50092> پس واسه چی دانلود کردی؟
<naughtytux> Guest50092: من با لینوکس کار میکنم، اما ویندوزم لازم دارم
<Guest50092> آقا دمت کرم از راهنماییت
<naughtytux> Guest50092: خواهش میکنم
<Ill3gal> salam
<Ill3gal> khubin
<Ill3gal> kasi nist
<Ill3gal> aloooooo0o0oooo
<Ill3gal> Hey
<Ill3gal> Hi
<Ill3gal> Helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man ru systemam debian 6 nasb kardam ama to liste grub windowsi ke gablan nasb bod nemiare ! hala bayad chi kar konam ?
<mahdi> salam be hame dostan
<mahdi> man mikham tuye linux ploter nasb konam chekar konam?
<mahdi> man mikham tuye linux ploter nasb konam chekar konam??
<lxsameer> mahdi: google search kon
<mahdi> harchi gashtam nabud
<lxsameer> mahdi: ploter ham fekr konam mese printer nasb she
<lxsameer> mahdi: cups o driver o in harfa
<lxsameer> mahdi: age search koni linux plotter az hamun aval howto ha va rahnama ha shuru mishan
<mahdi> merc
<everplays> lxsameer, :D
<everplays> lxsameer, lol
<lxsameer> everplays: salam mard
<everplays> lxsameer, salaam dude, chera javab-e bache mardom ro too #technotux nadadi?
<lxsameer> everplays: sharmande alan sherkatam saram shulugh bud
<everplays> lxsameer, hmm, :) pas chizio az dast nadadi dude, mikhastam azyatet konam
<lxsameer> everplays: :D
<lxsameer> everplays: khodet chetori ?
<everplays> lxsameer, zende'am, donbale marg migardam bokoshamesh :) to chetori dude?
<lxsameer> everplays: shokr badak nistim ,
<lxsameer> everplays: lug e tehran umade budi
<everplays> lxsameer, bad az release party-e debian? na
<lxsameer> everplays: tu release party budi ?
<everplays> are
<lxsameer> everplays: eyval
<everplays> lxsameer, khodet chi boodi? pas chera nadidamet?
<lxsameer> everplays: ma umadim vasatesh raftim
<everplays> hmm, manam ye joorayi vasatash oomadam
<lxsameer> eyval
<dark-sun> نور، صدا، تصویر... اکشن!
<dark-sun> می‌گم یک لطیفه بود خرگوشه می‌رفت
<dark-sun> می‌پرسید «آقا هویج دارین؟«
<dark-sun> بعدش می‌گفتن نه نداریم..
<dark-sun> بعدش از دوباره یک روز دیگه هم می‌پرسید
<dark-sun> بعدش همینطوری می‌پرسید
<dark-sun> تا اینکه طرف دندوناش رو می‌کشید
<dark-sun> بعد فرداش می‌اومد می‌گفت: آقا آبهویج دارین؟
<dark-sun> یادتونه؟
<dark-sun> من یادم رفته کجا می‌رفت اینا رو می‌پرسید
<dark-sun> http://www.shlomifish.org/humour/by-others/top-12-things-likely-to-be-overheard-if-you-had-a-klingon-programmer.html
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mikone
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا هست؟
<dark-sun> پرمیژن فایل‌های من توی هوم دایرکتوری خود به خود عوض شده!
<dark-sun> اصلا نمی‌فهمم چه مرگش شده
<dark-sun> با ناتلیوس که می‌رم، اول کنارشون قفله، ریفرش می‌کنم درست می‌شه
<dark-sun> :(
<ramanK> dark-sun: fekr konam nefrine man bashe damaneto gerefte !
<dark-sun> ramanK: مرسی گلم.. لطف دارین شما
 * the-light ramanK++
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-27
<novid> ‏مگه با این دستور sudo update-manager -d نمیشه به ۱۲.۰۴ اپگرید کرد؟
<Salehi> dorood-man 12.4 nasb kardam.ama nemitonam video bebinam.
<Salehi> omadim bug report konim ke komaki karde bashim ama injori shod-1 gig ham update dl kardam ta alan-lotfan komak konid
<alirezaiMi> اگر بخوام یه برنامه‌ای رو ببندم در یه زمان معبن‌(باcron) اما در عین حال خیلی عادی بسته بشه (kill نشه !) و اطلاعاتش رو ذخیره کنه چطوریه؟
<alirezaiMi> اگر بخوام یه برنامه‌ای رو ببندم در یه زمان معبن‌(با کران تب) اما در عین حال خیلی عادی بسته بشه (کیل نشه !) و اطلاعاتش رو ذخیره کنه چطوریه؟
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: کد ها را باید زد
<jufostnl> ‏dark-sun: نه طوری که کد ها گریه کنند از درد
<dark-sun> jufostnl: ?
 * dark-sun fekr mikone cod ta gerye nakone bozorg nemishe...
<tux-killer> salam doostan.
<tux-killer> kesi in jap ro dare? nemitoonam az site sourceforge download konam
<Isolated> tux-killer☿ linke SF ro bede
<tux-killer> Isolated, yeki 2 ta nist. koli dl daram
<Isolated> tux-killer☿ ye min sorry
<tux-killer> Isolated,ok montazeram ;)
<Isolated> tux-killer☿ injaro bekhoon javab dad , http://forums.technotux.org/viewtopic.php?p=136730#136730
<Isolated> tux-killer☿ harchi site balad boodam baste shode boodan
<tux-killer> Isolated ;) mamnunam
<Isolated> tux-killer☿ khahesh
<sweb> سلام
<sweb> کسی هست ؟
<Isolated> sweb☿ soal dari bepors
<sweb>  Isolated: mikham vase servera be ubuntu server mohajerat konam
<sweb> chanta soal dashtam
<sweb> az centos
<Isolated> sweb☿ soaleto bepors har kas balad bashe javab mide
<sweb> mikham postfixo be mysql bind konam ke betunam userha, email haro faqat az train database handle konam bedune inke be shell script ehtiaj bashe
<sweb> bedune estefade az control panel
<nixoeen> sweb: http://www.postfix.org/MYSQL_README.html
<sweb> nixoeen: khodet tahala inkaro kardi ? aslan tosie mikoni ?
<nixoeen> sweb: karbordesh baraye vaghti e ke bekhay ba Panel inkaro bokoni
<nixoeen> sweb: ya vaghti ke bekhay ba PHP ya chizi inaro rahat taghir bedi
<nixoeen> sweb: chon unshekli faghat bayad taghirat ro tooye MySQL bedi, va niazi be set kardan e permission haye khaas o ina nist
<nixoeen> sweb: vali dar gheyre insoorat pishnahad nemikonam, chon faghat ye process e ezafi baraye database et ijad mikoni
<nixoeen> sweb: va vaghti database et az kaar biofte, mailserveretam az kar miofte
<sweb> nixoeen: ohum ... vali age beshe ba mongodb ya sqlite set beshe gamunam behtar mishe performancesh
<nixoeen> sweb: na, chon niazi be SQL nadari be un shekl
<nixoeen> sweb: postfix ham az hash-table haye khodesh estefade mikone ke be andazeye kafi sari hastesh
<nixoeen> sweb: un dastoore postmap ham bara dorost kardane hamunast
<sweb>  nixoeen: postfix zaeiftaraz qmail hastesh
<sweb> ?
<nixoeen> sweb: na
<sweb> nixoeen: dalil estefade az qmail chie pas. nasbesham mosibat dare
<nixoeen> sweb: qmail fogholade ghadimie, dige develop nemishe, va kheyli az feature ha ro nadare
<sweb> yeki az dalayele inke ubuntu ro entekhab kardam ine ke enqad me3 redhad mohafeze kar nist
<nixoeen> sweb: man be shakhse dalili nemibinam. Ghadima khod yejurayi stable tarin MTA bud, vali alan dige tafavote omdeyi nadare
<nixoeen> sweb: albate mohafeze kar budan tooye server ha khoobe
<nixoeen> sweb: man baraye server ham az Debian estefade mikonam, na Ubuntu
<sweb> nixoeen: akhe bazi vaqta injuriam nist
<sweb> php 5.2 ye moshkel tu PDO dasht
<sweb> va3 injection
<sweb> ru cent os php ro up mikardam nemishod
<sweb> dar suratike tu site php zade bud in khatarnake
<sweb> ubuntu vaziatesh behtare ...
<sweb> debian ham mohafeze kare
<nixoeen> sweb: hamishe version ro nabayad negah koni. Kolli az in patch ha backport mishan bedune inke version ro bala bebaran
<sweb> nemidunam man kheili ru server etelaat nadaram ... karame webe vali version php, web server vasam moheme
<nixoeen> sweb: version kheyli mohem nist. Tooye Debian va Redhat Enterprise momkene hamun versioni az Web Server ro dashte bashi ke Bug dare, vali too un distro in bug nist, chon patch esh ro backport kardan
<nixoeen> sweb: albate Debian faghat Security Bug ha ro backport mikone
<sweb>  nixoeen: jalebe nemidunestam
<sweb> pishneade shakhsit ineke az debian estefade konam ?
<nixoeen> sweb: baraye Server, are
<sweb> ye technini hast ke source ro begiri bad ba hamun configi ke mikhay tebqe structure debian compile ro anjam bedi ?
<sweb> nixoeen: ^
<nixoeen> sweb: kafie file haye source e Debian ro begiri
<nixoeen> sweb: una Source ro daran + yek patch, ke un patch e shamele hameye taghirate ezafast
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-28
<novid> ‏سلام :ی
<novid> ‏آقا من وارد بخش مخازن نمی تونم بشم
<novid> ‏نه از سیناپتیک و نه از سافتویر سنتر
<novid> ‏کلیک که می‌کنم، انگار نه انگار که کلیکی کردم، هیچ اتفاقی نمی‌افته
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-29
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> ali_:
<ali_> man taze varedam
<ali_> یه سوال راجع به پایتون داشتم
<ali_> salam
<ali_> Rosha_: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<karimi> ali_: hi
<ali_> سلام
<karimi> ali_: khosh omadin
<karimi> ali_: man raftam bye
<ali_> نشقهئه:ذغث
<ali_> karimi: bye
<ali_> ubuntulog: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> alabd: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> h0n3st: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> Isolated: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> lubotu3: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<ali_> sterNiX: میدان چاپ رو تو پایتون چطوری استفاده میکنن ؟
<novid> ‏۱۲.۰۴ سیستم رو آپگرید کردم
<novid> ‏راضیم آقا راضی
<lili1> salam
<lili1> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> lili1✪ salam
<lili1> khobin? che khabara?
<dark-sun> mellat
<dark-sun> kasi mitune marahel install grub 2 ro bede inja?
<dark-sun> web page baz nemishe
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> hal shod
<dark-sun> tnx
<rozita> hi
<centooos> rozita: salam
 * dark-sun LikeNoOther is like mohi! 
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_GOOD_NIGHT...
 * Isolated brb
<ehsan> kasi inja az linuxshop kharid karde ??
<ehsan> ?
<chalist> ehsan: chetor?
<ehsan> mikham bedonam sharayetesh chetore
<ehsan> u kharid kardi chalist
<ehsan> ?
<chalist> ehsan: taghriban are. chetor?
<ehsan> ghaymati ke zade ba hazine postish hast ?
<ehsan> ya bedone hazine post ?
<ehsan> chalist
<chalist> ehsan: vala be in deghat nakarde boodam. mohem ham nabood. bedoone hazineye posti bayad bashe. chon ubuntu ro mide 2500. pishtaz khodesh 2 toman migire miyare :D  kheyli vaght pish bood. yadam nist :D
 * Isolated bk
<ehsan> pas  ba en vojod down konim behtare chalist
<Isolated> ehsan☿ age bekhari savab ham kardi :D
<chalist> ehsan: poshtibani online dare. baz behtare az khodeshoon beporsi Isolated: rast mige:D bahash movafegham
<Isolated> ehsan☿ age bekhari ye joor donate ham anjam dadi , ham to be moradet miresi ham be oona donate kardi
<ehsan> poshtibani online ke mizanam chizi namiad
<ehsan> baba to en oza bi poli yaki mikhad komake ma kone
<arezou> inja dg che jaeiye?
<Isolated> arezou☿ che jaeiye ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-01
<testetst> hey
<ali_> salam
<ali_> ye soal
<ali_> ubuntu 11.10   chera emkanaate graphicie 10.04  ro nadare??
<ali2> salam
<ali2> chera too 11.10    effect haaye graphicie 10.04   nist????
<narcislinux> manzor az "Pepper API" ya "Pepper-based  api " chi hast ?
<ali_> salam
<ali_> man compiz ro nasb kardam
<ali_> bad  menu vo entry m   paride
<ali_> chikar konam?
 * dark-sun has no idea...
<ali_> youhoooo
<ali_> i've installed compiz desktop manager
 * dark-sun ye chak mizane tu gushe ali_ k farsi ro pas bedare...
<ali_> agha man chikar konam baba!
<fvahid> ali_: file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ro pak kon
<ali_> chejoori?
<fvahid> ali_: bad /etc/init.d./gdm restart
<fvahid> ali_: file balad nisti pak koni?
<ali_> baba man ziad ubuntu balad nistam. in file e kojas?
<fvahid> ali_: masiresho neveshtam, manam babat nistam
<fvahid> ali_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ali_> yelahze bezar ba ubuntu biam bala
<ali_> felan
<ali__> salama
<ali__> yebar dg migi kojast?
<ali__> addressesho bede
<ali__> hello
<dark-sun> ali_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * dark-sun ye daftarche yaddasht mide dast ali__ ...
<ali__> too terminal bayad bezanam?
<sterNiX> are ali__
<ali__> mizane permission denied
<ali__> permission denied
<ali__> j bedin dg
<dark-sun> ali__✪  bezan "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<dark-sun> ali__✪ google koni behtar j migiri
<ali__> zadam... passamo khast
<ali__> bad ke zadam.... chizi nashod
<dark-sun> ali__✪ ctrl+alt+backspace
<dark-sun> alan dc mishe mikhandim :D
<ali__> ba mani??
<dark-sun> ali__✪ bezan dige!
<sterNiX> ba irssi ya weechat biya bala to tty1
<ali__>  ba irssi ya weechat biya bala to tty1    chie???
 * dark-sun slaps on his forehead....
<dark-sun> ali__✪ mige entekhabat sherkat kon, yadet nare
<dark-sun> :D
<ali__> aha
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ nobe baba ;)
<sterNiX> noob manzorete dark-sun !
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ FU :D
 * dark-sun returns to his castle of code...
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ FUSW :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ mage to busy nisi?
<ali__> khob
<ali__> ctrl-alt+ backspace ham zadam
<sterNiX> ctrt+alt+1
<sterNiX> bad biyay inja bezan ctrl+alt+7
<ali__> too terminal bezanam  ctrt+alt+1
<ali__> bad too web broeser bezanam ctrt+alt+7 ??
<sterNiX> na harja ke khasit
<ali__> *browser
<ali__> zadam
<sterNiX> na !
<sterNiX> hrja bezani ono miri to tty1
<sterNiX> bad bezani 7 miyay to X
<ali__> khob
<ali__> zadamaa
<ali__> chize khassi nashod
<dark-sun> ali__✪ 1bar systemeto reset kon
<ali__> باشه
 * dark-sun sends SIG_KILL...
<ali__> بد نمیدونم چرا یهو کیبوردم فارسی شد
<ali__> فعلا
<dark-sun> bye
<sterNiX> ali__ ☣ chi gofti?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ba man bud! shoma be del nagir, javune o kham, in bar ro gozasht kon
<sterNiX> dark-sun ☣ to mage busy nisi?@@
 * dark-sun grins...
<ali_> salam
<ali_> restart kardam
<ali_> hich farghi nakard
<ali_> restart kardam  hich farghi nakard
<ali_> man ino rikhte boodam   Compiz config setting manager
<ali_> karayike goftino kardam.....vali 2rost nashod
<ali_> ALO
<ali_> 123
<ali_> hello
<totimkopf> che khob
 * Isolated brb
 * Isolated bk
<m27> salam
<Isolated> m27☿ salam
<m27> haletoon khobe
<m27> man ye moshkel daram to nasbe ye barname
<m27> mishe komakam konin
<m27> alooooooooooo
<Isolated> m27☿ inja chat room nist
<Isolated> m27☿ moshekeleto begoo
<Isolated> m27☿ age kasi balad bashe javab mide
<Navid_> salam
<Isolated> Navid_☿ salam
<Navid_> kasi hast man ye soal daram
<Navid_> agha man ye soal dar morede socks proxy daram
<Navid_> man khodam ye server daram to kharej
<Navid_> bad vaghti ba putty ssh mikonam behesh
<Navid_> va dastore
<Navid_> ssh ro vase tunneling ejra mikonam
<Navid_> in dastor
<Navid_> ssh -D 0.0.0.0:8080 user@server
<Navid_> ta zamani ke putty baze dorost kar mikone va proxy doroste
<Navid_> vali vaghti putty ro mibandam
<Navid_> dg proxy down mishe
<Navid_> mikhastam bebinam chetori mitonam ino background ejrak onam
<Navid_> va be login bodan user rabt nadasthe bashe
<Navid_> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-02
<mindlogger> hello guys
<gharibe> salam
<gharibe> inja kojast?
<gharibe> man kiyam?
<dark-sun> :D
<fr35h> salam
<fr35h> doostan man yesery font ro az windows to poosheye fonts to ubuntu copy ;ardam va hala mikham nasbeshon konam.hodood 500 ta hastand , dasty nemishe ba terminal chrjory nasb konam?
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ 1 directory be esm ".fonts" besaz tuye ~
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ har font dari oonja bezar
<dark-sun> har chi*
<dark-sun> mkdir -p ~/.fonts
<fr35h> oon ro sakhtam
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ fonta kojan?
<dark-sun> cd fonta
<dark-sun> cp * ~/.fonts
<dark-sun> albate age esme directory font ha "fonta" bashe :D
<fr35h> alan man ta miram to terminal "ls" ro mizanam poosheye font ha ro mibinam.\
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ fontaye windowset oonjan?
<fr35h> bale.
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ bezan
<dark-sun> cp <esme directory font ha>/* ~/.fonts
<fr35h> hamaro ye error dad mesle in:
<fr35h> cp: cannot open `Yaas.ttf' for reading: Permission denied cp: cannot open `Yasamin.ttf' for reading: Permission denied cp: cannot open `Yaas.ttf' for reading: Permission denied cp: cannot open `Yasamin.ttf' for reading: Permission denied cp: cannot open `Yaas.ttf' for reading: Permission denied cp: cannot open `Yasamin.ttf' for reading: Permission denied
<dark-sun> :D
<fr35h> chi shode?
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ sudo chown -hR <esme-directory-fontha> $USER
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ maleke file nabudi
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ ye maghale daram minvisam dar moredesh tu linuxreview.ir, farda 1 sar bezan besh
<dark-sun> :)
<fr35h> chown: invalid user: `Fonts'
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ emse directory font ha ro benvis
<fr35h> khob esmesh Fonts hast!
<fr35h> bayad toosh basham?
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ na ghorban
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ ino mizani?
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ sudo chown -hR $USER Fonts
<dark-sun> sorr
<dark-sun> sorry, avali ro eshtebah dadam
<dark-sun> in doroste
<fr35h> baz ham error ghabli!
<fr35h> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/dell/.fonts/Mina.ttf': Permission denied
<fr35h> ye sudo bezaram avvalesh?
<fr35h> bara cp?
<fr35h> khob engar ba sudo hal shod  moshkel!copy shod!hala chikar konam?
<fr35h> fc-cache?
<alabd> fr35h: shoma tuye ubuntu haye akhir , rute file .ttf click konid ye dokme install hast bezanid nasb mishe ..
<fr35h> khob font ha nasb shod vali hanooz to web bay matn ha az too ghaleb mizane biroon chi karesh konam?
<fr35h> khob font ha nasb shod vali hanooz to web bay matn ha az too ghaleb mizane biroon chi karesh konam?
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ moror gar ro bebandin, az 9 baz konin
<fr35h> bay = bazy
<dark-sun> alabd✪ 500 font bude, cp kardim to ~/.fonts
<fr35h_> alan ta hady dorost shod yani safhe ke baz shod bayadto ghesmat tools dobare encode ro bezanam utf-8 bad dorost mishe
<dark-sun> :)
<fr35h_> hal shod.very tnxxxxxxx
<dark-sun> :)
<fr35h_> in matlab ziba taghdim be shoma http://5rooz.com/ArticleView.aspx?ArticleID=582
<fr35h_> khodahafez,
<dark-sun> fr35h_✪ bye
<dark-sun> jaleb bud
<fr35h> moshkel jadid!!!!!!
<fr35h> مثلا ایران رو مینویسه: ا ی ر ان
<fr35h> کلا با ی مشکل دارم!
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ koja in rikhtie?
<dark-sun> من برای حل این مشکل یه بار به جای
<dark-sun> ی
<dark-sun> کاراکتر شییفت و ی رو درج کردم
<dark-sun> ي
<dark-sun> البته اون یه برنام جاوا بود
<fr35h> توی وبسایت ها حتی این جا
<dark-sun> احتمال داره از فونت باشه
<dark-sun> راهنمای فارسی سازی اوبونتو رو توی ویکی خوندین؟
<fr35h> این جا رو مینویسه شبیه: ای ن جا
<fr35h> توی ویندوز این فونت ها درست کار میکرد!
<fr35h> نه؟
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ اگه فونت استاندارد نباشه اینجوری می‌شه
<dark-sun> fr35h✪ http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<fr35h> چجوری به جای ی شیفت و ی رو درج کنم؟
<dark-sun> کلید شیفت رو نگه می‌داری بعدش کلید
<dark-sun> D
<dark-sun> رو می‌زنی
<dark-sun> می‌شه شیفت و ی :)
<fr35h> این فقط برا تایپه؟
<dark-sun> آره یه جور کلکه
<dark-sun> :D
<fr35h> برا نمايش وبسايت ها چيکار کنم؟
<dark-sun> اگه چیزایی که توی اون ویکی گفته رو انجام دادین
<dark-sun> و هنوز مشکل هست
<dark-sun> دو تا راه هست
<dark-sun> گوگل کنین در موردش
<dark-sun> مشکل فونت فارسی با مرورگر ...
<dark-sun> در لینوکس
<dark-sun> این رو بنویسین
<fr35h> ببخشيد اما یه مشکل:
<fr35h> کلا من قسمت layout aptions
<fr35h> توی اوبونتوم نیست.
<fr35h> کجاست این
<fr35h> برای تغییر زبان با شیفت و آلت
<fr35h> خب این  مشکل تغییر زبان حل شد.
<fr35h> هنوز مشکل حرف ی باقیست
<dark-sun> فکر نکنم بیشتر از این کمکی از دستم بربیاد
<dark-sun> بقیه دوستان اگه می‌تونن یاری کنن
<dark-sun> :)
<centooos> fr35h: roye alamate font k ro navar abzare bala safate. click kon. badesh keyboard preference. badam tabe layouts. va bad options.
<fr35h> متشکر
<fr35h> ببخشید الآن یه صفحهای مثل این با چه فونتی نشون داده میشه؟
<centooos> fr35h, mesle kodom ?
<fr35h> hamin ke ma toosh post mimdim!
<centooos>  fr35h: bara harki fargh mikone.
<fr35h> کاش میشد بفهمم برم فونتش رو پاک کنم.
<fr35h> نمیشه فهمید؟
<narcislinux> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fr35h> salam.doostan kasi link font irannastaliq ro dare?
<Roj> من می خوام یه فایل رو با wget از طریق یه سرور دانلود کنم
<Roj> همش میگه timeout
<fvahid> Roj: khob server moshkel dare
<fvahid> Roj: be wget che rabti dare?
<Roj> تنظیم نمیشه ؟
<Roj> الان سروری که ازش دانلود میشه مشکل داره یا سروری که دانلود می کنه؟
<Roj> سروری که می خوام ازش دانلود کنم گوگل کده
<Roj> فکر نکنم مشکل داشته باشه
<fvahid> Roj: google code iran ro tahrim karde
<fvahid> Roj: bayad az proxy estefade konid
<fvahid> Roj: tor ya chize dige nasb kardi?
<Roj> من از یه سرور دیگه می خوام دانلودش کنم
<fvahid> Roj: farghi nadare
<Roj> چطور فرق نداره
<Roj> سروره امریکاست
<Roj> وقتی من با ssh کار کنم مگه مشکلی هست
<fvahid> Roj: khob bego
<fvahid> Roj: khob man ke nemidonam chi mikhay ba wget dl koni
<Roj> http://cocos2d-x.googlecode.com/files/cocos2d-1.0.1-x-0.11.0.Zip
<fvahid> Roj: shayad link moshkel dare aval az link motmaen sho
<Roj> با پروکسی دانلود میشه
<Roj> ولی تا نصق میره و قابلیت روزوم هم نداره
<fvahid> Roj: sabr kon bebinam
<fvahid> Roj: man tonestam dl konam
<fvahid> Roj: moshkeli nadare
<Roj> خب منم میخوام
<fvahid> Roj: man az tor estefade mikonam
<fvahid> Roj: tor ro nasb konid bad privoxy ro ham nasb konid
<Roj> من می خوام این wget راه بیفته
<Roj> دیگه سرعت خودم رو مشکل ساز نکنه
<fvahid> Roj: goftam ke man ba tor tonestam dl konam shoma ham az tor estefade konid
<Roj> این تایم اوت که می نویسه از چیه؟
<fvahid> Roj: nemidonam
<Roj> اخه می خوام بعد از اینکه این رو دانلود کردم یه سایت رو هم دانلود کنم
<Roj> :(
<fvahid> Roj: moshkeli nadare
<fvahid> Roj: error ro mitoni be man begi chi hast?
<fvahid> Roj: mikham error ro bebinam
<Roj> u271202659$ [/home/u271202659/] wget http://cocos2d-x.googlecode.com/files/cocos2d-1.0.1-x-0.11.0.Zip
<Roj> Time out
<Roj> اسکریپت پی اچ پی نداره این؟
<fvahid> Roj: toye terminal bezan ping google.com
<Roj> ادرس سایت بهش بدیم خودش دانلود کنه
<Roj> -bash: ping google.com: command not found
<fvahid> Roj: khaste nabashi
<fvahid> Roj: aslan internet nadari
<Roj> میگم که یه سروره
<Roj> پس من چطوری بهش وصلم
<fvahid> Roj: :)
<fvahid> Roj: file /etc/resolv.conf ro edit kon
<fvahid> Roj: dns moshkel dare azizam
<Roj> سرور بابام نیست که
<Roj> ویرایش کنم هاسته اشتراکیه مال یکی دیگست
<fvahid> Roj: bazam khaste nabashi
<Roj> :}
<fvahid> Roj: khob alan man chikar konam?
<fvahid> Roj: mikahy ye server taghdimet konam?
<fvahid> Roj: moshkele dns dare dige
<Roj> نه یه راهنمایی در باره این وگت کنی کفاف میکنه
<Roj> نه اخه صبحی یه چنتا صفحه کوچیک باهاش دانلود کردم
<fvahid> Roj: dns midone chiye/
<Roj> اره بابا
<fvahid> Roj: khob
<Roj> خب میگم مشکل از اون نیست
<fvahid> Roj: nemidoan chi begam
<Roj> :) ممنونم مشکلی نیست هی بگید لینوکس عالیه اینکه هیچیش مثل ادم کار نمی کنه
<Roj> یه سوال در باره wget
<Roj> من یه سایت رو زدم برای دانلود
<Roj> الان کلی فایل با اسم لینک و پسوند زیپ بهم داده
<Roj> اینا چطوری باز سایت میشن
<Roj> :)
<Roj> مثال
<Roj> index.php_option=com_joomgallery&func=watermark&id=385&catid=47&orig=1&no_html=1&Itemid=64
<Roj> index.php_option=com_joomgallery&func=watermark&id=385&catid=47&orig=1&no_html=1&Itemid=64.gz
<Isolated> Roj☿ az che switchi estefade kardi ?
<Roj> --rse
<Roj> اولش رو نوشتم بقیش یادم نیست
<Roj> --recursive
<Isolated> Roj☿ ino bezan ==> wget WEB SITE -k -c -r -p
<Roj> نگو تو رو خدا سی مگ رو اشباهی دانلود کردم
<Roj> الان نمیشه اینا رو هیچ کاری کرد؟
<Isolated> tooye .gz chie ?? rndr
<Isolated> oops sorry Roj
<Roj> الان با این امتحان کنم حله؟
<Roj> باز سی مگ دیگه نزم اشب
<Isolated> Roj☿ goftam ke .gz ro baz kon bebin toosh chie ?
<Roj> index.php_option=com_joomgallery&func=watermark&id=2&catid=10&orig=1&no_html=1&Itemid=64
<Roj> فقط یه فایل با همون اسم
<Isolated> Roj☿ az hamoon dastoori ke goftam estefade kon
<Roj> نگاه کن من الان فایل رو با متن باز کردم
<Roj> یه jpg توش بود
<Roj> بعد با نرم افزار تصویر باز کردم
<Roj> یه عکس بود
<Roj> الان باز نمیشه کاریش کرد؟
<Isolated> Roj☿ daghighan az che dastoori estefade kardiii :-/ tooye history negah kon bem begoo
<Roj> wget --recursive http://uranus-ind.com
<Isolated> Roj☿ http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Recursive-Retrieval-Options.html
<Isolated> Roj☿ http://www.editcorp.com/Personal/Lars_Appel/wget/wget_3.html
<Roj> دستور شما رو زدم
<Roj> ولی فقط یه سری اچ تی ام اله
<Roj> عکس و ایناش رو میزنی وصل میشه سایت اصلی
<Isolated> Roj☿ axasho mitooni injoori ham begiri , wget -A jpg,png url
<Roj> نه تو ویندوز از وب کپیر استفاده می کردم کل سایت رو عین سایت اصلی می اورد با همون صفحات
<Roj> می خوام الانم همین جوری شه نه که فقط عکساش باشه
<Isolated> Roj☿ age az ff estefade mikoni extension hast wasash , Scrapbook
<Isolated> Roj☿ man ba hamoon dastoore ke bet dadam dl mikonam moshkeli ham nadaram bash
<Roj> ممنون مثل اینکه هر بار یه جاش میلنگه فعلا با اجازه ممنونم وقت گذاشتید
 * Isolated brb
<mahdy> hi elham
<elham> mahdy✌ hi
<Isolated> mahdy☿ hi catcha :D
<Isolated> elham☿ salam arz shod :D
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ catcha
<elham> Isolated✌ سلام به شما
<elham> :دی
<Isolated> mahdy☿ az invaraaaa :-/ rah gom kardiii
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ man sare kar default daram in chanel ro , khoone bayad dasti join sham
<Isolated> mahdy☿ catcha :D
<Isolated> mahdy☿ koja mashghooliii :-/
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ roboeq.com
<Isolated> mahdy☿ man daram chizio simulation mikonam be ina niaz dashtam :D
<Isolated> mahdy☿ pas waghean catcha
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ be chi daghighan ?
<Isolated> mahdy☿ daghighan be kheyli chizaaaaaa , koli list kardam
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ چی میخوای سیمولیت کنی حالا ؟
<Isolated> mahdy☿ ye joor tablete + ye asbab bazi waseye ye fenchool bache :D
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ tablet mikhay simulate koni ?? vazeh tar begoo
<elham> Isolated✌ در مورد اسباب بازی هم توضیح بدید :دی
<Isolated> mahdy☿ are dige ye tablet ke beshe bahash tooye net rafto roosh ye linux benasbam :D
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ in mini 2440 ha khooban , mini 6410 ham hast yekam geroone
<Isolated> mahdy☿ mikham az awal hamechizesho khodam config konam
<Isolated> mahdy☿ reshtame dige :D
<Isolated> elham☿ tozihe bishtar ine :D Quadrotor helicopter :D
<elham> Isolated✌ اوه
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ arm9 mikhay kar koni ya 11 ?
<Isolated> mahdy☿ hanooz roo ARM shak daram , momkene beram roo Spark , wali ghablan khodam ba ARM 9 kar kardam
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ be nazare man arm behtare
<Isolated> mahdy☿ are khodam ham hamin nazaro daram wali Spark ba linux saz gar tare
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ arm sazgar tare 100%
<Isolated> mahdy☿ man ba ARM ye robot sakhte boodam bash hal kardam wali Spark ham didam ke khoobe
<elham> mahdy✌ آشنایی با مادر ۱۸ اومده
<mahdy> elham⣿ سه شب پیش اومد
 * Isolated kheyli doost dare ba madar ashna beshe 
<elham> mahdy✌ ااا من بی خبر بودم الان دیدم صبح باید دانلود کنم
<mahdy> elham⣿ الان دانلود کن دو دقیقه
<mahdy> elham⣿ با چی دانلود میکنی ؟
<elham> mahdy✌ با سرعت نت من ۴ ساعت طول می‌کشه
<elham> mahdy✌ از تورنت دیگه . یه برنامه برا مگنت لینک دارم همون . فکر کنم ترنسمیشن دارم
<mahdy> elham⣿ آره حرف نداره
<elham> mahdy✌ یس ...
<Isolated> deluge harf nadare
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ من خوشم نیومد
<Isolated> mahdy☿ deluge aaaaliyye
<elham> mahdy✌ اوه اوه منم ترنسمیشن ندارم
<elham> mahdy✌ اونو تو اخبار گفتم من دلاگ دارم
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ web seed ro support nemikard be nazaram
<Isolated> mahdy☿ chera mikone , man kheyli azesh raziam
<mahdy> Isolated⣿ man ke test kardam support nakard
<mahdy> identi.ca nisti
<mahdy> ?
<reza> salam
<Isolated> reza☿ salam
<reza> chetor mishe login ubuntu 11.10 ro avaz kard?
<Isolated> reza☿ chisho mikhay awaz koni ?
<sterNiX> skin vase gdm begir
<reza> name uzerha ro neshoon nade user name ro type konim
<sterNiX> reza ☣ to theme vase gdm manager/login manager dare
<reza> chetr ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-03
<Guest87313> نرم افزار معادل یاهو مسنجر
<Guest87313> فارسی
<Guest87313> چی کار کنم
<persophonia> Guest87313, Pidgin, Empathy, Bitlbee
<persophonia> Guest87313, There are plugins in order to add voice and video support to Pidgin
<persophonia> Guest87313, For Farsi: Terminal: apt-cache search farsi
<Guest87313> Complete with facilities equivalent to yahoo
<Sourena> salam be hamegi ,
<Sourena> dostan man Compiz ro yekam dast kari kardam alan Unity ke bala miyad kollan fagaht ye Title bar ke bala bood hastesh o terminal ro ba hotkey bala Avordam o badesh Empathy o daram chat mikonam , taze empathy ham MENUesh ba titel bar asli yeki nashod , chetori tanzimat ro be halat ghabl bargar donam ke Luncher ro bbinam o va gheyre nmikham last recover load konam mikham tanzim konam rahesh ham farghi nmikone chon TERMINAL bala miyad
<Sourena> Compiz ro faghat CUBE rotate Effectesh ro Enable kardam hamin ke khodesh 2 ta ro Disable kard o khode Cube ham Enable
<Sourena> hala bas che konam ????
<Sourena> sterNiX , nazari nadari ?
<sterNiX> na compiz estefade nakardam ke behet begam
<Sourena> sterNiX , mamnoon ke hade aghal hasti
<sterNiX> Sourena ☣ shayd vase in bashe ke window manager nadari
<sterNiX> nemidonam compiz chetoriye kolan vali goman mikonam window manager nadari
<Sourena> sterNiX # nmidonam ! miduni chetori mishe az terminal Compiz manager ro baz kard ??? man har chizi be zehnam miresid zadam vali ejra nashod ! bala biyad tanzimat ro avaz mikonam
<sterNiX> Sourena ☣ setsid unity
<Isolated> Sourena☿ unity --replace
<Sourena> har 2 ta ro zadam safhe cheshmak zad o terminal raft ye chozaoo ro load kone vali akharesh FAILED dad
<Sourena> bazam hamoonjoori hast !
<Isolated> Sourena☿ reboot kon baadesh ==> unity --replace
<sterNiX> Sourena ☣ be net dastersi dari?
<sterNiX> ff ro az to terminal baz kon
<Sourena> Isolated , ok try this
<Sourena> sterNiX , are dastresi daram
<sterNiX> Sourena ☣ http://askubuntu.com/questions/82402/how-can-i-unbreak-compiz-so-that-unity-will-start
<sterNiX> Sourena ☣ http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Sourena> sterNiX , mersi man baram kar pish omad bas beram bargashtam test mikonam , damet garm felan
<sterNiX> felan
 * Isolated brb
 * Isolated bk
<dark-sun> شب بخیر ملت
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-04
<dariush> سلام آيا ميتوان هم ويندوز 7 را داشته باشم و هم ابنتو را نصب كنم
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena> salam , dostan man packet tracer ro nasb kardam file .bin bodesh vali hala nmidounam chetori RUN konamesh ?
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ "chmod +x" bede besh.
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ badesh tu terminal ./esmesh
<dark-sun> bebin shayad kar bede
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena> directory " /usr/local/PacketTracer5 " ham mishe file hash ro ke nasb shode did vali khob har chi ba TERMINAL mizanam kar nmikone
<Sourena> dark-sun # bazam test mikonam bbinam chi mishe
<Sourena> dark-sun# hooollllaaaa damet garm very dast shoma mersi :bd
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ ;)
<M522> سلام
<M522> وقت همه‌گی به‌خیر
<M522> یه مشکل‌ی برام پیش اومده راجع به آیکن های پرونده‌های
<M522> document- download - music - video - pictures
<M522> آیکن‌های اصل‌‌ی‌شون پریده و آیکن معمول‌ی پوشه‌ها جاش‌رو گرفت‌ه
<M522> گنوم 2.32
<M522> کس‌ی می‌تون‌ه کمک‌م کن‌ه برشون گردون‌م؟؟؟
<dark-sun> M522✪ rast click kon, akharin gozine,
<dark-sun> M522✪ ru shekle pushe click kon, har chi dust dari bezar ;)
<M522> نه اون آیکن‌های اصل‌ی خودش رو می‌دون‌ین کدوم پوشه‌ست؟
<dark-sun> M522✪ :) na man nemidunam Icon haye shoma chi bude :)
<M522> هم‌اون آیکن‌هایی که از اول رو خود گنوم بودن؛ مثلا کنار پوشه‌ی اسناد یه صفحه‌ست؛ کنار موزیک یه نت و ...
<dark-sun> M522✪ nemidunam ghorban, komaki az dastam sakhte nist
<M522> باش‌ه مممنون
<M522> به نظرتون آیکن‌های default جای خاص‌ی هست‌ن؟
<M522> یه سؤال هم در رابطه با برنامه‌نویس‌ی داشت‌م؛ پی‌اچ‌وی؟
<M522> php
<M522> کتاب‌ی یا e-bookی هست که ب‌تون‌م ازش استفاده کن‌م؟
<M522> ؟؟؟؟؟/؟/////؟؟؟//////////////؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟////؟؟؟؟////؟/؟؟؟
<Bahram> Isolated:
<masood_> man hichi az linux nemidoonam
<masood_> ro loptopam nasb kardam
<masood_> vali azash balad nistam
<masood_> chikar konam
<masood_> ostademonn in hafte azam mikhad
<masood_> migoft bayad virayeshgar yad begirid
<Bahram> wb masood_
<masood_> bale
<Bahram> masood_: alan saate 3:04 am hastesh
<masood_> ?
<Bahram> kasi fek konam geir az man bidar nabashe
<masood_> chye mage
<Bahram> bayad ta farda sab koni
<masood_> khoobi bahram
<Bahram> masood_: khobam mrc
<masood_> in chand nafar ke inja esmeshoon hast chyan pas
<masood_> zyaan ke
<masood_> zyadan ke
<Bahram> masood_: ona fagat nickeshon injas
<masood_> to chizi baladi az ubuntu
<Bahram> khodeshon nistan
<masood_> ubuntu bayad yad begiram
<Bahram> baziashon ham fek konam bote
<Bahram> masood_: alan in saat havas kardi ke ubuntu yad begiri
<Bahram> ?
<masood_> to baladi ?
<masood_> are man ubuntu kheili doos daram di
<Bahram> masood_: man fedora daram
<masood_> ferora yani chi bahram ?
<Bahram> ta hala ubuntu nasb nakardam vali fek konam ziad tafavooti nadare
<Bahram> masood_: injaroo negah kon
<masood_> nasb kardam man faghat kar bahasho balad nistam
<Bahram> masood_: englisit khoobe?
<masood_> kojaro ?
<masood_> nemidoonam na khoob nis chetor mage ?
<Bahram> http://distrowatch.com/
<sterNiX> masood_: technotux.org ye sar bezan
<Bahram> khodaro shokr yeki javab dad:)
<Bahram> are un fek konam farsi
<Bahram> e
<masood_> are farsye khoobe
<masood_> merc sternix jan
<Bahram> masood_: man age jat boodam az farda shooro mikardam:)
<masood_> injoori nemitoonam yad begiram bayad yeki bashe azaval behem bege ke chyeo chejoorye ?
<masood_> mikham azemshab shoro konam
<Isolated> masood_☿ az ubuntu shoroo kon , jame'e karbarish ziaaade , google kon chizaye khoobi dastgiret mishe
<masood_> kheili search kardeam
<masood_> vali vasam mobhame baz
<masood_> bayad yeki bashe behem yad bede
<Bahram> Isolated: ubuntu az che noe desktopi estefade mikone?
<masood_> nasb barnamehash chejoorye
<masood_> virayeshgar be che dardi mikhore
<Bahram> fek konam makhsoose khodeshe?
<Isolated> Bahram☿ ghablan az Gnome estefade mikard , alaan rabete khodesh be esme Unity ke bar mabnaye Gnome
<masood_> gnome yani chi chye ?
<masood_> man kheili ,,,,, asan hichi az ubuntu nemidoonam
<masood_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Bahram> masood_: ba ubuntu inja umadi?
<masood_> na baba ba windows
<masood_> harvaght miram to ubuntu hang mikonam faghat baladam bahash be net vasl sham
<masood_> downlodam nemishe kard
<Bahram> masood_: fek konam kar kardan bahash untora ham sakht nabashe
<masood_> ye barname download download kardam nemidoonestam koja save shod
<masood_> asan bayad bahash chikar kard ?
<masood_> terminal be che dardi mikhore
<Bahram> Isolated: age ubuntu estefade kardi bego koja mitune peyda kone
<masood_> virayeshgar chye ?
<masood_> faghat bahram pesare khoobye baghyatoon badid
<Isolated> masood_☿ http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<masood_> bad bad bad bad
<sterNiX>  masood_ vim, emacs, nano/pico, vase console hastan, va gedit, kedit, kate, geany, blufish, va ... vase mohite graphicy
<sterNiX>  tosiye mikonam ba vim va emacs ashna beshi masood_
<masood_> are hamin vi o vim
<masood_> ostademoon goft bayad in dotaro ta 4shanbe balad bashid
<masood_> vi o vim
<masood_> inaro bayad yad begiram
<sterNiX> khob yad begir
<masood_> chejoori khob az koja bayad ye nafar behem bege chyanno chejoorye avalesh ta bad khodam kar konam
<sterNiX>  masood_ http://worldtimzone.com/res/vi.html
<sterNiX> http://www.fprintf.net/vimCheatSheet.html
<sterNiX> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<sterNiX>  masood_: inaro bebin
<masood_> khob didam ke chi ?
<sterNiX> vase yad giri vim dige
<masood_> khob in alamataro koja type konam ?
<masood_> be che kar mian
<masood_> ?
<sterNiX> vim 3ta halat dare, yeki view, yeki edit, yeki ham code giri
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<masood_> ?
<sterNiX> mamolan dar hale vie hast
<sterNiX> vaghti ke vim ro ejra kardi
<Bahram> sterNiX: in aslan fek konam nemidoone aslan terminal kojast
<sterNiX> bezan : mitoni  command haro type koni
<masood_> faghat midoonam terminal kojas
<masood_> shortcutesho baladam
<masood_> ctrl +alt+t
<Bahram> khob shood
<masood_> chera yekitoon hozori behem yad nemide
<masood_> chera yekitoon hozori behem yad nemide
<masood_> chera yekitoon hozori behem yad nemide
<sterNiX> to technotux.org rafti masood_ ?
<masood_> are raftam
<masood_> khob
<sterNiX> khob bejamalet
<sterNiX> beshin maghaleye onaro bekhon dige
<masood_> bekhoda man yadgirim khoobe yenafar faghat ye bar behem bege bayad chekar konam dg hale
<sterNiX> yad giri vazife khodete masood_ , inja kesi chizi yad nemide, inja faghat vase komak kardane, age mikhay yad begiri, bayad kkhodet bekhay ta yad begiri
<masood_> bkhoda khodam mikham vali nemishe
<masood_> akhe vase kesi k hihci balad nis ghabool kon sakhte
<masood_> ye morore kochik dar morede mabaheseh kheili mitoone komakam kone
<masood_> alan sardargomam
<sterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/6vcdyob
<masood_> in chi bood
<sterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/7r8t24l
<sterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/72hbxo5
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-25
<majid> سلام -سوال-چرا  جدیداً مرورگرها  (ی )را در سوط کلمه جدا می نویسه؟
<majid> سلام -سوال-چرا  جدیداً مرورگرها  (ی )را در سوط کلمه جدا می نویسه؟
<danialbehzadi> majid سوط کلمه کجاست؟ مثال بزن
<prp-e> salam
<isolated> salam prp-e
<prp-e> cheqad khalvate inja :D 2 nafar bishtar on nistan :D
<prp-e> What's your name isolated ? :)
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: hi
<isolated> prp-e: idin dar anjoman :)
<prp-e> :)
<isolated> danialbehzadi: salam arz shod :D
<danialbehzadi> isolated: علیک سلام ;)
<prp-e> aleyke hi danial :)
<prp-e> این وبسایت رو در انجمن تازه کاران بصورت تاپیک چسبناک بزاریم جالبه : http://justfuckinggoogleit.com
<prp-e> kanale ubuntu-fa ham hast , age mikhaid un ro ham bejoinid :D
<prp-e> http://jabirproject.org/wp-content/uploads/Screenshot-from-2013-02-25-183925-1024x638.png
 * isolated az sobh ta hala dare donbale ye icon sete khoshgel waseye KDE migarde :(
<prp-e> who is online?
<pouyana> prp-e: me
<prp-e> alan ki on e? :)
<prp-e> pouyana : who r u? :)
<prp-e> khalvat shod dobare...
<prp-e> hame khabidan :D
<mohsen_> bah bah !
<mohsen_> belakhare vase manam vasl shod !
<mohsen_> :D
<mohsen_> hamash error midad in chand vaght :-s
<prp-e> :D
<prp-e> male man eyne adam vasl mishe :D
<mohsen_> alaan vase chi injaiin ?! :D
<mohsen_> haminjo0ri ?!?!!
<mohsen_> ya bahse khassi bo0de ?!
<prp-e> na man az vaqti laptop roshane on am ta vaqti khamush mishe :D
<mohsen_> :D:D:D:D
<mohsen_> mashhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! ;)
<mohsen_> ye soale kheili mohem !!!!
<mohsen_> TOR vase shoma ham az zohr ghat shode ?!
<mohsen_> vase man vasl nemishe !:((
<mohsen_> ta dishab haalesh kho0b bo0daaa !!!!
<mohsen_> messe bacheye adam vasl mishod !
<mohsen_> ham to0ye mint
<mohsen_> ham win 8
<mohsen_> amma az emrooz zohr
<mohsen_> baazesh ke mikonam
<mohsen_> ghadde 20-30 % jelo mire
<mohsen_> ama dg hamoonja vaimise o jelotar nemire :-s
<mohsen_> cheghad harf zadamaaa !!!:p
<mohsen_> PLZ Help Meeeeee !!!!
<mohsen_> oh oh !
<mohsen_> danial hast !
<mohsen_> sharmande !
<mohsen_> Lotfan be man komak konid :p
<mohsen_> :D
<mohsen_> chaakere daniaaal khaan niiiiz hastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim !!!
<mohsen_> yeki be man tavajjoh kone !!!
<prp-e> sudo service tor restart
<Emamian> kasi hast ?
<prp-e> Emamian : Salam
<Emamian> salam ! cheghad khalvat ! :))
<prp-e> :))
<prp-e> az 23 k rad she hame injan :D
<danialbehzadi> نخستین جلسه‌ی رسمی از سری جدید، پنج‌شنبه شب همین‌جا: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2267/detail/
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : Thanks
<prp-e> بابت اطلاع رسانی
<danialbehzadi> گردهم‌آیی جهانی اوبونتو، جمعه در تهران: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2268/detail/
<masoud_> سلام من مسعود هستم
<masoud_> سلام مسعود خوبی!
<prp-e> سلام
<prp-e> کدوم مسعود؟ مسعود زیاد داریم
<prp-e> :)
<masoud_> من خودم هستم مسعود اصلی :)
<masoud_> یک سوالی دارم عزیز جون
<prp-e> مسعود لینوکس ری ویو؟ :)
<masoud_> نه من تازه دارم ابونتو را تجربه می کنم
<masoud_> قبلا نیومدم
<prp-e> آها :]
<masoud_> حالا سوال کنم یا بمیرم :(
<prp-e> سوال :}
<masoud_> خدمت عزیز خودم می خوام ببینم چطوری وی پی ان را تو ابونتو فعال کنم
<masoud_> دوم اینکه بابیلون را چطوری نصب کنم
<lxsameer> masoud_: 1) network-manager-pptp-* ro nasb kon
<lxsameer> masoud_: 2) beja babylon az mdic estefade kon
<masoud_> خوب اگر ممکنه نحو استفادش را بگید
<masoud_> من ابونتو ۱۲ دارم
<masoud_> lxsameer jon dari mano?
<lxsameer> masoud_: vaghti nasb koni tu network managert mituni account e vpn pptp besazi
<masoud_> رفتم ولی اکنت هم ساختم نمی دونم چرا نشد
<masoud_> تو سافتورهم دیکشنری زیاد هست ولی
<masoud_> mdic
<masoud_> را پیدا نکردم
<masoud_> دوستان من یک وی ام ور تحت لینوکس می خواهم از کدوم سایت دانلود کنم
<lxsameer> masoud_: mdic o bayad khodet dl konio build koni
<lxsameer> masoud_: hat vpn pptp ro mituni ba linux ham use koni
<masoud_> آدرس سایتش را محبت می کنی
<masoud_> ابونتو ۱۲ خودش حدود ۶ دیکشنری معرفی کرده ولی فارسی نیست
<masoud_> Shrew Soft VPN Access Manager هم دارم اینستال می کنم ببینم میشه
<lxsameer> masoud_: waite
<lxsameer> *wait
<lxsameer> masoud_: http://mdic.gnufolks.org/
<masoud_> ممنون عزیز
<lxsameer> masoud_: ;)
<masoud_> الان احساس می کنم خیلی دوستت دارم :)
<lxsameer> :)
<masoud_> مهربون انشاء الله که رایگانه دیگه؟
<masoud_> دیکشنری را می گم
<lxsameer> masoud_: yup, harchi man behet migam alave bar raygan budan azad ham hast
<masoud_> درسته دان کردم دارم نصب می کنم
<lxsameer> masoud_: nice
<masoud_> narm afzar "Enterprise Architect" تحت ابونتو هست؟ اگه هست کجا هست!
<masoud_> این وی پی ان نصب نشد اگر آدرس سایتش را کسی داره محبت کنه
<lxsameer> masoud_: che narm afzari ?
<masoud_> Enterprise Architect
<masoud_> معروف به ای ان
<masoud_> برای طراحی معماری نرم افزار است
<masoud_> یک چیزی شبیه رشنال رز
<masoud_> dar kenar UML behtar serch mishe
<masoud_> البته یک چیزایی پیدا کردم تو خط فرمان ترمینال وارد کردم یک ۲۰ دقیقه ای است داره عملیاتی را انجام می ده
<masoud_> وای چه دوستای مودبی همه ساکت فقط ما رو می بینن :)
<lxsameer> masoud_: abzar ziade,
<lxsameer> masoud_: az umbrello gereft e ta plugin haye eclipse va gheyre, ino bayad bishtar az kasai ke java use mikonan beporsi
<masoud_> آره عزیزم یکی از دوستام ۴۰ گیگ برنامه دارم باید از اون بگیرم فکر کنم اینطوری بهتر باشه
<masoud_> بهر حال خوشحالم که محبت شما شامل ماهم شد
<lxsameer> masoud_: dude, ghabl az harchi ye namur dar morede linux bekhun
<masoud_> من تشکر می کنم که وقت برام گذاشتی
<lxsameer> masoud_: ke bejaye inke aziat shi va zade beshi, az linux lezat bebari
<lxsameer> masoud_: khahesh dude
<masoud_> من اطلاعات خوبی جمع کردم حتما همین کار را میکنم
<lxsameer> masoud_: kheyli alie
<masoud_> من ابونتو ۸ را کلاسش را رفتم ولی اصلا خیلی متفاوت با ۱۲
<lxsameer> masoud_: dar morede apt o ina miduni ?
<masoud_> کار نکرم از روی کتاب مطالعه کردم
<lxsameer> masoud_: khob khube ke ahle motalee hasti
<masoud_> بخاطر همین مطالب فراموش می شه
<masoud_> باید عملا کار کنم
<masoud_> چون مدیر شبکه هستم تصمیم دارم حتما سوییچ کنم رو لینوکس
<lxsameer> masoud_: kare kheyli khubi mikoni
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: سلام رئیس! ;)
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: saram modir :D
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: chetori dude
<masoud_> در مورد زده شدن هم اصلا فکرش رو نکن من اراده کردم که رها نکنم
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: خوبم. مرسی. قربونت. تو خوبی؟ خوش می‌گذره؟ از زیر پرچم اومدی بیرون؟ :دی
<lxsameer> masoud_: afarin be to, poshte kar avalinn chizie ke ye nafar mikhad
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: nogaram, are dude 2 mahe tamum kardam, to khedmat rafti?
<masoud_> من الان این وسط چه می کنم :(
<masoud_> بابا مدیر شبکه یک لفظ نه عنوان :)
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: مبارک باشه، من نه هنوز. تازه کنکور ارشد رو دادم ببینم چی می‌شه
<lxsameer> masoud_: in che harfie dude
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: aha pas joze ashkhora daste bandi mishi :))))))
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: :))
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: dude nemiyay karaj ye sari be faghir foghara bezani?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: چرا اتّفاقاً خیلی دلم می‌خواد بیام. هر وقت بی‌کار بودی بگو بیام پیشت ;)
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: dude ma vase shoma hamishe bikarim
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: این جمعه هم اگه می‌تونی بیا تهران، دورهمی داریم: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2268/detail/
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: dore hami?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: آره. هم‌دیگه رو می‌بینیم و دی‌وی‌دی‌های اصل اوبونتو که از انگلیس اومده رو پخش می‌کنیم ;)
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: khob ma jome lug darim be bacheha begam shayad daste jami umadim unja,
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: vali agha befahme azam narahat mishe :))))))
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: کی ناراحت می‌شه؟ :))
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: agha richard
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: vali ba bacheha sohbat konam shayad daste jami umadim
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: خیلی خوب می‌شه اگه بیاین :)
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: ishala, kojast ?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: بام تهران، تو ولنجک
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: متروی تجریش پیاده می‌شین، با بی‌آرتی می‌آین تا پل پارک وی، از اون‌جا ماشین داره تا خود بام. اگه خودتون ماشین دارین هم بگین مسیر ماشین‌خور بدم
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: dude kheyli rahe ta unja
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: fekr mikoni az karaj cheghadr tul bekeshe biyaym unja ?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: از متروی کرج تا اون جا یک ساعت و نیم این‌ها احتمالاً
<danialbehzadi> !timeout
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-26
<anoNxeRo> isolated, salam dada chetori?
<isolated> anoNxeRo: salam chetori dude ?
<anoNxeRo> i am what i am isolated
<anoNxeRo> jore khasi nisam
<isolated> anoNxeRo: yaani too hich moodi nisti :D ?
<isolated> mage mishe ?
<M522> salam va vaght-bekheir, kasi khabar dare "Tor" chera kar nemikone?
<M522> rahe jaygozin pishnahad adarin?
<lxsameer> M522: server i chizi dari ??
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, openvpn config kardi?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: are vase chi ?
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, man config kardam, bad route nemikard aslan
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: khob che kardi ?
<anoNxeRo> hichi fosh dadm lxsameer
<anoNxeRo> kare digie nemishod kard :D
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :D
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ye vps dige daram ro in emtehan nakardam hano
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, vali alan ke fayde nadare sorate khodam 2-3kb/s hast
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: xen bud?
<anoNxeRo> hala openvpn ke dige
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, male man nabod
<anoNxeRo> vali xen nabod engar
<M522> ghblan site o server dashtam, ala'an na
<anoNxeRo> vpn.ir sabtenam kon
<lxsameer> M522: socks estafede kon
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ghaziye in vpn.ir chiye? taraf vpn mikhad chi kar age nemishe bahash filtering o dor zad?
<M522> ta hala bahash kar nakardam
<M522> az koja bayad gereftesh?
<M522> ch jouri bayad tanzimesh kard?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: male dolate
<lxsameer> M522: tanzimatesh mese tor e
<lxsameer> M522: ye search bezan kheyli ha mifrushan
<M522> be nazaret in chetore? "http://freetao.org/socks/index.php"
<lxsameer> idei nadaram, bayad emtehan koni
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ba email ina moshkel dari alan?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: man ye mail am gnu e ke hichi, unyekiam ru server e khodam e
<anoNxeRo> inja dialup daram na adsl!! :/
<anoNxeRo> asabam khord shode
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :))
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: bar ax man daram ba 380K dl mikonam :D
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, 512 gerftam daram ba 2 dl mikonam
<anoNxeRo> ye file 2rooze tool dare mide
<anoNxeRo> alan ke halt karde lagman
<anoNxeRo> alan ke halt karde lxsameer
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: az koja gerefti
<anoNxeRo> saba net
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, kolan inja daghone
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: khob ja behtar nabud begiri
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, na
<anoNxeRo> inja shahre ghodese ha
<anoNxeRo> parsonline dahstam migoftam 1024 bede, migoft na 256 bishtar nemidam
<anoNxeRo> !!!!
<anoNxeRo> mibini toro khoda
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: asiatech o shatel harchi bekhay midan behet
<anoNxeRo> inja na
<anoNxeRo> inja ke na shatel namayandegi dare na asia tech
<anoNxeRo> wimaxam khat nemide hata lxsameer
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: wimax begir
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, ^^
<majid> با سلام- چرا چند وقته در تمام مرورگرها  حرف ی جد نوشته می شود؟
<majid> با سلام- چرا چند وقته در تمام مرورگرها  حرف ی جدا نوشته می شود؟
<lxsameer> majid: manzuret mesle "نامه ی هویج" e?
<majid> ری حانه!
<majid>  نمایش کلمات در فایرفاکس
<majid> اینجا درست میشه!
<majid> ولی تو سایتها مشکل داره!!
<majid> مثل:
<majid>  نمای ش کلمات در فای رفاکس
<lxsameer> majid: hmmm, man dar morede font e farsio ina chize ziadi nemidunam vali male man okeye
<lxsameer> majid: shayad font e farsi nadari
<majid> نه همه فونت ها نسبه!!همه راه ها را هم رفتم ولی باز درست نمی شه.
<majid> بازم ممنونم ازت.
<arvinall> سلام من از رسالت بخوام بیام لاگ چطور باید بیام ؟
<intuxicated> arvinall, من نمی دونم لاگ کجاست ولی گوگل مپ می تونه کمک کنه بهت احتمالن
<lxsameer> intuxicated: lanati jome toam miri
<intuxicated> lxsameer, lug e koja
<lxsameer> intuxicated: tehran
<intuxicated> lxsameer, hm , are bas beram ye sar
<lxsameer> intuxicated: shayad ma ham umadim, age biam ye fas mizanamet :))))))
<intuxicated> lxsameer, joon :)))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :))
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: hey dude
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: be hamid begu jome chekhabare
<hamid> danialbehzadi, link ham bedi khodam mikhunam
<M522> سلام و وقت به خیر، کس‌ی خبر داره این "تور" چه ش شده؟
<M522> صبح اصلا وصل ن‌می‌شد" الآن شبیه موشک وصل می‌ش‌ه؟
<ramin> hodod 50 g film pak shode chikar konam bargharonamesh??
<lxsameer> ramin: filesystemet chie
<ramin> yani chi man mobtadi hastam?
<ramin> man ba 12.10 kar mikonam
<lxsameer> khuruji e command e mount o bede
<ramin> ubuntu
<ramin> dobare mg?
<lxsameer> ?
<ramin> khorojiye chiro to terminal bedam?
<ramin> ====/dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexe
<ramin> ina boud?
<lxsameer> az software e extundelete estefade kon
<ramin> chetori?
<lxsameer> chetorisho dige search kon man estefade nakardam
<ramin> mikham nasb konam error mide?
<ramin> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ramin/1: Read-only file system W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lxsameer> ramin: sudo
<ramin> ba sudo miram
<ramin> hame filaiy homam akse ghofl dare rosh?
<ramin> nemidonam chesh shode?
<ramin> nemitonam chizi nasb konam
<ramin> ?
<prp-e> salam
<prp-e> bache ha man mikham IP tamam e device ha ro bbnam
<prp-e> che bayad kard?
<ehsan_> salam
<ehsan_> kasi hastesh?
<prp-e> (:|
<lxsameer> prp-e: nmap dari ?
<lxsameer> ehsan_: hame hastan
<prp-e> nmap? are.
<lxsameer> prp-e: che range i ro mikhay search koni
<prp-e> 192.168.0.*
<prp-e> 192.168.0.100/24
<lxsameer> nmap 192.168.0.1-254
<prp-e> thx, alan bbinam chi mishe :D
<lxsameer> prp-e: ;)
<ramin> hame etelaatam pak shode be nazareton chikar konam?
<ramin> ubuntu 12.10
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-27
<eclat> سلام کسی هست؟
<eclat> اگه از مدیران انجمن کسی هست لطفا جواب بده
<eclat> حساب کاربری من رو مسدود کردن
<eclat> چیکار باید بکنم الان؟ بابا به مشکل برخوردم بی انصافا
<eclat> اه
<prp-e> :)
<prp-e> khob qabl az jalase injam ;)
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: یک روز قبل از جلسه؟ :دی
<prp-e> دقیقا :دی
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: تو آی آر سی کوبی برد رفتی؟
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: نه
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : از ال اف اسی که ساختی ایزو گرفتی؟
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: ایزو ندارم ازش، همون دیسک مجازی‌ای که روش ساختم رو اکسپورت کردم واسه خودم. همیشه هم می‌خوام برم ایزوش کنم، تنبلی نمی‌ذاره :))
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: همون ماشین مجازی رو بده ایزوش کنیم برات :))
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: حجمش زیاده آخه!
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : چقدره حدودا؟
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: چقدره حدودا؟
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: نمی‌دونم. رو هاردمه. برم ببینم
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: 2.7 GB
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: بعد آخه قضیه‌ی تنبلیه هم‌چنان پابرجاست دیگه. درست که شد کلّاً گذاشتمش کنار
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: این الآن کلّ اون آرچی که روش این‌رو ساختم هم هست داخلش هنوز، پاکشون نکردم :))
<danialbehzadi> salmaan: السّلامُ علیکم و رحمةالّله و برکاته
<danialbehzadi> salmaan: :D\
<salmaan> salaam Danial Jaan
<salmaan> Eradat darim
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: با جی زیپ که میتونی بی نهایت فشردش کنی :))
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: امروز فری بی اس دی دان کردم ۶۸ مگ وقتی اکسترکت شد نزدیک ۴ گیگ بود
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: آره. بخوام روش کار کنم بدون هیچ
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: بدون هیچی زیر ۳۰۰، ۴۰۰ می‌رسه
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: ولی همون طور که گفتم اصل تنبلی بر هرچیزی ارجحیت داره :))
<salmaan> inke cheghdar hajmesh kam mishe bastegi be file avalie ham dare, bastegi be yekhnavakhti file avalie dare.
<prp-e> آخه هرچی سیستم عامل دانلود میکنم اینطوری بعد اکسترکت حجمش خیلی خرکی میشه
<prp-e> مثلا اوبونتو برای کوبی برد هم همینطور بود!
<prp-e> ۲۴۴ مگ فشرده
<prp-e> نزدیک دو گیگ
<prp-e> اکسترکت شده
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: تو برای «لیم» رو نصب کردی؟
<danialbehzadi> nixoeen: سلام معین جان. چه خبر؟
<nixoeen> danialbehzadi: Salamati :)
<nixoeen> danialbehzadi: barnameye IRC emshab ke nabud?
<danialbehzadi> nixoeen: نه، فرداشبه
<nixoeen> danialbehzadi: khoobe. Bayad tarikh ro tabdil mikardam bebinam key hast, yadam raft
<nixoeen> danialbehzadi: Ma tanha roozi ke tooye taghvime jalali midunim 1 farvardin hastesh :)
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: ping
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: pong
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: چه خبر؟ می‌آین؟
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: dude barnaeye jome chjurie
<salmaan> khob moein jan ye pm be man midadi behet migoftam ;)
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : منظورت مل هست؟
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: جمعه از شیش و نیم عصر تا هروقت که خواستین :دی
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: آره، همون :))
<nixoeen> salmaan: tabdile tarikhesham kheyli kaare sakhti nist, kafi bud miraftam taghvim.org
<nixoeen> salmaan: bazi vaght ha inghadr kaar saret rikhte ke vaghti sa'at 7 sobh mikhay bekhabi, yadet miad hanuz shaam nakhordi :)
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: من از لینکی که فرود تو تاپیکت داده بود رفتم. باقیشم سخت نبود فقط یه مقدار نصب اوبونتو روش طولانی هست
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: akhe inam time bud gozashtim :D , be nazaret cheghadr tul mikeshe ma beresim unja
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: از متروی گلشهر به نظرم یه چیزی حدود یه ساعت و نیم، با یه ربع تلورانس
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: اوهوم، پس همونه
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: khob begu bebinam chejuri biyaym, shomaratam bede
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : روش یه سرور کوچیک + ابزارای بکترک رو نصب کردم. واس دلخوشی یه وردپرس هم روش ارم
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: نداری شماره‌ام رو مگه؟ برات خصوصی می‌ذارم
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: baba man 2ruz ye bar gushimo miterkunam
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: گرفتی؟
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: yup, hala begu chejuri biyaym
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: miss oftad
<salmaan> rasti midunestid ke Canonical be har LoCo tayid shode ye dune ketabe rasmii amoozesh ubuntu (Official Ubuntu Book) mofti mifreste?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: با مترو می‌آی تهران، قطارهای روبه‌رویی رو وار می‌شی مستقیم می‌آی امام خمینی، اون‌جا پیاده می‌شی تابلو داره نوشته به سمت تجریش. قطارهای تجریش رو سوار می‌شی تا خود تجریش می‌ای
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: :)) lanati dige ina ro midunam, az istgahe tajrish che konim
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: از استکاه تجریش که اومدی بیرون می‌ری میدون تجریش، سر خیابون ولیعصر وای‌میستی اتوبوس‌هایی که دارن می‌رن رو سوار می‌شی، زیر پل پارک‌وی باید پیاده شی
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: khob
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: پارک‌وی رو یه مقدار به سمت غرب می‌ری، تاکسی‌های ولنجک وایسادن، اون‌جا بپرسی ولنجک کجا می‌ره بهت می‌گن. تاکسی‌ها رو سوار می‌شی می‌گی دم بام پیاده می‌شم
<nixoeen> salmaan: Canonical barat ferestade?
<salmaan> na.
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: از اون‌جا هم می‌تونی پیاده یا با اتوبوس بیای بالا
<dingdangdong> danialbehzadi: che xabare hala un bala? :D
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: hala in hame rah miyaym, cake ham darin ya alaki darim miyaym :))))
<danialbehzadi> salmaan: چرا واسه من نفرستاد پس؟ برم حقّم رو از حلقومش بکشم بیرون؟ :))
<salmaan> @nixoeen, vali tu site jono bacon khundam,  hatman bayad "contact person" har LoCo dar khast bede
<danialbehzadi> dingdangdong: جمعه غروب گردهم‌آیی جهانی اوبونتو
<salmaan> na na valla nadaram
<dingdangdong> danialbehzadi: OOps! link?
<lxsameer> intuxicated: hey lanati jome miyay berim in barnameye ubuntui ha tu bam e tehran ?
<danialbehzadi> dingdangdong: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2268/detail/
<intuxicated> lxsameer, are miam
<lxsameer> intuxicated: eyval khube hame dore ham jam mishim,
<lxsameer> intuxicated: rasti ba zereh bia ke kotak dar entezarete :))))))
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :))
<danialbehzadi> lagman: بیداری؟
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: haji unruz baz mizangam mozahemet misham
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: اوکی. حتماً ;)
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: انیمه‌ی خوب هم داری، بریز رو فلش بیار :D
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: LFS رو تا کجا پیش بردی؟ محیط گرافیکی نصبیدی؟
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: نه. دقیقاً تا آخر کتاب
<danialbehzadi> LFS
<danialbehzadi> رفتم. یه مقدار هم روش کار کردم که باب میلم بشه
<dingdangdong> danialbehzadi: thx dude
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ are bidaram
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: پس با این حساب الان یه توزیع خشک و خالی داری؟
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: جمعه می‌آی؟
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: اوهوم
<anonxeRo> ehtemalesh kheili kame danialbehzadi
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: مدیربسته هم روش نصب نکردی؟
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: کلّاً کم‌پیدا شدی!
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ are, mesl khar raftim to gel!!
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: نه!
<anonxeRo> motad shodam raft danialbehzadi
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: چرا؟ چی شده؟ ازدواج کردی مگه؟ :دی
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ khabar nadari?
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: نه!
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ are! daram taghaza talagh mikonam
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: WTF?
<anonxeRo> !stfu | danialbehzadi
<lubotu3> danialbehzadi: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<anonxeRo> wtf ham shamelesh mishe danialbehzadi !!:D
<prp-e> !stfu | anonxeRo
<lubotu3> anonxeRo: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<danialbehzadi> anonxeRo: :D
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ ezdevaj chiye!! delet khoshe ha
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ yeseri karai has, ke ham marbot be zendegist ham kar, ham khone, ham sarbazi
<prp-e> !stfu | lubotu3
<lubotu3> lubotu3: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<anonxeRo> kolan bikhiyal boodim, alan hamashon omadan kheramo gerftan danialbehzadi
<anonxeRo> !ask | prp-e
<lubotu3> prp-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: بی‌خیال اون روبات نفهم شو :))
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: تا کارشو به قرص اعصاب نکشونم ول نمیکنم
<prp-e> :))
<prp-e> !stfu | danialbehzadi
<lubotu3> danialbehzadi: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<anonxeRo> !help | prp-e
<lubotu3> prp-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonxeRo> !patience| danialbehzadi
<lubotu3> danialbehzadi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anonxeRo> !patience | danialbehzadi
<anonxeRo> !patience | prp-e
<lubotu3> prp-e: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prp-e> !patience | anonxeRo
<lubotu3> anonxeRo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<danialbehzadi> !kick lubotu3
<anonxeRo> !troll | prp-e
<anonxeRo> !spam | prp-e
<anonxeRo> !kill | prp-e
<lubotu3> prp-e: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anonxeRo> !kill | danialbehzadi
<prp-e> !wtf
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<anonxeRo> vaghean ke!!
<anonxeRo> inja khonevade rad mishe
<prp-e> :))))))
<anonxeRo> adabo nezakato injor chiza
<anonxeRo> ro reyat konid
<anonxeRo> ba hejabe eslami
<prp-e> !kill | anonxeRo
<lubotu3> anonxeRo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anonxeRo> !finger | prp-e
<anonxeRo> !middle-finger | prp-e
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : میگم این اوبونتو کم کم داره ناامیدم میکنه ها! اینم همچین یکم معروف شده سوراخ سمبه هاش داره مشخص میشه
<prp-e> anonxeRo : اون حواله خودت
<prp-e> !middle-finger | anonxeRo
<anonxeRo> ┌∩┐(✖_✖)┌∩┐
<anonxeRo> aslan be neshaneye eteraz
<anonxeRo> ┌∩┐(✖_✖)┌∩┐
<prp-e> !ba-adab-bash | anonxeRo
<salmaan> baba kheja;at bekeshid
<anonxeRo> aslan miram!!!
<danialbehzadi> !offtopic | prp-e anonxeRo
<lubotu3> prp-e anonxeRo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonxeRo> fine!!!
<prp-e> !stfu | salmaan
<lubotu3> salmaan: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<salmaan> man diruz ye weblog zadam ta alan 233 bar dide shode ;) khodam kaf kardam
<prp-e> salmaan : مدیون من و روبن هستیا :))
<salmaan> are, fekr konam
<prp-e> salmaan : روبن همون پرنده ایه که غذاش رو یادش میره کجا گذاشته :))
<salmaan> bandeye khoda, in hame dare zahmat mikeshe
<prp-e> کانال اسلکس خالیه :|
<prp-e> داک داک گو باید از من به عنوان بیشترین استفاده کننده تقدیر کنه :))
<anonxeRo> omadam begam narahat nashodam az harfaton!!! haha, bazam offtpoic harf mizanam
<prp-e> anonxeRo : دوباره روبات بازی کنیم؟
<anonxeRo> !ask | prp-e
<lubotu3> prp-e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonxeRo> prp-e☣ in soval dasht?
<anonxeRo> na vaghean in soval dasht?
<danialbehzadi> می‌خواین روبات بازی کنین برین کانال ##PMG
<prp-e> anonxeRo : یوزرت رو تو انجمن بگو
<anonxeRo> nadaram prp-e
<prp-e> !ask | anonxeRo
<lubotu3> anonxeRo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ nemikhaym!! age mitoni kick kon!! vagarna ma injaim
<anonxeRo> !annoy | danialbehzadi
<prp-e> !annoy | prp-e
<anonxeRo> prp-e☣ man beram khoshal shodam
<anonxeRo> danialbehzadi☣ age shod jome mibinamet
<anonxeRo> khoshal shodam didamet danialbehzadi !:)
<anonxeRo> pirooz bshin
<anonxeRo> bedroud
<prp-e> anonxeRo : me too ;)
<danialbehzadi>  آقایون محترم، این دست بازی رو داریم شروع می‌کنیم. اگه می‌خواید بازی کنید، بیاید کانال
<danialbehzadi> ##PMG
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: mafia ?
<danialbehzadi> lxsameer: آره ;(
<lxsameer> danialbehzadi: nice
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-28
<Farab> hi
<autorUn> salam
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> salam arz shod
<lxsameer> autorUn: aleyke salam
<leila> hi
<leila> salaaam
<leila> man ye soali daashtam'
<leila> dar ubuntu filaee ke nasb mishe
<leila> kojaaa mitoonim uninstall konim?
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get purge esme-software
<leila> tnx
<leila> kaci taa halaaa baa Qt va opencv kaar karde?
<leila> Combine OpenCV and QT in C++ ???
<lxsameer> leila: opencv ?
<leila> library baraaye pardaazeshe tasvire
<leila> alan man az injaa downloadesh kardam , sourceforge.net/projects/opencvlibrary/files/
<leila> halaaa
<leila> che joori nasb mishe dar ubuntu
<leila> ?
<leila> badam be QT
<leila> add beshe
<leila> midoonid?
<leila> :?
<leila> dastoore nasbe barnaame dar ubuntu chie?
<leila> :(
<leila> ok
<leila> man ye file OpenCV-2.4.4-beta.exe ke extract nashode ro che joori mitoonam dar ubuntu nasb konam ?
<leila> mahalesh rooye desktope
<leila> :|
<leila> dastooresho dar terminal sudu apt-get install OpenCV-2.4.4-beta
<leila> ke mizanam
<leila> filo peidaa nemikone
<leila> kaci midooone
<leila> ?
<leila> ???????????????????????????
<omid> فایل exe رو باید روی wine یا ماشین مجازی نصب کنی
<PersianDev_> slm doostan saranjam betarin download managere nazdik be idm ro peda kardam!
<PersianDev_> flareget
<emzi> !pidgin > me
<lubotu3> emzi, please see my private message
<Mohammad> salam
<Guest31020> salam
<centooos> Guest31020, salam
<Guest31020> jalase emshabe ?
<centooos> intor migan
<centooos> sa'at 10 pm
<Guest31020> va daghighan che chizi gharare etefagh biofte?
<centooos> ma niz dar entezarim ta bebinim
<centooos> fk konam cake sandis midand:D
<Guest31020> :d
<Guest31020> ki mide hala ! Danial ? :D
<centooos> intor migan, ama ma k chizi nadidim
<prp-e> خب پنجاه دقیقه قبل از جلسه اینجام
<Guest31020> tnx centooos man 10 miam bebinam che khabare !
<centooos> 49 deighe, ye ntp update bezan:D
<Guest31020> felan
<centooos> :) felan
<prp-e> centoooos : Who r u? :D
<centooos> prp-e, i m centooos, :D and u?:D
<prp-e> centoos : manzuram esme vagheit bud :D
<centooos> prp-e, vaqeiati vojod nadare:D
 * danialbehzadi لام بر همه‌ی دوستان
<danialbehzadi> *سلام البته :دی
<centooos> salam, che khabare mshab
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : و علیکم السلام
<prp-e> :)
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : تا بحال به کوبی برد فلش وصلیدی؟
<prp-e> !stfu | danialbehzadi
<lubotu3> danialbehzadi: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<centooos> jalal khalegh.......
<emzi> Hi & mehvariat-e in Jalse chie? ( http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,57627 )
<mehran> Hi & Dorehami :)
<danialbehzadi> اوه. مهمون اومد خونه‌مون! :))
<emzi> News: @Muphrid1 & @jxself dar kanal-e #trisquel elam kardan ke "final [release] will hopefully be released tomorrow, Or the day after that. Depends on your time zone. :)"  😘
<emzi> shomaresh-e ma'koos: http://tinyurl.com/cykcccm
<danialbehzadi> emzi: ای‌بابا. من دیروز تورنتش رو گرفتم که :D
<emzi> 😁
<emzi> BPors azeshoon ba update B final MRase?!
<prp-e> !stfu | danialbehzadi :D
<lubotu3> danialbehzadi :D: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<danialbehzadi> emzi: شدن که می‌شه حتماً، ولی کی می‌خواد اون ۵۰۰ مگی که گرفتم رو پس بده؟ :))
<prp-e> danialbehzadi : تریسکل ۶ ریلیز شده؟ :))
<danialbehzadi> prp-e: http://tinyurl.com/cykcccm
<danialbehzadi> ‫۳۰ ساعت دیگه
<prp-e> danialbehzadi: خوبه :) من که دانلودش نمیکنم :))
<salmaan> oofeysh! tamum shod, filehaye latex ro az ru Ubuntu 12.10 copy kardam ru Trisquel va nasb kardam ;) dahanam asfalt shod. az pas ke dependency ru site packages.ubuntu.com gereftam
<prp-e> salmaan : aptoncd :|
<salmaan> midunam, vali man dashtam bastehaye 12.10 ro ruye 12.04 (trisquel) nasb mikardam!
<prp-e> salmaan : ba aptoncd ham mishe hamchin kari :|
<salmaan> akhe man ke hameye pishniazhaye latex ro ke dowload nakardam, bazihash az aval bude, masalan libfontconfig va ...
<salmaan> man bayadun ro ham download mikardam
<prp-e> salmaan : bikari? :D kho tex nevisi o tu ubuntu anjam midadi ya nahayat chroot mizadi ubuntu :D
<salmaan> akhe jadidan dge kollan mohajerat kardam be Trisquel.
<autorUn> salam
<autorUn> salam danial khan
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> kasi nist ke javab bese?
<autorUn> :-?
<salmaan> salaam
<salmaan> akhe shoma be Dani salam kardam
<autorUn> salam salman khan
<salmaan> *kardi
<autorUn> ghablesh goftam salam.
<autorUn> yani be hame
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> gharar bod emshab rajebe rooze azadi narm afzar harf bezanim
<salmaan> ee
<salmaan> ?
<elham> سلام
<elham> فارسی تایپ کنید !
<emzi> rooze azadi narm? alan? koo ta oon rooz?!
<autorUn> :|
<autorUn> kodom hamayesh bood? ke man pishnahad dadam kerman bargozar she?
<autorUn> :D
<autorUn> salam elham
<elham> autorUn, پارسی تایپ کنید لدفا
<salmaan> بقیه کجا هستن؟
<autorUn> فارسی؟
<autorUn> :|
<autorUn> چشم
<autorUn> نمیدونم
<elham> :)
<autorUn> منم باید برم شام بخورم
<emzi> elham: too Farsi NVisi KNdim! Pinglish sariitare
<autorUn> البته زود برمیگردم
<salmaan> دانیال بنده‌ی خدا که مهمون دارن، یه پاش اونجاست یه پاش پیش رایانه
<elham> میان. فکر کنم هنوز شروع رسمی نشده مراسم :دی
<salmaan> فقط خداکنه کیک و آبمیوه هم بدن
<elham> emzi, خوب از الان شروع می‌کنید و سریع می‌شید !
<elham> salmaan, ساندیس حتی
<autorUn> :دی
<autorUn> سلمان خان
<salmaan> ما رفتیم یه مجلس ترحیمی دنت می‌دادن.
<salmaan> اینجا ساندیس؟
<autorUn> توی توئیتر میتونم پیداتون کنم؟
<salmaan> جانم اتوران
<salmaan> نه٬
<salmaan> چون من اونجا نیستم
<autorUn> :|
<MRB-IR> سلام به همه
<autorUn> کجا میتونم باهاتون در ارتباط باشم؟
<autorUn> :دی
<autorUn> سلام ام بی آر
<autorUn> :دی
<salmaan> حالا چرا توییتر ؟
<autorUn> شما بگین کجا؟
<salmaan> weblog
<salmaan> http://salman-m.blog.ir
<autorUn> آدرس لطفا
<salmaan> www.shimool.org
<salmaan> www.shimool.com
<Rosha> سلام به دوستان
<arvinall> سلام جلسه شروع شده ؟ دیر نیومدم که ؟؟
<salmaan> نه زود هم اومدید
<autorUn> من رو صدا زدن سلمان خان
<mehran> سلام
<autorUn> تا ده دقیقه ی دیگه میام اگه بودین
<autorUn> فعلا بای
<autorUn> ;)
<mehran> جلسه شروع کنین دیگه !
<salmaan> بای
<salmaan> سلام مهران
<salmaan> منتظر ورود شما بودیم
<MRB-IR> دو دقیقه دیگه نه ?
<emzi> elham: دور هم شدیم دیگه! یکی موضوع انشا بده لطفا بحث کنیم 😁
<emzi> "elham"esh ezafi type kardam!
<elham> emzi, تابستان خود را چگونه گذراندید ! خوب قرار هست پیرامون این صحبت کنیم که گروه‌های کاربری ایران به چه سمتی حرکت کنن بهتره
<danialbehzadi> RoozbehOnline: سلام روزبه
<salmaan> بنظر من ما واقعا از جامعه‌ی جهانی عقب هستیم
<prp-e> این autorUn اپلیه
<danialbehzadi> سلام بر همگی
<danialbehzadi> /me جلسه رسمیه
<salmaan> سلام دنی
<salmaan> بچه‌ها دست به سینه
<mehran> ما نشستیم آقا :)
<RoozbehOnline> danialbehzadi: سلام دنی
<RoozbehOnline> :)
<RoozbehOnline> چطوری‌؟
<prp-e> Roozbeh0nline : سلام
<danialbehzadi> RoozbehOnline: مرسی
<sorena> slm all
<RoozbehOnline> prp-e: سلام
<danialbehzadi> خب. چیزی هت که کسی بخواد قبل از شروع جلسه بگه؟
<mohsen-rashidi> سلام علیکم جمیعا!
<emzi> احوال پرسی بسه لطفا 😡
<Guest971> salam
<RoozbehOnline> danialbehzadi: من دارم بگم
 * danialbehzadi سلام و احوال‌پرسی از این به بعد در پیام خصوصی لطفاً
<RoozbehOnline> :D
<danialbehzadi> RoozbehOnline: بگو
<salmaan> آره. اینکه ریچارد مخالفتش با اوبونتو رو وارد بخش «فلسفه‌» وب‌گاه گنوم کرده
<RoozbehOnline> danialbehzadi: من اوبونتو نصب کردم بعد از مدتها دوباره :D
<salmaan> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ubuntu-spyware.html
<pouyana> salam be dostan :D, meetupe emrooz?
<salmaan> چی؟
<Guest74300> سلام شب خوش
<emzi> danialbehzadi: برای شروع جلسه اگر تیم مدیریت یک گزارش از برنامه های آینده شون بدهند خوبه! باب موضوع باز میشه
<danialbehzadi> خب پس من شروع می‌کنم، روزبه هم کمکم کنه RoozbehOnline
<mehran> منم موافقم که از برنامه های آینده بگن
<sorena> Zz
<RoozbehOnline> danialbehzadi: برو دارمت :)
<mohsen-rashidi> emzi: گمون نکنم کسی از مدیرا اینجا باشه
<danialbehzadi> ما چندتا مورد داریم که جزو اولویت‌هامون محسوب می‌شن
<tazekar> من الان رسیدم. سلام به همگی. کسی صدای منو داره؟
<tazekar> قضیه چیه؟
<prp-e> tazekar : صداتو داریم. مدیران دارن در مورد برنامه آینده صحبت میکنن
<salmaan> سلام. بشین دانیال داره سخنرانی میکنهخ
<danialbehzadi> هم در مورد جامعه‌ی کاربری، هم در مورد خود اوبونتو
<RoozbehOnline> tazekar: فعلا دانبال داره صحبت میکنه
<salmaan> دانیال کجا رفتی؟
<danialbehzadi> در مورد جامعه‌ی کاربری مخصوصاً برنامه‌هایی داریم که بدون کمک همه‌ی اعضا رسیدن بهش ممکن نیست و نیاز به یه میل و از اون مهم‌تر حرکت جمعی داره
<salmaan> خب
<danialbehzadi> از جمله‌ی اون‌ها اگه بخوام به صورت تیتروار اشاره کنم می‌شه به این‌ها اشاره کرد«
 * danialbehzadi قبلش من بابت تایپ کندم عذر خواهی می‌کنم، اون اتاق مهمون نشسته دارم هم‌طمان معاشرت هم می‌کنم :))
<ubunto1> hi
<danialbehzadi> قراره یه نظمی به جامعه‌ی  محلّی تیم بدیم (همون لوکو)
<ubunto1> kaci qtcreator kaar karde?
<nixoeen> Man ham moteassefane khoone nistam, az tooye resturan behetun peyvastam :)
<emzi> lol
<ubunto1> ?
<danialbehzadi> قراره یه دستی به سر ویکی بکشیم
<mohsen-rashidi> با عرض پوزش لوکو چیه؟
<prp-e> ubuntol : یک دقیقه صبر  کن
<ubunto1> baraye C++
<nixoeen> Barnameyi baraye emshab moshakhas shode?
<danialbehzadi> قراره بخش اخبار رو از نو طراحی کنیم
<salmaan> خوب
<narcislinux> سلام شب خوش
<prp-e> mohsen-rashidi : گروه لوکال اوبونتو میگن لوکو
<emzi> بخش اخبار؟ سیاره منظورتونه؟
<prp-e> narcislinux : سلام
<tazekar> به نظرم بهتره هیچی نگیم حین صحبت دانیال جان. اینطوری قاطی میشه
<danialbehzadi> قراره که پست‌های قدیمی رو از فروم اصلی ببریم به یه انجمن دیگه
<pouyana> ubunto1: man kar nakardam vali solet chie?
<salmaan> به چه انجمنی؟
<ubunto1> ye eroor mide moghe run
<danialbehzadi> قراره یه جامعه‌ی مجازی غیررسمی ایجاد کنیم برای مباحثی که نمی‌شه تو فروم مطرح کرد مثل فیلترشکن و اینا
<ubunto1> ke compile nemishe barnaame
<ubunto1> alaan kaci balad nist
<ubunto1> ?
<ubunto1> QT
<emzi> چه ساکت شد! الان بگم؟
<mehran> آره اگه یه فکری به حال پست‌های قدیمی بکنین خیلی خوبه
<ubunto1> maa visual kar kardim amaa QT na
<ubunto1> kaci nemidooonest ?????????????????????????????
<sorena> :|
<salmaan> عزیزم دانیال جان داره صحبت می‌کنه
<mohsen-rashidi> نمیشه فروم رو دوباره از اول ساخت؟
<arvinall> ubunto1 وایسا آقا دانیال صحبت کنن
<pouyana> ubunto1: spam nakon, qt baladam, che errori mide?
<tazekar> اینجا فکر نکنم محل مناسبی برای سوال پرسیدن باشه
<narcislinux> :)
<elham> ubunto1, الان موضوعی که تو کانال جریان داره چیز دیگست.در ضمن بد نیست سری به راهنمای پرس در IRC بزنید !
<tazekar> با عرض پوزش البته
<danialbehzadi> برای خود اوبونتو هم برنامه‌هایی که هست فعلاً خیلی ازش عقبیم
<ubunto1> ok
<narcislinux> اینجا محل سوال پرسیدنه بهتره جلسه رو توی جای دیگه ای گزاشت
<narcislinux> :)
<tazekar> مرسی
<danialbehzadi> مثلاً ترجمه و بومی‌سازی موضوع خیلی مهمیه که مدّت‌ها نادیده گرفته شده بود
<AzamKeimasi> narcislinux, like :D
<emzi> danialbehzadi: لطفا هم سرخطها رو توی یک ارسال طولانی بفرست! تا تو تایپ می‌کنی بچه ها هم اوبونتو1 رو توجیه می‌کنند
<Matrix1372> salam dostan
<elham> danialbehzadi, یه مشکلی هست در انتقال پست‌های قدیمی !چون پیوستگی موضوع توی فرو از بین میره
<narcislinux> میتونیم بریم به چنل افتاپیک
<prp-e> narcislinux : کدوم چنل؟
<Matrix1372> عاغا یک سوال در مورد توررنت دارم، بپرسم عایا؟
<tazekar> همگی هیسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس! دانیال داره صحبت میکنه
<Matrix1372> دانیال جان؟
<danialbehzadi> elham: این‌هایی که می‌گم فقط یه پیش‌نمایشه. این‌جا هستیم که در موردش بحث و صحبت کنیم
<elham> danialbehzadi, اوهوم
<Matrix1372> می‌گم من یه فایل دانلود دارم می‌کنم
<Matrix1372> با تورنت
<Matrix1372> حدود ۵۵۰ مگ دانلود شده
<Matrix1372> ولی نوشته ۳۶۰ مگ اشو دارم
<Matrix1372> قضیه چیه؟
<elham> danialbehzadi, بریم تو کانال #neshast-ubuntu ?
<emzi> 😱
<prp-e> به نظرم اینجا برای کتک کاری باشه ، neshast-ubuntu واسه جلسه رسمی :))
<danialbehzadi> روزبه کجا رفت؟ قرار بود هوای من رو داشته باشه :))
<arvinall> آقا یه سوال قبلا که جلسه میزاشین از این اتفاق ها می افتاد ؟؟ اون موقع چه میکردین ؟
<danialbehzadi> از narcislinux  خواهش می‌کنم اگه چیزی  به ذهنش می‌رسه بگه
<emzi> دانیال،‌بخش خبری رو توضیح بده!
<Guest971> bezarid in bande khoda harfesh ro bezane
<narcislinux> danialbehzadi: واسید من بخونم کامل ببینم جریان چی هست
<narcislinux> prp-e: دیگه همیجا ادامه میدیم :)
<salmaan> وقتی از دانیال پرسیده، کار زشتی هست بقیه جواب بدن. یه خورده این اتیکت‌ها رو رعایت کنین.
<prp-e> narcislinux : ok
<narcislinux> خوب
<elham> danialbehzadi, narcislinux و بقیه ! بیاید اون کانال .خیلی بهتره.نظم داره
<Rosha> من اینترنتن آن‌استیبله
<Rosha> قطع شدم
<elham> Rosha, بیا این کانال neshast-ubuntu
<danialbehzadi> خب آخه اون‌هایی که بعدش می‌ان می‌بینن این‌جا خبری نیست ضایعه که!
<narcislinux> چیزایی که دانیال گفتن درست و البته برای تاپیک های قدیمی هنوز تصمیمی گرفته نشده ولی چندین بار حرفش شده.
<elham> danialbehzadi, تیتر کانال رو عوض کن .اینجا حرف هی قطع و وصل میشه و آشفتس.پیگیری موضوع سخته
<fzerorubigd> قضیه چیه اونوقت
<danialbehzadi> خب پس بیاین این‌جا دیگه:
<danialbehzadi> #neshast-ubuntu
<MRB-IR> #neshast-ubuntu
<narcislinux> بخش اخبار که ایده ی اقای حسنپور بود و فکر میکنم قراره چیزی شبیه یه  میکرو بلاگ باشه  که خبر ها ی روز رو  کاربرا بتونن اونجا بزنن
<prp-e> fzerorubigd : گم شد یه دفه قضیه
<elham> narcislinux, سلام .لدفا بیا اونور .خیلی بهتر میشه جمع بندی کرد
<elham> narcislinux, #neshast-ubuntu
 * danialbehzadi دوستان منتقل بشن کانال
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.با تشکر
<Vahit> elham, چه فرقی دارن کانالا باهم؟
<elham> Vahit, اونجا موضوع خاصی دنبال میشه از بی نظمی راحت میشیم
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.با تشکر
<elham> nkh, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.با تشکر
<danialbehzadi> اگه نمی‌دونید چه‌طور با این دستور: /join #neshast-ubuntu
<emzi> فرقی ندارن. دوستان گیر دادن! بحث سر این قضیه کافیه. لطفا بریم اونجا
<mehran> کانال #neshast_ubuntu رو از دسترسی آسان ubuntu.ir/irc نمیشه بهش رسید مناسب کاربرای تازه نیست
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.دستور /join neshast-ubuntu . با تشکر
<HsebliS> #neshast-ubuntu
<elham> HsebliS, slash join neshast-ubuntu
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.دستور /join neshast-ubuntu . با تشکر
<MRB-IR> #neshast-ubuntu
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.دستور /join neshast-ubuntu . با تشکر
 * danialbehzadi دوستان همه برن کانال نشست و این‌جا پست در این خصوص ندن. الهام کاربران تازه‌وارد رو راهنمایی می‌کنه elham 
 * elham برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.دستور /join neshast-ubuntu . با تشکر
<danialbehzadi> elham: /join #neshast-ubuntu
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<elham> salmaan_, Rosha برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<salmaan_> چشم. ما رفتیم
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید
<narcislinux> elham: تاپیک انجمن زدم - لازم نیست دیگه بزنید  :)
<elham> narcislinux, :)
<autorUn> سلام
<autorUn> بچه ها نیستن؟
<elham> autorUn, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<elham> narcislinux, فکر کنم به تاپیک دقت نمی‌کنن :دی
<narcislinux> elham: :)) بشون بگید تاپیک را بخونن تا عادت کنند
<elham> narcislinux, :)))
<autorUn> معذرت میخوام
<autorUn> :D
<elham> centooos, تاپیک رو بخونید تا از محل برگذاری نشست اوبونتو مطلع شوید
<prp-e> narcislinux : لینک پلیز :|
<narcislinux> prp-e: چه لینکی ؟
<Matrix1372> لینک تاپیک
<prp-e> narcislinux : تاپیک
<elham> !
<elham> narcislinux, فکر کنم بهشون بگم راحتتره :))
<narcislinux> prp-e:  وارد چنل که میشید میاد  و میتونید /topic را بزنید تا دوباره نشون بده
<Matrix1372> بعله
<narcislinux> elham: نه خوب بهتره که با این چیزهای irc اشنا بشن بچه ها
<prp-e> narcislinux : :D
<Matrix1372> البته من تا حالا با irc کار نکردم :|
<elham> narcislinux, آخه خیلیا گویا امشب تازه واردن :دی
<narcislinux> :)
<elham> omidtavana, برای شرکت در نشست اوبونتو تاپیک کانال رو مطالعه کنید
<Vahit> - /exit
<elham> ubuntu2, برای شرکت در نشست اوبونتو تاپیک کانال رو مطالعه کنید
<salmaan_> kesi chizi nemige ya man ghat shodam?
<elham> salmaan_, اینجا کسی چیزی نمیگه و نشست اوبونتو توی یه کانال دیگست که توی تاپیک مشخص شده
<elham> amin7r, برای شرکت در نشست اوبونتو تاپیک انجمن رو بخون
<prp-e> elham : اینحا برای کتک کاری ه :))
<elham> تاپیک کانال *
<ubuntu1> puyana?
<elham> boozary, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<Yaser> join #neshast-ubuntu
<Yaser> من راهم رو گم کردم
<elham> برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<elham> isolated, Yaser s_faraday برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<Yaser> join #neshast-ubuntu
<isolated> elham: اومدم :دی
<elham> Yaser, اولش اسلش باید بذاری
<Yaser> دستتون درد نکنه
<elham> Yaser, /   join neshast-ubuntu
<Yaser> OK
<elham> adel1368, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<elham> MRB-IR1, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<Yaser> a
<Yaser> a
<s_faraday> سلام
<elham> JBonline, برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #neshast-ubuntu بروید.join #neshast-ubuntu /
<JBonline> برفتیم، همیشه دیر میرسم!
<s_faraday> این قراره بام تهران
<s_faraday> فردا 6:30 pm هست؟
<s_faraday> اینجا کسی نیس؟
<elham> s_faraday, اکثریت فعال در نشست اوبونتو هستن.تاپیک کانال رو بخون
<s_faraday> دیدم
<JBonline> برای نشست جوین کنید به #neshast-ubuntu
<s_faraday> آخه ی چیزی میخام بپرسم
<s_faraday> اونجا بگم میزنن الان
<nkh> s_faraday: ?
<s_faraday> :-D
<nkh> s_faraday: بفرمایین
<s_faraday> فردا قراره بام عصره؟
<nkh> s_faraday: WwhhAt !?
<nkh> :|
<s_faraday> در جریان نیستین پس
<isolated> nkh: manzooreshe luge :)))
 * nkh was away from comunity for a long time .... 
<nkh> isolated: lol
<nkh> isolated: به لاگ می‌گین بام؟
<nkh> isolated: مگه لاگتون سایت نداره ؟
<prp-e> nkh : نگفتیا
<s_faraday> نه!!
<s_faraday> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ir/2268/detail/
<s_faraday> به بام تهران میگیم بام
<isolated> nkh: نه مثل اینکه قرار دارن من که تهران نیستم
<nkh> isolated: me too :D
<nkh> s_faraday: ok tnx :)
<s_faraday> آخه کی به لاگ میگه بام
<s_faraday> :-D
<nkh> prp-e: گفتم که :| نبودی؟
<prp-e> نه آف شدم. مطلبت رو برام خصوصی بفرست
<nkh> prp-e: چیز خاصی نبود . سر این بود که عوض این که
<nkh> prp-e: اوکی
<unkhown> salaaam
<unkhown> kaci tahlile malware balade injaaaA?
<elham>          /  #neshast-ubuntu
<unkhown> تحلیل بد افزار
<unkhown> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<emzi> دانیال،‌ من تو آی-آر-سی ترسکل درباره تفاوت نسخه نهایی پرسیدم، اینم جواب:
<emzi> The kernel version is different (older) - The default is 3.2, with 3.5 being available as a backport. I'm not sure if the X version is different or not...
<unkhown> ؟
<unkhown> kaci j nemide?
<unkhown> ok
<elham>          /  #neshast-ubuntu
<danialbehzadi> narcislinux: تاپیک رو عوض کن پس
<narcislinux> باشه
<elham>              /       #ubuntu-congress
<nkh> unkhown: صبور باشید. اگه کسی که بلده سوالتون رو ببینه حتما جواب می‌ده :)
<unkhown>  engaarkaci balad nabood
<prp-e> ubuntu-congress
<unkhown> vaght nist
<nkh> unkhown: Then you can use Google:)
<nkh> unkhown: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<unkhown> :)
<unkhown> ok
<unkhown> soalam jozee mishod
<unkhown> age kaci balad boood
<unkhown> ok
<unkhown> سعی کنید صبور باشید.
<unkhown> tnx
<nkh> unkhown: آخه الان نشست هست یه جای دیگه بچه‌ها اون‌جا مشغولن . ولی بازم اگه کسی ببینه میگه.‏
<unkhown> neshast dar morede chie?
<nkh> unkhown: در مورد همین مسائل توی جامعه کاربری
<nkh> و این که داره به چه سمتی حرکت می‌کنه
<unkhown> ahaan
<nkh> از بی‌توجهی تازه کارهای فروم به قوانین و این که سرچ نکرده تاپیک می‌زنن و به بیراهه می‌برن تاپیک‌های موجود و اینا رو بگیر تا این که چرا قدیمی ها رغبتشون رو از دست می‌دن و نیستن و اینا ...
<unkhown> vali man emrooz az injaaa koli dar morede ubuntu yaad gereftam , kheili khoob boood
<nkh> unkhown:  چه جالب
<nkh> unkhown: حالا یه سوال مرتبط با بحث نشست خودمون
<unkhown> hanooz moshkele qtie man bartaraf nashod e
<unkhown> vali kolan kanale khoobie va web site khoobie
<unkhown> tnx
<nkh> unkhown: چیزایی که یادگرفتین، چقدرش چیزایی بود که می‌تونستین توی همین یه روز، با گشتن توی ویکی و تاپیک‌های فروم یاد بگیرین؟
<unkhown> injaaaa mosalaman kheili sari tar be javab residam
<nkh> unkhown: و چقدرش چیزایی بود که واقعا لازم بود محاوره‌ای انجام شه یا مثلا گشته بودین نبود و این جا کسی بوده که بلد بوده باشه ...‏
<unkhown> kheili kaaram jelo oftaad , ye nafar bood ke kheili khoob rahnamaaeeee mikard
<unkhown> age mikhasatam begardam
<nkh> unkhown: پس یعنی انگیزه‌تون همین سرعت بیشتر توی رسیدن به جواب بوده ، هوم؟
<unkhown> koli tool mikeshid
<unkhown> bale
<unkhown> va in ke ooon nafaram khooob balad boood
<unkhown> sari j midaaad
<nkh> unkhown: درست :)
<unkhown> man emroooz taaze ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<unkhown> vali baa in kanal
<unkhown> azash raaziam
<unkhown> nazaram aval in naboodaaaa dar morede linux
<unkhown> amaaa taghir kard
<unkhown> ok
<nkh> unkhown: اوهوم
<nkh> unkhown: خب حالا اگه کسی جواب نمی‌داد مثلا نظرتون عوض می‌شد؟ با فرض این که خب مثلا یکی دو روز طول می‌کشید تا بگردید و جواب‌هاتون رو پیدا کنید
<nkh> unkhown: البته نظر به این که با این کار ، دفعه بعدی که خواستین بگردین خب راحت تر جوابتون رو پیدا می‌کنین. یه جورایی آدم کم کم دستش تو سرچ قوی می‌شه
<unkhown> halaa ke in tori naboood .nemidoonam oono
<nkh> unkhown: همممم
<unkhown> bale vali baa win motafaavete
<unkhown> bayad commanda ro khoob bedooni
<nkh> unkhown: آره خب . یه مقاله توی ویکی بود فکر کنم که لینوکس ویندوز نیست ، ترجمه‌س . کلا مقاله باحالیه یه بار بگرد بخون . دیدش قشنگه
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl | برای شرکت در نشست رسمی اوبونتو به کانال #ubuntu-congress بروید
<unkhown> baashe
<unkhown> merci
<nkh> unkhown: YW
<Yaser> 1
<fzerorubigd> nkh: :)
<fzerorubigd> nkh: haji dargiri ha
<fzerorubigd> من برم :)‌
<ubuntu> n kh:
<Guest65744> moshkele qtimam hal shod
<Guest65744> kolan emroooz man koli az in kanaaaaal matlab yaad greftam
<Guest65744> tnx
<Guest65744> az hame
<Guest65744> kanaale aaaalie
<hs366> sup !
<hs366>  Neshaste Ubuntu dige chiiyeee...!!! ???? ^_^
<hs366> Inja moshkeli pish oomade ke Topic ro "IrcBehavior" Gozashtin ??
<nkh> hs366:  باید مشکل باشه حتما ؟ مگه راهنمای رفتار تو آی‌آرسی لازمه اینه که کسی مشکل داشته باشه رفتارش؟ :دی
<hs366> nkh,  na azizam nagoftam moshkeli dashte bashe
<hs366> soal kardam
<nkh> hs366: آهان ببخشید :دی
<nkh> شب خوش :)
<nafeldo> salam bar hame
<DeadMan> سلام، کسی اینجا میتونه راجع به یه مشکل در زمینه پرمیشن فایل ها روی سرور آپاچی به من کمک کنه ؟
<nafeldo> fekr konam kari nadashte bashe
<nafeldo> ba dastoore chmod fekr konam
<nafeldo> sudo chmod xxx /file
<nafeldo> sudo nemikhad albate
<nafeldo> kesi hast?
<nafeldo> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-01
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl |
<mehdi_jon> salam
<lxsameer> salm
<mehdi_jon> vagt bxeir
<mehdi_jon> darbareie nasbe appache to mohite ubunto mitoni komakam koni
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common
<intuxicated> !ping choxos
<intuxicated> choxos, bot inja ham ...
<intuxicated> :D
<choxos> intuxicated: چی می‌گی؟ :دی
<intuxicated> choxos, hichi velesh kon
<intuxicated> :D
<choxos> سلام
<intuxicated> علیک سلام
<intuxicated> :دی
<choxos> این گردهم‌آیی امروز کجاست و ساعت چنده؟
<choxos> intuxicated: کوفت :))
<lxsameer> choxos: saat 6.30 bam e tehran
<choxos> lxsameer: همون توچال دیگه؟
<lxsameer> choxos: nemidunam dude, man balad nistam unja ha ro
<choxos> lxsameer: می‌ری خودت؟
<lxsameer> choxos: are
<choxos> lxsameer: پس چه جوری می‌ری؟ تو هم با بروبکس؟
<lxsameer> choxos: ma az karaj ba bacheha mirim metroe tajrish bad danial az unja ye address dad ke unjuri mirim
<choxos> lxsameer: اوهوم. پس همون توچال‌ه دیگه. انتهای خیابون ولنجک
<lxsameer> choxos: are guya
<choxos> lxsameer: مرسی
<lxsameer> choxos: yeki nist be danial bege ja ghaht bud akhe
<choxos> lxsameer: جای خوبی‌ه. فقط یه کم دوره
<lxsameer> choxos: yekam ? kheyliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<choxos> lxsameer: بابا راضی باش که جنوب تهران نیست :دی
<lxsameer> choxos: dude az karaj koli rahe
<choxos> lxsameer: آره، درسته. ولی جای باصفایی‌ه انصافن
<lxsameer> are khob
<hs366> Hello ladies  ^_^
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-02
<didar11> با سلام خدمت دوستان
<didar11> یه سوالی داشتم
<didar11> آیا کسی پاسخگو هست؟
<lxsameer> shoma soaleto bepors harki bedune j mide
<didar11> یه برنامه ویرایشگر صدا می خواستم
<didar11> در لینوکس مینت
<lxsameer> didar11: ke che karai anjam bede
<didar11> برای فایل های با پسوند mp3 می خواستم
<lxsameer> didar111: wait
<lxsameer> didar111: aduocity
<leila> salam
<hamid_> salam be hamegi
<unkhown> salaam
<unkhown> man ye soali daashtam
<unkhown> pasvane
<unkhown> . tar maaale linuxe?
<unkhown> ????????
<unkhown> maale rare
<unkhown> ok
<ubuntu1> salam
<ubuntu1> kaci midoone file nasb dar ubuntu chie ?
<ubuntu1> windows .exe ast
<ubuntu1> injaa chie?
<ubuntu1> :?
<lxsameer> ubuntu1: vase linux prefix mohem nist
<ubuntu1> yani .exe am mishe baashe
<ubuntu1> ?
<lxsameer> nope
<nkh> دوستان یه سوالی !
<nkh> چرا وقتی من یه فایل دارم
<nkh> باینری فرض کن
<nkh> میام می‌شکنمش به چنتا فایل
<nkh> و بعد این فایلا رو باز سر هم می‌کنم
<nkh> هش‌ ام‌دی‌فایوش فرق می‌کنه؟!!
<nkh> مگه محتواشون یکی نیست ؟
<nkh> ام‌دی‌فایو رو چیز دیگه‌ای هم نگاه می‌کنه؟؟
<lxsameer> nkh: ehtemalan tu in ravandi ke dari characteri kam ya ziad mishe behesh
<prp-e> خب فایلی که سر هم میکنی یه فایل جدید شناسایی میشه اگر اشتباه نکنم
<nkh> lxsameer: تقریبا مطمئنم نمیشه ! ‏
<nkh> prp-e: خب آره ولی مگه چیزی جز دیتا توسط ام‌دی‌فایو بررسی میشه؟
<lxsameer> nkh: khob inke md5 esh taghir mikone yani content taghir karde
<nkh> lxsameer: prp-e: فایل رو با دی‌دی به چنتا بایت می‌شکونم با کَت دوباره سر هم می‌کنم ...‏
<nkh> lxsameer: پس یعنی این روش جدا و سرهم کردنم اشتباهه؟
<nkh> مثال می‌زنم :
<lxsameer> nkh: idei nazaram
<lxsameer> nkh: ama inke md5 taghir karde yani in hamun data nist
<nkh> lxsameer: اوهوم ... منم برای همین تعجب می‌کنم که چرا آخه
<nkh> مثلا :
<nkh> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=./random.img bs=1K count=10
<prp-e> nkh : خب ببین من الان یه فایل دارم که ساعت ده صبح ایجاد شده ، همون رو الان ایجاد میکنم
<nkh> این فایل اصلیم باشه که میخوام تیکه تیکه کنم
<prp-e> اونی که الان ایجاد کردم حتما باید تفاوتی داشته باشه
<nkh> dd if=./random.img of=p1 bs=1K count=2
<nkh> dd if=./random.img of=p2 bs=1K skip=2 count=5
<nkh> dd if=./random.img of=p3 bs=1K skip=7 count=1
<nkh> dd if=./random.img of=p4 bs=1K skip=8
<nkh> اینم تیکه هام
<nkh> حالا :
<nkh> cat p1 p2 p3 p4 > new.img
<lxsameer> nkh:  prp-e be nokteye khubi eshare kard
<nkh> lxsameer: با توجه به این ایده‌ای نداری؟
<nkh> lxsameer: prp-e: مگه اون جزو خصوصیات فایل حساب میشه؟
<lxsameer> nkh: are mishe, behtare emtehan koni
<prp-e> nkh : خب طبعا هر فایلی خصوصیاتی داره دیگه. اینم یکیش
<prp-e> در ضمن
<prp-e> با دستور
<prp-e> file new.img
<prp-e> میتونی پارامترهای مناسب یک فایل رو ببینی
<nkh> lxsameer: prp-e: دقیقا الان امتحان کردم ، عصری همین به ذهنم رسید دو تا فایل تکست نوشتم توش سلام هشش یکی شد، الان باز که این همه وقت رد شده نوشتم یکی دیگه ، هش گرفتم یکی شد
<nkh> prp-e: خب فایل نوع فایل رو میگه ، اینا همه‌ش دیتاس
<prp-e> چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه :|
<prp-e> میخوای سرچ کن ببین مورد مشابهی بوده یا نه.
<nkh> prp-e: اوه دمت گرم !!!
<prp-e> در ضمن یه نگاهی بنداز ببین فایل جدید درست کار میده یا نه
<nkh> prp-e: نه درست می‌گی !! با این فرض نکرده بودم تا حالا ، الان امتحان کردم ایمیج اولی رو دیتا تشخیص نمیده :|  تنکیو
<nkh> prp-e: مشکل این بود که به سیستم اونا دسترسی ندارم :دی
<nkh> prp-e: هرچند توی اون ایمیج دارم تست می‌کنم چون همه‌شون دیتان تفاوتی ایجادنمیشه، نمیتونم بفهمم کجا چی عوض می‌شه :|
<nkh> lxsameer: ممنون. واقعا گویا دیتا فرق داره، سیستم یه هدری سی‌آر‌سیی چیزی رو تغییر میده گویا
<nkh> prp-e: ممنون .‏ 
<lxsameer> nkh: :)
<nkh> lxsameer: prp-e: دوستان شرمنده ... :دی یه فایلا رو تغییر داده بودم یادم نبود :| یعنی من نکرده بودم، چک دیسک کرده بودم بعد ریپیر کرده بود مثلا خیر سرش :دی
 * nkh feels stupid
<prp-e> nkh : نو پرابلم :دی .
<prp-e> nkh : این نرم افزارها بعضی وقتا اسکل میشن :|
<nkh> prp-e: نه خو اسکلی از من بود، یادم رفته بود این چک‌دیسکش دیفالت ریپیر می‌کنه ... یه سری سرهای پارتیشن‌ها رو دست‌کاری کرده بود :)
<prp-e> :)
<help> salaaam
<help> age baraye ejraaaye synaptic
<Guest23798> behemoon
<Guest23798> sathe dastresi nade
<Guest23798> chi mishe
<Guest23798> ?
<Guest23798> synaptic
<prp-e> Guest23798 : دقیقا منظورت چی هست؟ یعنی منظورت اینه که دسترسی روت نداری؟
<Guest11979> salam
<Guest11979> synaptic
<Guest11979> dar synaptic applyam
<Guest11979> gheire faale
<Guest11979> sathe dastresi mikhaad?
<prp-e> سیناپتیک موقع باز شدن رمز خواست ازت؟
<unkhown> na
<unkhown> ?
<prp-e> مگه میشه ؟ ببین سودو دسترسی داره
<unkhown> dorost shod
<prp-e> یعنی الان زدی
<prp-e> sudo synaptic
<prp-e> ?
<unkhown> sudo apt-get update / sudo synaptic
<unkhown>  cd release yani chi?
<unkhown> cd release yani chi?
<unkhown> ?
<Hooshang> unkhown: جمله‌اش چیه؟
<unkhown>  cd release
<unkhown> ine
<unkhown> ok
<unkhown> hichi
<unkhown> ghablesh mkdir
<unkhown> daasht
<unkhown> oke
<unkhown> tnx
<s_faraday> سلام
<fzBot_> s_faraday: سلام
<s_faraday> fzBot_: برای
<s_faraday> ftp
<s_faraday> تو اوبونتو باید چه کنم؟
<fzBot_> s_faraday: vsftpd
<s_faraday> چجوری آدرس دامینمو بدم
<s_faraday> مثه وین نمیشه تو پنجره ها آدرس داد
<s_faraday> بدون نصب vsftpd نمیشه؟ fzBot_
<fzBot_> s_faraday: فقط می‌خوای وصل شی؟
<fzBot_> s_faraday: تو ناتلیوس مهار+م رو بزن و بنویس:
<fzBot_> ftp://felan.bisar/
<s_faraday> :)
<s_faraday> میخام ی فایل 25 مگی آپ کنم رو هاستم با ftpd
<s_faraday> توی ناتلیوس چی رو بزنم عاقا؟ fzBot_
<fzBot_> s_faraday: ctrl+L
<fzBot_> s_faraday: با همین می‌شه
<fzBot_> s_faraday: اون که اول گفتم برای ایجاد سروره
<s_faraday> fzBot_: بله
<s_faraday> fzBot_:  چرا ایرور میده
<s_faraday> unable to find
<s_faraday> tooye /root/ftp
<s_faraday> چرا توی روت میگرده
<fzBot_> ها؟ /root/ftp نداریم
<s_faraday> آره
<fzBot_> آدرس رو کامل می‌زنی؟ با فایرفاکس می‌تونی وصل شی بهش؟
<s_faraday> fzBot_: بله با فایر فاکس اوکیه
<s_faraday> توی ناتیلوس
<s_faraday> ctrl+l
<s_faraday> که میزنم
<s_faraday> ی چیزی مثه آدرس بار میاد اون بالا
<s_faraday> اونجا آدرس اف تی پی رو که میزنم
<s_faraday> انگار که توی home میخاد باز کنه
<s_faraday> بعد ایرور میده
<s_faraday> fzBot_:
<fzBot_> s_faraday: نمی‌دونم. اصولا باید کار بده
<fzBot_> ftp://
<fzBot_> رو می‌زنی اولش؟
<s_faraday> بله
<s_faraday> دقیقا همون آدرسی که تو ff میاد
<s_faraday> آخه یه چیزی هست
<s_faraday> الان ی اسکرین شات میدم
<s_faraday> fzBot_:  فایل اومد؟
<fzBot_> s_faraday: نه چیزی نیومد. یه جا آپ کن
<s_faraday> fzBot_:  http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/0uf705n7nytq1tiv5hgt.png
<s_faraday> اون بالا تو کادر
<s_faraday> سمت چپ میبینید
<danialbehzadi> s_faraday: مدیر پرونده‌ات چیه؟
<s_faraday> ناتیلوس
<s_faraday> danialbehzadi: اف تی پی میخام بکنم
<danialbehzadi> s_faraday: ناتیلوس چنده؟ چرا شبیه واسه ما نیست پس؟ :دی
<s_faraday> مال من ذغالیه شاید
<s_faraday> نمیدونم اوبونتو 12.10
<s_faraday> danialbehzadi:
<danialbehzadi> s_faraday: اگه خودت دست‌کاری نکردی، این که عکسش رو گذاشتی ناتیلوس نیست
<s_faraday> پس چیه
<s_faraday> اینجوری بازش کردم
<s_faraday> danialbehzadi:  sudo nautilus
<s_faraday> fzBot_: پس من چه کنم
<s_faraday> همیشه برام جالبه که
<s_faraday> وقتی سوالامو اینجا میپرسم
<s_faraday> به نتیجه نمیرسم
<s_faraday> بعد میرم کانال اصلی اوبونتو
<s_faraday> با همین انگلیسی نصفه نیمه میپرسم
<s_faraday> بعد انقد قشنگو کامل جواب میدن
<s_faraday> واقعا از ایرانی بودن خودم خجالت میکشم
<s_faraday> حتی برای پیش پا افتاده ترین سوالا مسخره نمیکنن
<s_faraday> مشکل من به کمک اجانب حل شد
<s_faraday> با gigolo
<s_faraday> شب خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-03
<vahid> salam
<vahid> hastin dustan?
<lxsameer> hastan hame
<vahid> fadat..mikham axmpp ru ubuntu 64 bit nasb konam nemishe
<vahid> chikar konam
<vahid> ?\
<ramin> touchpad man ro ubuntu kar nemikone ro win kar mikone benazareton az chiye?
<lxsameer> bebin in package nasb shode ? xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<ramin> touchpad man ro ubuntu kar nemikone ro win kar mikone benazareton az chiye?
<ramin> na nasb nist?
<ramin> chikar konam nasb bokkonam (lxsameer)
<lxsameer> ramin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<ramin> ino mg???/??????Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<lxsameer> ramin w8
<ramin> yani chiy?
<lxsameer> ramin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<lxsameer> ramin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ramin> nasb shod hala cjikar konam?
<lxsameer> ramin: ye reboot bezan
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> messengere khoob baraa ubuntu chi hast?
<ubuntu1> gtalk nasb mishe?
<ubuntu1> gtalko daaare? :|
<ubuntu1> ?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: pidigin gtalk ro support mikone ba xamp
<pouyana> !pidgin
<lubotu3> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ubuntu1> bale khode gtalko mikhastam
<ubuntu1> pidgino daram
<ubuntu1> :|
<pouyana> ubuntu1: set kon gtalk ro roosh
<ubuntu1> bale
<pouyana> ubuntu1: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<ubuntu1> didam
<ubuntu1> daare
<ubuntu1> khode gtalk e khaaali
<ubuntu1> o nadaare
<ubuntu1> yani narmafzaare gtalk
<pouyana> ubuntu1: nadarim, open source nist, mitooni ro gmail vali nasb koni
<ubuntu1> baraa ubuntu nadaarim na?
<ubuntu1> ahaaan
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> bad ye soale Dge
<ubuntu1> in fonte farsio ke nasb kardim
<ubuntu1> che joori begim ke
<pouyana> ubuntu1: https://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html
<ubuntu1> alt+shif
<pouyana> ubuntu1: in gtalk to browsere
<ubuntu1> farsi she
<ubuntu1> ?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: on bayad beri setting/keyboard setting
<pouyana> ubuntu1: baad desktop shortcuts
<ramin> touchpad man ro ubuntu kar nemikone ro win kar mikone benazareton az chiye???/?////
<pouyana> ramin: touchpadet chie?
<ramin> lap tpbam
<pouyana> ubuntu1: baad language change/Layout change bayad bashe, man ubunut almanie fargh dare. oon set mikoni ro alt+shift
<pouyana> ramin: ok, tp roshan khamoosh mishe?
<pouyana> ramin: yani dokmeye rooshan khamoosh dare?
<ramin> tp chiye?
<ramin> na nadare
<pouyana> ramin: tp (touchpad) :D
<ramin> na nadare
<pouyana> ramin: in run mishe bebin
<pouyana> ramin: to termina;
<pouyana> ramin: xinput list
<pouyana> ramin: outputesho copy kon inja
<ramin> mishe vazehtar bg man mobtadiyam ba kodom dastor copy konam?
<pouyana> ramin: to terminal
<pouyana> ramin:  xinput list
<pouyana> ramin: ro copy kon
<ramin> kardam
<ubuntu1> dar ghesmate syting ye kybord layout hast
<ubuntu1> ye
<ubuntu1> keybord
<pouyana> ubuntu1: keyboard
<ubuntu1> ok
<pouyana> ramin: khub natije
<ubuntu1> w8
<ubuntu1> halaa toye shotrcut
<ubuntu1> beram?
<ubuntu1> navigation ...
<pouyana> ubuntu1:bale
<ubuntu1> ?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: bayad keyboard layout ro pedia koni
<pouyana> ubuntu1: to oona ghablan asoon tar bood
<ubuntu1> nist injaaa ke
<pouyana> ubuntu1: na to shortcuta
<pouyana> ubuntu1: ye ja hast
<ubuntu1> :|
<ramin>  Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ USB Optical Wheel Mouse                 	id=10	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave 
<ubuntu1> khode kybord layout jodaaa hast
<ubuntu1> bad
<ubuntu1> masaln engilish persiano daare
<ubuntu1> halaaa
<ubuntu1> kojaa begim
<ubuntu1> alt
<ubuntu1> + shift
<ubuntu1> man nafahmidam
<pouyana> ubuntu1: agha fahmidam kojast
<pouyana> ubuntu1: boro to buttons, almate chandta dokmas, to setting
<pouyana> ubuntu1: sevomin gozine, baad pain option ro entekhab kon
<pouyana> ubuntu1: button to change layout ro entekhab kon
<pouyana> ubuntu1: baad set kon harchi mikhay
<ubuntu1> in buttone aval ke goftin kojaast?
<ubuntu1> :|
<pouyana> ubuntu1: to setting hamoon ja ke keyboard bood
<pouyana> ubuntu1: personal/Buttons
<ubuntu1> boro to buttons .... in kojaaaaaaaa mishe?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: agha keyboard az koja rafti?
<ubuntu1> system setting ...
<pouyana> ubuntu1: bale
<ubuntu1> keybord layouam az hamoon balaaa
<ubuntu1> khob
<ubuntu1> :|
<pouyana> ubuntu1: na
<pouyana> ubuntu1: baghale layout, alamate chandta dokmas
<ubuntu1> gij shodam
<pouyana> ubuntu1: ro oon click kon
<ubuntu1> in kybordi ke baaz mishe
<ubuntu1> ro
<ubuntu1> ?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: bale
<pouyana> ubuntu1: chandta gozine dari
<pouyana> ubuntu1: language,format,...
<ubuntu1> valaa maaa ke inaa ro nadarim
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> w8
<pouyana> ubuntu1: che gozinehaye dari, to layout
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> ok shod tnx
<pouyana> ubuntu1: peida kardi :D
<ubuntu1> :D
<ubuntu1> aaare
<ubuntu1> system sitt....
<ubuntu1> personal
<ubuntu1> keybord layout
<ubuntu1> badesh
<ubuntu1> persian
<ubuntu1> bad
<ubuntu1> option
<pouyana> option
<ubuntu1> :D
<ubuntu1> change
<ubuntu1> ...
<pouyana> ok
<ubuntu1> badam alto shift
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> mamnoooon
<pouyana> ubuntu1: khahesh
<ubuntu1> halaa in shetaab lasho mishe oonjaa dasht?
<ubuntu1> dic..
<ubuntu1> dictionery chi khoobe?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: stardict
<pouyana> !stardict
<prp-e> !stardic
<pouyana> prp-e: na http://www.stardict.org/
<pouyana> ine
<prp-e> !stfu | pouyana
<lubotu3> pouyana: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pouyana> dorost bood to repo ubuntu nist
<pouyana> prp-e: harfe dahaneto befahm
<prp-e> !stfu | pouyana
<lubotu3> pouyana: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ubuntu1> chi aakhar khoob boood? :?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: stardict daram migam
<pouyana> ubuntu1: http://goldendict.org/ inam bad nist
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> bad dastooresho chi bezanam baraa dl baa sodu apt-get install ?
<pouyana> ubuntu1: sudo apt-get install goldendict
<ubuntu1> ok tnx pouyana
<pouyana> ubuntu1: kh
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-24
<Naserzare> salam
<Naserzare> az dostan kasi hast !?
<Naserzare> ???
<Naserzare> ba tashakor :D
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-26
<Rasool> سلام. کسی وقتش آزاده تا من چندتا سوال ازش بپرسم؟
<Rasool> من با دستور apt-get توی اوبونتو مشکل دارم
<Rasool> همش ارور میده
<Rasool> من روی سیستمم که قدیمیه اوبونتو نصب کردم. ولی خب سنگینه. اینم مشخصات سیستم
<Rasool> Ram: 1.5 GB
<Rasool> CPU: 1.8 Ghz AMD 64Bit
<Rasool> VGA: 256 MB
<Rasool>  می خواستم ببینم اگه من کارت گرافیم رو آپدیت کنم بازم روی این سیستم اوبونتو سنگینه؟؟؟
<Rasool> اگه سنگینه کلا بیخیالش بشم
<esak> سلام طراح وب داریم اینجا؟
<Kamran> salam
<Kamran> salam be hame
<Kamran> inja kasi linux kare herfehi hast
<Kamran> soale fani dashtam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-27
<kasra> salam
<kasra> کسی هست مقداری مرا راهنمایی کنه
<kasra> من تازه میخوام با ابونتو کار کنم تونستم نصبش کنم
<kasra> اما دنباله یه کتاب میگردم که این سیستم رو بهم آموزش بده
<kasra> منبعی هست که به من کمک کنه
<ubuntu1> salam keci midoone cheraa PS6 az systeme man paak nemishe?
<ubuntu1> ????????????????????????????????
<ubuntu1> pa hich ki j nemide?
<ubuntu1> ajab
<ubuntu1> :|
<Rasool> سلام. سرعت نت من توی اوبونتو خیلی خیلی کمه. امروز با اسپیدتست چک کردم پهنای باندم 1.5 مگ بود. ولی سرعت دانلود به جای اینکه 130 کیلو باشه 20 کیلو هست
<Rasool> الان هم دارم از طریق apt-fast نرم افزار نصب می کنم ولی بازم سرعت دانلود روی 10-20 هست
<Rasool> Ipv6 رو غیر فعال کردم ولی درست نشد
<Rasool> دستوراتی هم که توی چندتا فایل اضافه می کنن هم انجام دادم ولی بازم فرقی نکرد
<Rasool> میشه اشکال از سرور باشه؟؟؟
<JAVACODER> philipballew: hey phil , hello , are you fine ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, I am good. How are you friend?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, What is the easiest way to find lxamer online?
<JAVACODER> philipballew: i'm max fine , do you have important job to lx ?
<philipballew> JAVACODER, no,just wanted to talk to him more often.
<JAVACODER> philipballew: if you have important job , you can to contanct with yottanami (b3hnam) , he is lx near friend
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: salam mohandes , porti ke az leaseweb ro server migiri dedicated hast ya shared ? portasho aksaran mahdod kardeh 1Gbps ke kheili gerun mideh 100Mbps hash baz behtareh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, manzooret az port e dedicated chie?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: porteh internet , (porteh ethernet dakhelie khudeh leaseweb ro nemigam)
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: uplink downlink internet
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Khob in link ha hame shared hastan
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: chand be chandeh sharesh fek mikoni ? keyfiat daran ?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: vaghean hich ja leaseweb nashudeh ta inja ke tahghigh kardam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, bastegi dare Premium begiri ya Volume
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: premium kheili kheili gerun mideh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Rooye Premium ha estefade kamtar az pahnaye bandie ke era'e mikonan.
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: khudet aksaran shared use mikoni ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Baz manzooret ro az Shared motevajjeh nemisham. Ina ye line ke migiran ke mostaghim be ye nafar nemidanesh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, yani hich jayi inkar ro nemikone
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: hatta premium bashi ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Man hameye Server ham roo network e Premium e
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, are!
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: namardie ke bish az 1000 euro pool bishtar bedi vaseh premium baad bazam dedicated nabashe
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Hich jayi behet dedicated nemide!
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: az in port 100mbps hash use kardi tahala ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, gheyr az inke mahi 20-30,000$ pool bedi
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, bad Dedicated khoob nist! Chon redundant nemitune bashe
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: internet 1gbps to europe inghad geruneh !?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Line e dedicated ke 1gbps nist :)
<JAVACODER> cheghadeh ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, inayi ke Leaseweb dare fekr konam har kodoom ye 50Gbps bashe
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: har ip ro ham 2.5 euro hesab mikoneh , shayad gerun tarin gheymatee hast ke tahala didam
<JAVACODER> wow
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, dar har soorat line e dedicated bedard nemikhore, chon age ghat beshe ya roosh DDOS bashe dige internet nadari
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, baraye hamin hameye Datacenter ha chand ta line e Dedicated migiran, bad Routing ro khodeshun anjam midan
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: 100%
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, injoori age ye line ghat beshe ya feshar ziad beshe, miofti roo line haye dige
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: khudet test sorateh uplink o downlinkasho gerefti tahala ?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: areh in strategy khubie
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, http://drpeering.net/white-papers/Internet-Transit-Pricing-Historical-And-Projected.php
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Tebghe in, ye peering e 1Gbps hazinash mahiane taghriban 1000$ e
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Are, sora'at ha kheyli khoobe
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ya khuda che khabareh
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: torrent ham bahashun download ya seed mikoni ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob gheymatesh hamine! Har jayi dare mige behet line e dedicated mide va kamtar az 500$ faghat baraye Network migire, doroogh mige :)
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: fek konam vaseh leaseweb torrent moshkeli nabashe
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, na, torrent rooshoon nagereftam
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: hmm areh khub ba in gheymataee ke mibinma line geruneh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Abuse Report e mohkam dashte bashan, server ro suspend mikonan!
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, MEGAUpload server hash daste Leaseweb bud
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ke hamaro suspend karde bud
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ekhtar nemidan aval ? ya jarimeh koneh ? yehooo suspend mikoneh ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Chera, haminjoori ke suspend nemikone
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Vali mage ghaziyeye Megaupload ro nemiduni?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: chera kim.com :D
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: to mega.co.nz ham dar moredesh 1 white paper dadeh o tozih dadeh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, http://blog.leaseweb.com/2013/06/26/leaseweb-second-statement-on-former-client-megaupload/
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: vali damesh garm ghashang khudeshu bast , az in megaupload inghadi dar uvurd ke be hameh chiz resid
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: man ageh 1 app dashteh basham ke ditributed naneveshteh basham va bekham baad 1 modat ke feshar ziad shud server ezafeh konam , rahesh chie ke server ha baham be sorateh yekparcheh kar konan ? clustering ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Clustering ke solution nist. Be yek seri computer ke beham vasl bashan va baham kar konan migan clustering
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, bastegi be barnamat dare
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: farz kon 1 file sharingeh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ravesh haye mokhtalefi hast
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, yekish ine ke az file system hayi estefade koni ke baraye system haye redundant hastesh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ye logical volume khahi dasht ke shayad rooye 50 ta server bashe
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, vali khob rahe dorostesh ine ke barnamato taghir bedi
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: kheili sakhteh bar ro taghsim konam bayad bebinam ro kodom server feshareh cpu , ram , IO kamtareh bar haye jadid ro be un samt bebaram
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Ina hame algorithm haye khaas e khodesho dare
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, masalan yek raahesh ine ke avvalesh random pakhsh mikoni, bad bar asase feshari ke roo server ha hast yavash yavash jahaye ettela'at ro taghyir midi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-28
<Ali__> سلام
<Ali__> اینجا کسی به مدیریت آپاچی و سرور آشنا هست ؟
<fariba> salam.vaghti linux mikhad bala biad error mide chi kar baiad bekonam?
<esak> inja ki tarahi web kar karde?
<Faraj> hi
<Faraj> god bye
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-01
<JAVACODER> to github 1 soal dar moredeh 1 codi mikhastam az developeresh beporsam nemidunam pull bezanam ya issue baz konam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-02
<Amir_Tork> Slam
<Amir_Tork> SLm
<Online_> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-23
<dark-sun> !linux
<lubotu3> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<MortezaE|Away> Boot iso images for installing, directly from Hard (via grub): http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/665/installing-grub-2-on-a-usb-flash-drive
<MortezaE|Away> direct answer link: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/1041
<alireza_> salam
<alireza_> kesi hast ?
<MortezaE> na
<MortezaE> his! khaban
<MortezaE> Azitrex, پاشو مشتری اومده
<alireza_> agha morteza khoobi
<alireza_> agha man ye moshkeli bar khordam
<alireza_> kesi ye filtershekane khoob soragh nadare vas ubuntu ?
<alireza_> moshtari ? :D
<MortezaE> mammnun :)
<MortezaE> Tor
<MortezaE> +
<MortezaE> FoxyProxy (Browser Extension)
<MortezaE> آموزش تور توی ویکی هست
<alireza_> vas shabake mikham
<alireza_> mikham android-studio nasb konam
<alireza_> tahrimim , nemishe
<MortezaE> tor javab nemide?
<alireza_> javab mide tor ?
<MortezaE> linke in siti ke migi bede bebinam
<MortezaE> yani linke hamoon fili ke migi tahrime
<alireza_> na , dadash , kolan az google tahrimim , va android studio ham male google
<MortezaE> mamoolan tor ba google moshkel nadare
<MortezaE> masalan google code
<alireza_>  Bootstrapped 59%: Loading relay descriptors
<MortezaE> البته گوگل سرچ، گاهی کپتچا می‌خواد
<alireza_> bez binam j mide ya na
<alireza_> omidvarim
<MortezaE> اینا که نوشتی چیه
<MortezaE> اها
<alireza_> chand vaghte ubuntu bazi agha morteza ?
<MortezaE> why
<MortezaE> so much :p
<alireza_> hamijoori
<alireza_> hehe
<alireza_> agha kesi inja hipchat nadare ?
<MortezaE> گفتم که... خوابن
<MortezaE> گفتم که... خوابن خوابن
<MortezaE> ۳۰۹ ساله!
<alireza_> rastaki khaban ya shookhi mikoni ?
<alireza_> morgh alan nemikhabeke
<MortezaE> :))
<alireza_> https://www.hipchat.com/invite/287221/e9e47301e89f2e459b663ce8ad55bddchttps://www.hipchat.com/invite/287221/e9e47301e89f2e459b663ce8ad55bddc
<MortezaE> این چیه؟ من رو دعوت کردی؟
<alireza_> are , hipchat heyli applicationekhafaniye vase chat
<alireza_> rahat tar az irc hastesh
<alireza_> taze peydash kardam
<alireza_> vas ubuntu va mac o windows
<MortezaE> خوبه بعدا تستش می‌کنم ممنون :)
<alireza_> khahesh
<alireza_> in tor halamo gerefte ...
<alireza_> cheshe ..
<alireza_> hang karde roo 77%
<MortezaE> دانلود متوقف شده؟
<MortezaE> ای بابا
<alireza_> melat miyan banke tejarat hack mikonan oonvaght yeki nemiyad in systeme filtering irano hack kone ....
<MortezaE> vaghean :(
<Azitrex> alireza_, chera eclipse estefadeh nemikoni ?
<alireza_> estefade mikonam , ama vase python project ham
<alireza_> ya nahayatan php
<MortezaE> در اون سطحی که کار می‌کنم، همین جی ادیت هم از سرم زیاده LOL
<MortezaE> Azitrex,
<alireza_> vase android mohite android studio kheyli behtare
<MortezaE> آها فک کردم با منی
<Azitrex> alireza_, kasani ke android kar hastan eclipse ro be android studio tarjih midan vali khub ageh mikhay studio use koni bayad hamisheh ye ghand shekan kenaret basheh
<alireza_> migama , ye sar be in site bezanin binam az idash khoshetoon miyad :
<alireza_> unipy.ir
<Azitrex> technical nis !
<Azitrex> bejaye ax az pattern ya css use mikardi
<MortezaE> alireza_, جالبه
<Azitrex> vaseh slide show ham miai address ro forward mikoni ham jaleb nis hey mikhay hit begiri ?!
<MortezaE> ایده خیلی خوبیه. واسه خودتونه؟
<alireza_> hehehe
<alireza_> dar in had ?
<alireza_> pashimoonemoon nakon
<alireza_> man faghat chon mohite graphici dare va rahat mifahmi che ghalati kardi mikham dl konam
<alireza_> age injooriye bikhiyalesh
<alireza_> are morteza jan , albate hichi nist , bakhshe asli site ine : main.unipy.ir
<MortezaE> let me see...
<alireza_> age injooriye hamoon eclipse khodemoon behtare
<alireza_> bikhiyalesh pas
<alireza_> hamin kari ke migi mikonam
<MortezaE> alireza_, it will be Paid?
<MortezaE> دارم عضو میشم :)
<alireza_> manzooret ine ke gharare pooli bashe ?
<alireza_> didam
<alireza_> taeedet kardam
<alireza_> chize khasi toosh nist alan
<alireza_> felan ba bacheha darim roo course ha kar mikonim
<alireza_> dargire tarjome matlab va chidemanim
<alireza_> az beginner ta pro
<MortezaE> ایول آموزش آنلاین خیلی خوبه
<alireza_> kare sakhtiye
<MortezaE> تهیه محتوا؟
<alireza_> chon avalin gharare avalin marjae farsi python bashe
<alireza_> omidvaram begire
<alireza_> are
<alireza_> tahiyeye mohtavaye tanha nist akhe
<alireza_> inke che mohtavayi vase che dore ie bashe baresi lazem dare
<MortezaE> هومممم.. معلومه دارین کار اساسی میکنین
<alireza_> albate khoobish ine ke avalesh sakhte
<alireza_> baedesh mataleb gostarde mishe , aeza age ziyad beshan faaliyat mikonan , forum azad dare
<alireza_> dige ma nistim ke be mataleb ezafe mikonim
<Azitrex> alireza_, tu in hameh jenab mohandesatun shoma az hameh ziba tari :D http://unipy.ir/#0
<alireza_> are ,ama rastesho bekhay felan dast tanham
<alireza_> too fekre inam team khoobi dorost konam
<MortezaE> آره جامعه نرم افزار آزاد و... :)
<alireza_> hahaha
<alireza_> alakiye kako
<alireza_> esma ham alakiye
<alireza_>  :D
<alireza_> ye html ui dozdiye in bala ro saresh darovordam :D
<alireza_> hame ina taghir mikone :D
<Azitrex> alireza_, linkeh templateshu midi behem ?
<MortezaE> me2 :)
<Azitrex> alireza_, shirazi ?
<alireza_> yadam nemiyad koja dl kardam vala
<alireza_> bekhay roo hardam hast
<alireza_> farda khabaram kon behet bedam
<MortezaE> Azitrex, من شنیدم شیرازیا خیلی فعال نیستن ;)
<alireza_> alan dadam bacheha lecturehaye ostad tohidi ro berizan vasam :d
<alireza_> na azizam ,man bache bushehram
<MortezaE> نگفتم؟ هه هه
<alireza_> gharar bud danehsgah shiraz bashim ke moteasefane oftadim posht konkoor :D
<Azitrex> alireza_, oh jalebeh bushehr python developer dareh
<Azitrex> movafagh bashid ishala
<alireza_> moteshakeram
<alireza_> buhsher tanha jayiye ke az c# bizaran :D
<Azitrex> alireza_, hala babateh template farda cheturi peydat konam ?
<alireza_> python eshghe
<Azitrex> :D
<Azitrex> RoR
<Azitrex> RoR kar nakardin ?
<alireza_> az nazare man hichi mese python nemishe
<alireza_> haminja nisti mage ?
<alireza_> age nisti biya too in groupe ozv sho :
<alireza_> https://www.hipchat.com/invite/287221/e9e47301e89f2e459b663ce8ad55bddc
<Azitrex> chera ama shoma ro jadid daram mibinam
<MortezaE> alireza_, alan man automatic ozv shodam?
<alireza_> are morteza jan
<MortezaE> jalebe
<alireza_> client ro nasb kon ro ubuntut bashe
<MortezaE> are hatman
<Azitrex> RoR kar nakardin ?
<alireza_> man taze ubuntu nasb kardam roo systemam akhe
<alireza_> ghablan ubuntu bood baed windows nasb kardam
<alireza_> baz kofri shodam dobare ubuntu nasb karadam
<alireza_> man na tahala\
<alireza_> esmesham hata nashnidam
<alireza_> vase systeme ya web ?
<Azitrex> Roby on Rails
<MortezaE> alireza_, Ruby on Rails ro mige
<Azitrex> ye FW ruby hast vaseh web
<alireza_> avalin bare esmesho mishnavam
<MortezaE> Azitrex, az django ghavitare?
<Azitrex> hala ageh ruby kar koni py ro faramoosh mikoni ;)
<Azitrex> baleh :)
<Azitrex> albateh manzoret az ghavi chi basheh
<alireza_> man vase web ghabl az python chizi joz php kar nakardam
<alireza_> django ke hamoon pythone :D
<MortezaE> Azitrex, cakePhp ro bar asase ror sakhtan
<Azitrex> jango FW pythoni hast khudeh python nis
<MortezaE> khob ror ham fw ruby hast dige!
<MortezaE> aha
<Azitrex> manam goftam ke FW hast
<MortezaE> ok
<alireza_> jalebe , miram donbalesh baede konkoor
<Azitrex> ye ruz vaght bezari koli yad migiri kheili sari o sadast va kheili sari ham misheh develop kard , shayad ye app webi ke 2 mah tool bekesheh ba RoR 2 hafteh bishtar nasheh
<alireza_> mishe bash faz gereft ? :D
<alireza_> man python ro entehab kardam chon kamel bood va sade va khoshmaze
<Azitrex> python ye maghdar kharab kard va community alan dava daran baham
<alireza_> cheshemoon ke saleme , ye negah be inam mindazim
<Azitrex> kheili dg taraf dareh python nistan tu donya
<Azitrex> dareh kamrang tar misheh
<alireza_> vali nemishe ino nadide gereft ke az kameltarin hast
<MortezaE> ajab
<alireza_> injoori kam nemishe ghezavat kard
<alireza_> c# ro bebin ?!
<alireza_> akhe chi dare
<alireza_> asan be che dard mikhore
<Azitrex> hmm hanuz man chizeh kamel nadidam , hala shoma manzoret az kamel chi basheh mohemeh
<Azitrex> programming platform ke dg microsofti nemisheh :D be chizaye bozorg fek kon :D
<alireza_> ama too iran barname nevisi yaeni C#
<alireza_> manzooram ine ke ham vase system mishe nevesht ham vase web ham vase chizaye dige
<MortezaE> alireza_, in CMS hast ya khodetoon app ro neveshtin?
<Azitrex> bezar har kasi ke C# dus dareh kareh khudeshu bokoneh , har kasi lazem nis lezzat bebareh
<MortezaE> main.unipy
<alireza_> vali kamel be insoorat ke haaaaaaaaame kar beshe bahash kard na
<alireza_> vaghean ya seri kararo hanooz man ba assembli mikonam
<alireza_> migam dige
<alireza_> cms kako , bazi module ha ro khodam neveshtam
<MortezaE> aha
<alireza_> felan faghat dar hade ye idea roo be ejras
<Azitrex> har zaban ye abzareh kareh bayad did motenaseb ba kari ke dari behtarin abzar chie va cheturi misheh azash estefadeh kard , hameye zaban ha khuban va be jash bayad estefadeh kard
<alireza_> vaghti didam fayede dare
<alireza_> khodam mishinam az aval minevisam
<alireza_> daghighan
<alireza_> az nazare man adam bayad hameye zaban ha ro balad bashe
<alireza_> chon in zaban nist ke erzat mikone
<alireza_> hala baeziya 4ta code bishtar daran , 4 ta amalgara bishtar daran lazemet mishan
<alireza_> vali mohem ine bashoon chetori hal koni
<alireza_> farghi nemikone az chi khoshet biyad , vali hamasho balad bashi khoobe
<Azitrex> field karit moshakhas basheh abzar haye karit ham maloomeh chia hastan ke bayad yad begirishun masalan kasi vaseh web assembly nemizaneh va vaseh kareh systemi C# use nemikoneh
<Azitrex> yup
<Azitrex> RoR ro ye negah bokon jazabeh , ruby gem ro ham bebin ke cheghad kameleh va chia dareh
<MortezaE> Azitrex, RoR baraye webe? baraye OS ham chizi hast?
<alireza_> hatman
<alireza_> razi khodetoono moarefi nemikonin ?
<Azitrex> MortezaE, yup
<MortezaE> man ke shohrate khassi nadaram :D ostad Azitrex ?
<alireza_> python vase os ham j mide
<alireza_> ama to in zamine zaife yekhoorde
<alireza_> yechi behtar bayad gir biyari
<alireza_> donbal shohratet nistam kako , khodet chand chandi ? :D bache kojayi , chand salete ?
<alireza_> rasi hipochat ro install konin ye group dashte bashim lazem mishe
<MortezaE> man bishtar c++ va php kar kardam alireza_ north khorasan 28
<alireza_> harchi gheyr az C# kar karde bashi ghaboolet daram :D
<alireza_> manam Alireza , bushehr , 19
 * MortezaE hates uncle bill's shitty products
<MortezaE> kheili khoshhal shodam mohandesh joon :)
<alireza_> bacheha lazemetoon daram , haminja hastin dige hamishe ?
<alireza_> gometoon nakonam ?
<MortezaE> man hastam :) ozv ham shodam mail dadam
<MortezaE> Azitrex, ham patogheshe inja
<Azitrex> hehe :D
<Azitrex> areh hastim
<Azitrex> alireza_, ye client khub nasb kon
<alireza_> kho khoda ro shokr
<alireza_> hehehe , kho khoobe
<alireza_> in hipchat kheyli khoobe
<Azitrex> irc fek konam light tar basheh
<alireza_> nasb kon mifahmi chi migam
<alireza_> agha morteza did pasandid
<Azitrex> morteza hameh chi dus dareh
<Azitrex> :D
<alireza_> are , hast
<alireza_> ama chizi mikhaym send konim nemishe
<alireza_> oon ham soratesh balas
<alireza_> ham eyne irc sadast
<MortezaE> Azitrex, are mohete khoobie baraye in kara
<alireza_> ham viceo voico file sharing dare
<MortezaE> alireza_, DCC ham hast albate
<MortezaE> albate Privacy ro kam mikone
<Azitrex> MortezaE, ru freenode kar nemikoneh
<MortezaE> chon peer to peer hast
<MortezaE> nemidoonestam!
<alireza_> oono nadidam dige
<alireza_> migam bache ha ye soali
<alireza_> agha man ye hosting khoob mikham
<Azitrex> alireza_, shayad farda ye testesh kardam
<alireza_> in hosti ke unipy ro roosh gozashtam bad nist
<MortezaE> Azitrex, ba file proxy chi?
<Azitrex> alireza_, chio mikhay host koni ?
<MortezaE> VPS?
<alireza_> ama 300 mb hastesh
<alireza_> kame
<alireza_> az mihanwebhost gereftam
<Azitrex> alireza_, chio mikhay host koni ?
<alireza_> mikham enteghalesh bedam ye server behtar ba hajme bishtar
<alireza_> jayi soragh darin
<MortezaE> alireza_, http://securehost.ir ro nesbatan mishnasam
<MortezaE> vps ya host?
<Azitrex> alireza_, pythonie ?
<alireza_> baed in shon host ekhtesasi nist , hichish daste man nist , ye php.ini nadare .......
<MortezaE> aha hoste pythone?
<MortezaE> aha php :D
<MortezaE> alireza_, نظرت در مورد هاستینگ ابری پارس پک چیه؟
<Azitrex> alireza_, belakhareh chie ?!
<MortezaE> هاست پی اچ پیه آزی جان
<alireza_> na baba , ye system linux meli roosh nasb kardan adam oogh mizane
<alireza_> man chon arzoon bood gereftam
<alireza_> ye bar service gereftam
<MortezaE> لینوکس ملی ؟ یا کلود لینوکس؟!
<alireza_> php jon
<MortezaE> پارس پک کلود لینوکسه
<alireza_> beza chek konam :D
<alireza_> ye deghe :D
<MortezaE> هاست یا وی پی اس خواستی بگو از سکیور هاست شاید ارزون تر بگیرم
<alireza_> linux iran
<MortezaE> تازه شما داری کار اپن سورس هم میکنی تخفیف بیشتر باید بده احتمالا
<Azitrex> alireza_, openshift free and highspeed ;)
<alireza_> hatman bet migam
<alireza_> mamnoon
<MortezaE> گفتی لینوکس ملی ذهنم رفت سمت شریف و فلان :) آره سرورش تو ایرانه. اروپا هم داره البته، که ترافیکش ارزون تره
<alireza_> age begam chejoori drupal roo in host nasb kardam shakh dar miyarin
<alireza_> joozam daroomad
<MortezaE> estelahe mahalli bood?
<alireza_> jonam*
<MortezaE> aha
<alireza_> hehehe
<Azitrex> OpenShift ro didi ?
<alireza_> azitrex bache kojayi ?
<Azitrex> irc
<alireza_> navala , man age credit card dashtam asan az iran nemikhardiam ke
<alireza_> yaeni che ?
<alireza_> aha
<alireza_> secrete ?
<alireza_> eva khoda margam bede
<Azitrex> :)
<alireza_> bashe :d
<Azitrex> openshift free hast hichi nemikhad faghat email
<alireza_> server ekhtesasi mide ?
<alireza_> ya azoon service behdashtiya ke 300 400 ta michepoonan too yeki ?
<Azitrex> host mikhay ya server ?!
<alireza_> host
<alireza_> baba hoooooooooooooost
<Azitrex> pas chera migi server !!?
<alireza_> host ekhtesasiiiiiiii
<MortezaE> نشد
<MortezaE> یا هاست، یا سرور اختصاصی
<alireza_> hostam ye noe servere joone delam
<MortezaE> البته احتمالا منظورت سرور مجازیه، نه اختصاصی
<alireza_> beza az aval begam chi mikham
<Azitrex> jalabeh jenab mohandes man ta hamin alanam nemiduenstam
<Azitrex> kharab kardi :D
<alireza_> bebinid azizane del
<Azitrex> openshift ro negah kon siteshu hamin kareto rah mindazeh
<alireza_> ma ye server darim , oonvaght yeki miyad cloudesh mikone ,yeki vps ,yeki host
<alireza_> alan fahmidin chi shod ?
<alireza_> velesh kon asan ghalat kardam :d
<MortezaE> be har hal be zaram ye server majazi mikhain. vps
<MortezaE> :D
<alireza_> man ye host ekhtesasi mikham
<MortezaE> naaa!
<alireza_> host ekhtesasi in emkano be man mide ke be apache , va setting haye php.ini , va ... dast resi dashte basham
<MortezaE> pasvand ekhtesasi alan baraye chie?
<MortezaE> oon mishe server.
<alireza_> shoma esmesho bezar server
<MortezaE> ke majazish ham kareto rah mindaze
<alireza_> ghabool
<alireza_> man server mikham
<alireza_> khoobe ?
<alireza_> :D
<MortezaE> harfet doroste, vali man faghat estelahe rayejesh ro goftam
<Azitrex> webhostingtalk.ir/f15
<MortezaE> man khodam ta char sale pish farghesho nemidunestam
<alireza_> akhe midoonin ina chetoriye ?
<MortezaE> alireza_, vps begiri, mituni roosh Py va Ruby ham run koni
<alireza_> midoonam kako
 * MortezaE get ashamed
<alireza_> vali felan drupal faghat php niyaz dare
<MortezaE> doroste
<alireza_> age didam gereft scripti ke khodam mikham tarahi konam vps lazemam mishe
<alireza_> ina ro velesh , yeki az bachehaye barghi ye idea jalebi dade
<Azitrex> dar che moredi ?
<alireza_> darmoredesh harf nazanam behtare
<alireza_> vali in barghiya ham gah gahi shero veraye bahali migan :d
<alireza_> ye projeie ke ziyad ma toosh dakhil nisim vali be karehsoon miyaym
<alireza_> harki goft farghe narm afzariya ba barghiya chiye ye jayeze dare :D
<Azitrex> dar moredeh drupaleh ?
<MortezaE> اگه بابا برقیا نباشن ما هیچی نیستیم :(
<Azitrex> alireza_, fargheshun ineh ke barghia pedareh computeria hastan
<MortezaE> IQ shoun balatare? :))
<alireza_> hehehe , na ye idea marboot be ghodrato energy hastesh
<alireza_> ma ziyad tooosh dakhil nisim
<alireza_> noch noch noch
<alireza_> injoori nist
<Azitrex> baghia kheili bahoosh taran
<alireza_> ye fargh daran va ye shebahat
<Azitrex> computeri ha ye systemo restart konan bayad 20 dad beheshun
<Azitrex> ebruye harchi mohandeseh bordan
<alireza_> hahaha :d man nemidoonam roo che hesb in harfo mizani ama ina ham nist :d
<alireza_> dast shoma dard nakone
<MortezaE> balaa nesbate shoma :)
<alireza_> morteza begir bezanim in azitrex ro
<alireza_> engar khodi nis :d
<Azitrex> man harchi mohandeseh computereh jadidan mibinam hamashun bi sa'vadan !
<MortezaE> haghighat talkhe :(
<Azitrex> man mondam cheturi ghabul mishan
<MortezaE> bargh mokheto dargir mikone
<alireza_> chon ba alaghe nemiyan , rotbashoon balas vali haminjoori miyan computer
<MortezaE> riazi mohandesi taghriban hich karbordi baraye narmafzaria nadare :D
<Azitrex> barghia ye shock be computeria midan tazeh computeria mifahman ke mojodeh zendeh hastan va mitunan fek konan :))
<alireza_> vejhe eshterakemoon ine ke ozr mikham , ozr mikham , hardo goshadim
<MortezaE> heh
<alireza_> ama farghemoon ineke
<MortezaE> :))
<Azitrex> ini ke gofti tu aksareh irani ha dideh misheh alireza_ tu hameh reshteh ha hast
<alireza_> ma ba manteghe riyazi kar mikonim oona ba abzare riyazi
<alireza_> too in dota bishtare
<alireza_> makhsoosan too refighaye man
<MortezaE> hoom
<Azitrex> vali vaghean barghia kheili bahoosh taran ma chand ta programmer barghi darim code haee ke mizanan kheili jalebo osolie
<alireza_> in dalilesh nist
<alireza_> dalilesh ine ke narm afzare esbash shode
<alireza_> narm afzariye asli poshte miz too daneshgah nemishine
<alireza_> tare tahsil mikone donya ro too khoone mikhore
<alireza_> joz ine ? D:
<Azitrex> eshbah basheh ya nabasheh , hamisheh sherkat ha donbaleh barnameh nevis khub hastan ke besiar kameh , alan barghia kheili khub tar code mizanan
<MortezaE> alireza_, daghighan :))
<MortezaE> albate be oun migan mohandese narm afzar
<MortezaE> na oloume computer
<alireza_> hehehe
<alireza_> ghabool konin ye narmafzare vagheie ro nemishe too daneshgah peyda kard
<MortezaE> alaan to khaarej, in do reshte mojazza hastan
<MortezaE> CS va Sofware Eng
<alireza_> bavar konin in reshte aslan male daneshgah nist
<alireza_> iran ham injooriye
<alireza_> aha
<Azitrex> chera nasheh ?! taraf az bachegish rafteh donbalesh hala ham tu uni dareh dars mikhunhe
<MortezaE> moshkel hamine ke tu iran tafkik nashode
<MortezaE> CS ba riaziat bishtar sar o kar dare
<MortezaE> iran ham?
<alireza_> hast baba , oloom computer darim , va mohandesi computer
<alireza_> shodan ke mishe , vali ghaedash injoori nist
<MortezaE> نمیدونستم. از دانشگاه فاصله گرفتم
<alireza_> vala parsal injoori bood , nemidoonam az key injoori shode
 * MortezaE don't follow the discussion
<MortezaE> aha
<alireza_> doost daram ye teame khafan dorost konam
<alireza_> too iran darim teame mohandesi ?
<alireza_> rasi ye soal ? azitrinx jan , shoma hackeri chizi hasti hoviyateto makhfi negahdashti ? :D
<alireza_> morteza hasti ?
<alireza_> raftin ?
<kaplan_> mohandes means engineer, right?
<alireza_> kho shab khosh
<alireza_> bb
<MortezaE> alireza_, bye :)
<MortezaE> kaplan_, yes
<alireza_> yes
<alireza_> :d
<MortezaE> alireza_, he's indian
<alireza_> ur not persian ?
<kaplan_> no
<alireza_> really ?
<MortezaE> alireza_, but loves farsi and persians ;)
<alireza_> glad to meet u man
<MortezaE> especially their girls :D
<alireza_> hahaha
<kaplan_> Man Hindustani hastam
<MortezaE> afarin :)
<MortezaE> aafarin
<alireza_> how u know persian ?
<kaplan_> Learnt it from here and there
<alireza_> morteza i was thinking about unipy
<MortezaE> he's interested in iran and generally Aryan civilization
<MortezaE> alireza_, ?!
<MortezaE> btw he is a python programmer :)
<MortezaE> also interested in online education
<MortezaE> no kaplan_ ? :)
<alireza_> and found out only pythone is not enough
<MortezaE> right kaplan_ ? (this is correct En structure)
<MortezaE> alireza_, why?
<alireza_> hahah , keep it one , u will learn persian compeletly
<MortezaE> *on
<MortezaE> yes, we help him, and there are some non-iranian assistants, too :)
<MortezaE> #persian
<alireza_> ummm ... u know ?! in each one of code langs u have to know and use another lang ...
<alireza_> u`ll fall in need ...
<alireza_> so
<alireza_> u have to know any lang
<MortezaE> but u just was speaking about the site
<alireza_> i think thats better to teach any lang and make a connection between them
<alireza_> no no , i perrefer to do something better
<MortezaE> ولش کن اون زبان انگل‌ها رو :))
<MortezaE> انگل‌ها همه چیزشون چپه‌س!
<MortezaE> از نوشتنشون بگیر
<kaplan_> alireza_, That is exactly what most most programming courses do
<MortezaE> تا رانندگیشون و جاده هاشون
<alireza_> like making a site with this address " unicod.net
<kaplan_> alireza_, they teach you how to solve problems regardless of language
<alireza_> and for any lang make a special address like " unipy.net' "unipho.net" ...
<alireza_> did u get it ?
<MortezaE> kaplan_, Angal (in persian) means Parasite
<MortezaE> the Parasitic language :/
<MortezaE> i hate it :p
<kaplan_> haha
<alireza_> so ... what u think guys ?
<MortezaE> alireza_, nice idea
<alireza_> is it good
<alireza_> ?
<MortezaE> do u consider it international?
<MortezaE> i mean beyond iran?
<MortezaE> .net?
<alireza_> so i gonna go buy some addreses :d
<alireza_> kaplan
<kaplan> alireza_, yes?
<alireza_> what u think ? its gonna work ?
<kaplan> what is gonna work?
<kaplan> <MortezaE> ولش کن اون زبان انگل‌ها رو :))
<kaplan> <MortezaE> انگل‌ها همه چیزشون چپه‌س!
<kaplan> <MortezaE> از نوشتنشون بگیر
<kaplan> <kaplan_> alireza_, That is exactly what most most programming courses do
<kaplan> <MortezaE> تا رانندگیشون و جاده هاشون
<alireza_> hahaha , what i was talking about maaaaan ...
<kaplan> I didn't understand this
<alireza_> dont make me mean :D
<kaplan> I can't read farsi very well
<MortezaE> kaplan, nevermind, just was joking
<MortezaE> about Anglosacson language
<kaplan> MortezaE, can you explain what is his idea
<alireza_> he said take away that fuckin langs
<kaplan> I'm confusedf
<alireza_> and lap lap lap ... D:'
<MortezaE> he is about to start an online education site
<kaplan> What a great idea! Me too!
<kaplan> alireza_, do you know Clojure?
<MortezaE> yes i refered to you above
<alireza_> clojure ??!
<MortezaE> .org
<alireza_> lemme see
<kaplan> alireza_, http://clojure.org
<kaplan> It is very easy to learn
<kaplan> Took me a day
<alireza_> my site gonna be like w3schools.com , but very diffrent
<kaplan> ah
<kaplan> alireza_, I was thinking something like udemy.com
<alireza_> w3shools.com is like a open book to learn web coding langs
<kaplan> w3schools isn't even good
<kaplan> MDN is much better
<alireza_> i know i know
<alireza_> my site is like a real school
<kaplan> alireza_, yes, that is what I want to build
<alireza_> courses , classes, lessens , quizes , video conf , voices , books , froums , and else ...
<alireza_> see it
<alireza_> main.unipy.ir
<alireza_> a school , that learn any codding lang , in english , persian , and else
<kaplan> alireza_, exactly what I want to build
<alireza_> its not compelete
<alireza_> so  wanna make it together ?
<alireza_> if u want
<kaplan> alireza_, yeah, sure
<alireza_> i've been working on it since ayear ago , but some problems happend and i forgot it
<alireza_> lemme make it english , and show u the administration panel
<alireza_> wait a minute
<kaplan> alireza_, which language are you doing it in?
<alireza_> english and persian
<kaplan> alireza_, I mean programming language
<MortezaE> regarding name, seem python!
<MortezaE> *seems
<kaplan> ah, nice
<MortezaE> university for python? hehe
<alireza_> sorry ,dc
<alireza_> did u see it ?
<kaplan> alireza_, no
<kaplan> alireza_, what programming language are you using for the backend?
<alireza_> php , and system is drupal
<alireza_> i made an admin account for u
<alireza_> in english lang
<MortezaE> for an unknown reason, kaplan hates php
<alireza_> see it
<alireza_> hahaha
<alireza_> no problem
<alireza_> it will be in python
<alireza_> but i told u
<alireza_> its just te begining
<kaplan> alireza_, Can we do it in clojure instead?
<kaplan> I don't want to use any existing CMSes
<alireza_> why not
<alireza_> i told morteza
<alireza_> im working on my own script
<alireza_> and this is just for getting some members
<alireza_> after getting big , ill change it to my own script
<kaplan> I think we should take a more design oriented approach
<alireza_> some of my friends are grapher and they r helping me to make it really beautifull
<kaplan> nice
<alireza_> look , unipy is not what im thinking about
<alireza_> its just a simple site to get sure im not wasting my time
<kaplan> ah
<alireza_> i have to be sure that this idea gonna be work
<alireza_> gonna work*
<alireza_> thats why i used cms
<alireza_> r u working on ur own site ?
<kaplan> yep
<alireza_> addres ?
<kaplan> https://github.com/akshatj/clj-passport
<kaplan> first component of the site
<kaplan> User verification
<alireza_> its ur script ?
<kaplan> It is a library
<kaplan> Started writing it 2 days ago
<kaplan> alireza_, just contains boilerplate code for now
<MortezaE> is an Identity verification an "Authentication system"?
<kaplan> MortezaE, no
<MortezaE> ok i search about it
<kaplan> MortezaE, https://www.edx.org/verified-certificate something like this
<MortezaE> aha thx'
<alireza_> i see ...
<alireza_> actully notthind done :D
<MortezaE> he meant he already started it
<alireza_> codding ... graphic ... modules... two person ... ummm...
<alireza_> 4 ours a day ...
<MortezaE> kaplan, i'm curious if jain your real family name?
<MortezaE> for some reason
<alireza_> about 1.5 year
<alireza_> right ?
<kaplan> MortezaE, yes it is
<alireza_> i should talk to my friends , we need more programmer man :D
<kaplan> alireza_, I'll find people
<MortezaE> kaplan, :)
<kaplan> I am expert at finding people
<MortezaE> hehe u knew it!
<MortezaE> yes my SO profile was my only real profile
<MortezaE> maybe i change it to kafir later :p
<kaplan> alireza_, What do you think about IndieGoGo?
<alireza_> some good code worms ... nice plan ... "whats going be" list ... good grapher ... agenda ... thinking
<alireza_> about 2,3 months later
<alireza_> so u ready ?
<alireza_> indiegogo ?
<alireza_> whats it ?
<kaplan> alireza_, you put a project on IndieGoGo and you can raise money for it through donations
<kaplan> alireza_, https://www.indiegogo.com/
<alireza_> no no no
<alireza_> i dont like it :D
<kaplan> alireza_, why not?
<kaplan> We'd need money to pay for servers
<alireza_> my philosophy says that : good idea is like ur child , fuck his mom , make it , born it , grow it .... yourself , and after u find out its done , and u dont enjoy it anymore , u kcan do whatever u want with it
<alireza_> but before it ? nooooooooooope
<MortezaE> LOL
<kaplan> alireza_, ah yes
<kaplan> Nice metaphor though
<alireza_> i should enjoye it myself at first
<kaplan> alireza_, I mean after we have finished the prototype
<alireza_> look , u know youtube ?
<kaplan> yeaah
<alireza_> what a funny question ...
<alireza_> so
<alireza_> u know who made it ?
<kaplan> Yes
<alireza_> who ?
<kaplan> Steven Chen
<alireza_> hehehe
<alireza_> thats why i told u i dont want to give it to gogo
<kaplan> alireza_, ah, you don't give anything to them
<MortezaE> smart :D
<kaplan> alireza_, you merely raise money through it
<kaplan> It is like going to an investor
<kaplan> but the investor here is the world
<alireza_> youtube was a univesity project of two iranian boy ...
<alireza_> but it was a really good , and new idea
<alireza_> so they sold it to a company only 14000 dollors
<alireza_> but now
<alireza_> whats its price ?
<alireza_> huh ?
<alireza_> i cant hear u
<alireza_> and its price is note important
<kaplan> yeah, it is not
<alireza_> how much money is making through a day is important :d
<kaplan> alright
<alireza_> when u can grow ur child dont let nobody do it for u D:
<alireza_> so
<alireza_> u wanna put it on gogo
<alireza_> after that ?
<kaplan> It can be a good way to raise money without selling a % of your company to investors
<kaplan> alireza__, I have done some research on this
<kaplan> There is a huge market for this
<kaplan> especially in india
<alireza__> look , its better to sell services in site , isnt it ?
<kaplan> alireza__, yes
<kaplan> alireza__, but there is a huge operational cost with these types of services
<kaplan> alireza__, for example Udemy raised 32 million USD for this http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/08/udemy-raises-32m-to-teach-lifelong-learners-online-around-the-world/
<alireza__> nooooooo
<alireza__> i mean some service like this :
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-24
<kaplan> alireza__, ?
<MortezaE> no pong. he's dead
<kaplan> MortezaE, isn't it late night in Iran too
<MortezaE> it's interesting discussion. but imho u can somehow rely on ads
<kaplan> Oh hell no
<kaplan> Ads are evil
<MortezaE> it's morning :D
<MortezaE> 3:37
<kaplan> ah, 5:37 here
<kaplan> Iran is GMT +3:30?
<MortezaE> i habe Delhi & Dublin times on my desktop
<MortezaE> yes
<MortezaE> *have
<MortezaE> in ubuntu u can just type tehran
<MortezaE> what is this "Adlesse"?
<MortezaE> i couldn't understand from it's descriptions
<MortezaE> nowadays i see it everywhere
<kaplan> Adlesse?
<MortezaE> yes!
<kaplan> never heard of it
<MortezaE> actually i surf few non iranian sites these days
<MortezaE> but u can see it's ads in many sites
<kaplan> use adblockplus
<MortezaE> no, just wanted to know about it
<MortezaE> let me look
<MortezaE> see ads: http://forum.wp-parsi.com/
<MortezaE> u c them under header?
<MortezaE> kaplan, maybe it's type of nested adblock in chromium?!
<MortezaE> u see them in firefox?
<kaplan> MortezaE, no, I use AdblockPlus
<MortezaE> disable and test plz
<MortezaE> wb alireza__ ... where r u guy?!
<alireza__> sorry
<alireza__> dc
<MortezaE> which f***ing isp do u use?
<alireza__> hahaha , fuckin irancell :D
<MortezaE> aha! damn it
<MortezaE> WiMax?
<kaplan> MortezaE, yes, I see 2 ads
<MortezaE> or GPRS?
<alireza__> gprs :D
<MortezaE> ugh
<alireza__> baroon oomade simkeshi telefone khoone ride :D
<MortezaE> kaplan, but i see just some quotations :)
<alireza__> kalpan chizi porsid ?
<kaplan> ?
<kaplan> I don't understand farsi much
<MortezaE> with buttons for showing original ads!
<MortezaE> kaplan, he asked me if u told something when he wasn't here
<kaplan> no
<kaplan> alireza__, you were saying something
<MortezaE> kaplan, u don't see /notice ?
<kaplan> MortezaE, I see but the client doesn't notify me
<MortezaE> which client?
<kaplan> xchat
<MortezaE> doesn't it show it on current tab?
<MortezaE> damn MTN GPRS
<MortezaE> kaplan, he'll come back tomorrow
<MortezaE> kaplan, u eat meat foods in private? :D
<MortezaE> was eating a piece of food, thought about that :D
<kaplan> MortezaE, I hate eaten it a few times but I don't like the taste
<MortezaE> *have?
<kaplan> yeah
<MortezaE> a few times :D incredible for me!
<MortezaE> so pacific
<MortezaE> alireza__, guess about what he was speaking
<alireza__> umm...
<alireza__> a food ?
<MortezaE> what food?
<kaplan> meat
<alireza__> ghorme sabzi ?
<alireza__> kabab ?
<MortezaE> just "meat"
<alireza__> meat /
<alireza__> ?
<alireza__> faaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrt
<kaplan> what is ghorme sabzi?
<alireza__> u vegetbalian kapalan ?
<alireza__> a iranian food
<kaplan> officially vegetarian
<kaplan> but I can eat anything
<MortezaE> https://www.google.com/search?q=ghormeh+sabzi
<alireza__> whatever :D
<kaplan> ah, korma
<MortezaE> ?
<alireza__> im a anythingarian :D
<MortezaE> u have it in hindustan? "a piece of food"
<MortezaE> *fo meat
<MortezaE> *of
<MortezaE> :D
<kaplan> majority of population in India is non vegetarian
<MortezaE> hoom
<alireza__> some piece of meat in a hole dish of grass =)))
<MortezaE> btw i meant ghorme means "a piece of food"
<MortezaE> right alireza__ ?
<MortezaE> i love it alireza__ :)
<alireza__> i dont know why everytime we had ghorme sabzi in highschool resturant (self) , our yard grasses become short ? =00
<alireza__> became*
<MortezaE> LOL
<alireza__> anyway , im alive yet :D
<MortezaE> u have been educated in a 24 hours school?
<MortezaE> ugh
<MortezaE> ._.
<kaplan> damn it Iranian internet
<MortezaE> really
<kaplan> MortezaE, is ghormeh sabzi like korma?
<kaplan> http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Korma
<MortezaE> oh... i should resume my torrent movies :)))
<MortezaE> i must eat it :D
<kaplan> how old are you alireza__
<alireza__> its 4:17 A.M
<alireza__> im 19
<alireza__> wau ?
<kaplan> Wow
<kaplan> I am 18, 19 in 3 months
<MortezaE> kaplan, it's Gheyme in Iran
<MortezaE> alireza__, http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Korma
<MortezaE> he's ur lost peace hehe
<alireza__> dont make me hungry
<MortezaE> is it gheyme?
<alireza__> im compeletly 19 , 19 and 5 days :D
<alireza__> lemme chek
<MortezaE> boss is alireza__
<alireza__> boss ?
<alireza__> boss of what ?
<MortezaE> Your Huge company
<MortezaE> kaplan, korma made with bird's meat?
<alireza__> u mean wc ?
<MortezaE> huh?!
<alireza__> my biggest company is wc , where i make shit :D
<MortezaE> :)))))
<alireza__> my product is shit =))))
<kaplan> alireza__, are you in college?
<alireza__> not actully , im studing for konkour
<MortezaE> no he seem more uncultured...
<MortezaE> tell him whats konkour :D
<alireza__> i think he knows
<alireza__> they have something like that
<MortezaE> only an iranian knows what kind of cancer is it :(
<kaplan> what is konkour?
<MortezaE> kaplan, Entrance exam for uni
<MortezaE> it's global in country
<alireza__> yeah :D
<MortezaE> between cities and unies
<alireza__> he means is popular :D
<kaplan> ah damnit
<MortezaE> common?
<kaplan> We have same system here
<MortezaE> global?
<alireza__> hahaha
<MortezaE> yeah u was right
<kaplan> alireza__, why don't you try for India?
<kaplan> alireza__, Iranian students get direct admission to top colleges here
<alireza__> cuz im gonna go to germany or america
<MortezaE> kaplan, i heard ur government don't let foreigners to have a job there!
<alireza__> so i stayed to get to a good uni in iran
<MortezaE> alireza__, what about army services?
<kaplan> MortezaE, it is not true
<kaplan> MortezaE, army services are compulsory?
<MortezaE> he's family was lived in Puna for 1-2 years
<MortezaE> yes :(
<kaplan> alireza_, do you have good grades in school?
<MortezaE> kaplan, with lowest possible pay
<kaplan> MortezaE, what
<MortezaE> kaplan, they pay about $20-30 per month
<kaplan> MortezaE, that is too low
<kaplan> even for Indian standards
<alireza_> no , i didnt study well in high school , i just have a silver medal of computer olimpyad when i was there
<alireza_> notthing else :D
<MortezaE> Sad But True
<kaplan> alireza_, national level olympiad?
<MortezaE> ooo
<alireza_> i never do my best , till i be forced :D
<MortezaE> why quit?
<alireza_> yeeeeeeepppp
<alireza_> yepp
<alireza_> but fuck it
<MortezaE> avarin avarin :)
<MortezaE> glad to meet u
<alireza_> it was useless
<alireza_> hehehe
<alireza_> very very happy to meet u man
<MortezaE> kaplan, he means me :|
<kaplan> alireza_, how many people get this medal?
<MortezaE> guess he dead again
<alireza_> ummm . 6 each year
<alireza_> 6 gold , 6 silver
<kaplan> alireza_, dude, apply to MIT
<alireza_> here is iran man
<kaplan> alireza_, MIT will accept you without any test
<alireza_> u think its easy ?
<kaplan> since SAT is not available in Iran
<kaplan> alireza_, It is easy if you have nation level medal
<MortezaE> SAT?
<alireza_> really ?
<alireza_> i heard its for golds
<kaplan> alireza_, nope, all medals
<kaplan> MortezaE, http://www.wikiwand.com/en/SAT
<alireza_> anyway , i perrefer to go germany ...
<kaplan> Yeah me too
<kaplan> Sprechen sie deutsch?
<alireza_> america is my second chance
<alireza_> i dont know german :D
<kaplan> ah
<MortezaE> kaplan, is a language crazy
<kaplan> MortezaE, but it is a useless skill
<MortezaE> but opens new doors to your thoughts, don't it?
<alireza_> my reason for choosing it is me belifs
<MortezaE> i mean if u do it in depth
<alireza_> morteza , this summer im going to go dubai :D
<alireza_> u dont wanna come ?
<alireza_> dc again , i think :d
<MortezaE> alireza_, why u quit? u was online
<MortezaE> same in last time
<alireza_> morteza , this summer im going to go dubai :D
<MortezaE> ping urself to test if alive
<alireza_> i dont know , u were quait
<MortezaE> yes u told it
<MortezaE> yes
<MortezaE> <alireza_> u dont wanna come ?
<MortezaE> * alireza_ has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<MortezaE> * alireza_ (~alireza@5.120.3.161) has joined
<MortezaE> <alireza_> dc again , i think :d
<MortezaE> <MortezaE> alireza_, why u quit? u was online
<alireza_> u dont wanna come ?
<MortezaE> how much does it cost?
<kaplan> alireza_, what beliefs?
<MortezaE> no, i have no program for it
<alireza_> kaplan , dont ask :d
<alireza_> fucking girls wanna plan man ?
<alireza_> come on ... just drinking and having fun
<kaplan> haha
 * MortezaE disapointed about alireza_ 
<kaplan> I can't drink or have fun :(
<alireza_> ur khan ?
<alireza_> i mean muslim ? :d
<kaplan> no
<kaplan> I have Schizophrenia
<kaplan> Alcohol triggers psychosis
<MortezaE> what u meant bye "fun"?
<alireza_> what?? somthing like HIV?
<MortezaE> hehe! AIDS? :D
<kaplan> alireza_, It is a mental disease
<kaplan> I see and hear things which are not real
<MortezaE> alireza_, go read some books instead of thinking about american beauties
<alireza_> shopping and good works
<MortezaE> kaplan, what u meant bye "fun"?
<MortezaE> *by
<alireza_> but for u
<alireza_> for me is diffrent :D
<kaplan> MortezaE, dating and stuff
<kaplan> MortezaE, no one will date a mental case
<alireza_> kaplan my worst mental disease was dont get blood to my head after drinking a lot =)))))))
<MortezaE> aha, but u seem nice behinde keyboard ;)
<kaplan> MortezaE, of course
<kaplan> It doesn't affect my behaviour
<kaplan> Just my perception of reality
<kaplan> I often hear god telling me he will send me to hell
<MortezaE> hoom, hope to heal soon
<alireza_> morteza why ur disappoinet at me ? huh ? ;d
<kaplan> MortezaE, there is no cure
<MortezaE> oh... thats what u speaking about in #persian?!!
<MortezaE> i thought ur kidding or somewhat
<kaplan> MortezaE, no
<alireza_> im not kidding :D
<MortezaE> alireza_, are u high, now?
<alireza_> thats my belifs kaplan , did u get i ?d:d
<MortezaE> kaplan, does being hight means drunken?
<alireza_> no no no , im ok :D
<MortezaE> :D
<kaplan> MortezaE, it means under the influence of drugs
<MortezaE> hoom
<alireza_> kaplan
<kaplan> alireza_, fb;gm is your belief?
<MortezaE> it's Azan and i'm still awake here
<alireza_> god every moment say to me " fuck u mom . i hate u :D "
<alireza_> and i say , on my diiiiiiiiiiiick =)))
<alireza_> im not belive in god :d sorry :D
<MortezaE> khkhkhkh
<kaplan> lol
<MortezaE> damn kafir
<alireza_> hahaha
<alireza_> my families say to me this too =))
<MortezaE> btw, persian girls are more nice
<MortezaE> even kaplan believe it
<alireza_> bu , on my diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick =))))))
<kaplan> MortezaE, not really
<MortezaE> how?
<kaplan> MortezaE, Slavic girls are the best
<MortezaE> oh
<alireza_> just russian ...
<MasterPiece> hey hey, here is not a chatroom , OK?
<alireza_> oh baby ....
<alireza_> sorry sorry ...
<kaplan> we can chat in #persian
<MortezaE> MasterPiece, fuck off! your just logging here :p
<alireza_> im going to say pray , im goning to spray , im a good boy , =))))
<alireza_> everybody
<alireza_> i feel drowsy
<kaplan> alireza_, nope, bosnian girls are the best
<alireza_> have u ever fucked ? im saying about my fuckeds
<alireza_> so dont tell me whats good or not :D
<kaplan> I have had sex, yes
<alireza_> with bosnian ?
<kaplan> no
<kaplan> with an Indian
<alireza_> so fuck up =)))
<alireza_> we were not talking about indian :d
<kaplan> lol ok
<alireza_> i wanna sleeeeeeeeeeeep
<MortezaE> alireza_, kaplan u may know, this chan is being logged, or maybe monitored
<alireza_> oh shit
<MortezaE> anyway i should tell it at first, not now :D
<MortezaE> alireza_, ur fucked bro :D
<alireza_> im goning to jaaaaaaaaaaail ...
<alireza_> noooooooo
<alireza_> https://www.hipchat.com/invite/287221/e9e47301e89f2e459b663ce8ad55bddc
<MortezaE> they put ur head into a pocket
<alireza_> just install this fucin hip
<alireza_> u mean bag
<alireza_> D:
<MortezaE> ah... thx
<alireza_> hehehe , love u bro
<alireza_> lets go to the jaaaaaaaaaaaaail
<alireza_> of course after a piss :D
<MortezaE> i know, i suck in english with a capital S
<MortezaE> hehe
<alireza_> no , thats good , i just wanted to notice my head cant go to a pocket :D it needs somthing bigger
<alireza_> :D
<MortezaE> LOL
<alireza_> so , time to sleep
<alireza_> any body ? any job ?
<MortezaE> same here :D
<MortezaE> i guess kaplan is slept
<alireza_> so good bye man
<alireza_> dont forget hipo
<MortezaE> خوشحال شدم کاکو ;)
<MortezaE> ok dude
<alireza_> see u
<alireza_> bb
<MortezaE> bye :)
<kaplan> salam MasterPiece
<MasterPiece> salam kaplan
<alireza> hey there
<kaplan> hey alireza
<alireza> bah bah
<alireza> see who is here
<alireza> how u doin dude ?
<kaplan> alireza, working slowly on the authentication part
<alireza> dude , dont kill urself , we need more people and some plan
<alireza> hey azitrex
<alireza> how u doin ?
<alireza> u still want that UI Html template ?
<kaplan> nope
<alireza> what ?
<kaplan> alireza, I am not killing myself
<kaplan> alireza, I am writing it as a library so that other people can use it
<alireza> do it son :D
<kaplan> alireza, https://github.com/akshatj/clj-passport
<IIVII> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-25
<Ahmad> Yani Salam
<pesar> salam ;)
<kaplan> salam pesar
<MasterPiece> kaplan, :))) do you know mean of "pesar" ?
<MasterPiece> kaplan, it means "boy" in English Lang, can you tell me this word in Hindi please? :)
<kaplan> MasterPiece, Putra in sanskrit and putra/beta in hindi
<kaplan> hey alireza
<alireza> hey dude
<alireza> how u doin ?
<kaplan> great
<alireza> thats good thats good thats gooooooooooood ! :d
<MasterPiece> alireza, you have 3,4,5 in your IP :D hehe :D
<MasterPiece> cool :D
<alireza> what u mean ?
<Azitrex> alireza, hey buddy where do you gone :D
<Azitrex> i and morteza wait for your joining but we dont saw you here :D
<alireza> hey man , im here , ur shadow is heavy :D
<alireza> i was studing dude
<Azitrex> alireza, belakhareh template ro peyda kardi ? :D
<alireza> whats up ?
<Azitrex> some fighting to a terrorism
<alireza> hardam dasam nareside , mikhay az roo host bedam bet /
<alireza> ?
<Azitrex> alireza, ageh inakro bokoni ke kheili goli :D
<alireza> chashm , ye chand lahze ADT ro roo eclipsam nazb konam
<Azitrex> alireza, netbeans nasb dari ?
<alireza> azitrex, migama chejoori ye app ro roo tor fetch mikonan ?
<Azitrex> alireza, shabakeh dakhelishu migi ?
<Azitrex> alireza, mikhay chekar koni daghighan ?
<Azitrex> alireza, netbeans nasb dari ?
<kaplan> alireza, switch to terminal+vim
<alireza> ye min , brb
<Azitrex> pichund :D
<kaplan> Eclipse is so heavy\
<alireza> aaaaaah
<alireza> aesabam khoorde
<alireza> ADT male google
<alireza> how can i switch an app to use tor
<MasterPiece> alireza, Search about torshell
<MasterPiece> alireza, and you can use proxychains :)
<MasterPiece> alireza, note that you have to set the remote dns in the proxychain config file  :)
<kaplan> alireza, tor on GPRS?
<kaplan> forget it
<MasterPiece> kaplan, GPRS is too ancient! :D We have LTE ;)
<MasterPiece> kaplan, :D hey man, you will learn a lot of tools here :D Don't?
<Azitrex> alireza, run TOR and set some details on your browser to have freedom internet
<MasterPiece> Azitrex, in this way, the flash player on FF, will be work directly and without routed to TOR
<alireza> my browser doesnt have any problem , i wanna use tor on other apps
<MasterPiece> http://proxychains.sourceforge.net/
<MasterPiece> alireza, The above link, belongs to you :)
<alireza> look man , i can use tor on my browser , i just wanna use it on other apps , ok ? got it ?
<MasterPiece> alireza, :)))) I got it at best, but you don't get my answer yet :D
<alireza> i diiiiiiiiiiiiiid it :D
<alireza> hahaha
<alireza> tnx but its done :D
<Azitrex> alireza, you need to have socks5 client such as proxyfire
<alireza> i did it dude
<MasterPiece> ;)
<alireza> azi ur girl ?
<MasterPiece> :)))))))))))
<MasterPiece> Stupid Question :D
<Azitrex> yup , can i help you ?
<alireza> now , i know what was wrong with u yesterday
<alireza> :D
<Azitrex> so wut was ?!
<alireza> i asked u about ur asl and u didnt answer , at first i thought u have a secret personalty :d
<Azitrex> hmm you are very smart
<Azitrex> just wow you are my knight :clap:clap
<alireza> but know , i found out u have a serious problem , being girl is a sickness , be kind with them =))))))))
<alireza> just for fun , sorry
<alireza> :D
<Azitrex> hmm :/
<Azitrex> be gentlman
<alireza> and its strange for me ... a girl , ubuntu , programming , so what about tommorow u gonna go to army =))))
<MasterPiece> alireza, hey hey, Warning to alireza , Azitrex is my love.
<alireza> im a gentlboy , dont worry about it D:
<Azitrex> i'd have military service you must to be service
<alireza> yes sir !!! :D
<alireza> really
<alireza> glad to meet u guys :D
<Azitrex> we too :D
<Azitrex> could you to download the tamplate ?
<alireza> im packing it , dont puke meeeeeeee
<alireza> i mean poke
<alireza> whatever , my dictation is awfull
<Azitrex> ok keep cool :P
<alireza> how did u install ADT plugin on ur eclipse ?
<alireza> unipy.ir/ui-html-theme.zip
<alireza> here u r
<MasterPiece> alireza, You should be a Windows User, :P
<alireza> not much , but i was far away linux for 3 years ...
<Azitrex> alireza, check your pr8
<alireza> salam morteza
<alireza> chetori ?
<alireza> kaplan ?
<kaplan> alireza, ?
<alireza> get me out of this fuckin country ... :D
<alireza> net speed suuuuuuuuuuuuuckssss ....
<alireza> heeeeeeeeeelp meeee
<alireza> i dont want die heeeereeee =)))
<arhameskafi> salam b doostan
<arhameskafi> doostan , moshkeli baraye ejra shodan Ampps daaram
<arhameskafi> ka30 pasokhgoo hast ?
<alireza> hey
<kaplan> hey alireza
<alireza> how u doin akshat
<alireza> ?
<kaplan> alireza, would you like to run an anonymous imageboard?
<alireza> what u mean ?
<alireza> image board ?
<alireza> ????????/
<kaplan> alireza, you haven't seen 4chan?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-26
<mazdad_> میزبان اوبونتو :مهمان ویندوز اکس پی؟
<mazdad_> اوبونتو ۱۴/۱۰؟
<kiomars_XoXo> salaaam
<kiomars_XoXo> ubuntu be hich dardi nemikhore
<kiomars_XoXo> :D :D
<kiomars_XoXo> marg be microsoft
<dark-sun> 8-X
<alireza> salam
<alireza> ahval hame ?
<kaplan_> salam alireza
<alireza> bah bah , hey my friend , how u doin
<alireza> its good u here , i should talk to u
<kaplan_> alireza, ok
<kaplan_> alireza, did you make it?
<alireza> no man , im working on it
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-01
<Emad_> Salam doostan kasi too ye linux barname eiplugin ei soragh dare ke lyrics ro besoorate dynamic ba ahang neshoon bede?
<Emad_> be sheddat niaz daram
<npa> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-29
<Drroot> سلام دوستان (:
<discovery44> با سلام به دوستان عزیز در مورد اوبونتو 15.10 یه سوالی دارم و اون اینه که آیا عمر بروزرسانی و  پشتیبانی اون تموم شده یا نه؟
<discovery44> این مورد خیلی برام مهمه
<alimj> discovery44: 2016-07
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<alimj> سه ماه دیگه
<discovery44> چون وقتی میرم برای آپدیت بسته ها اونجا خیلی از بسته ها دانلود نمیشن با اینکه سرعت اینترنتم خوبه دایما خطای اتصال اینترنتی رو میده
<discovery44> تشکر
<alimj> در ضمن، این ورژن فعلیه. معلومه که عمر بروزرسانی و پشتیبانیش تا وقتی که ورژن بعدی نیاد تمام نمیشه ;-)
<alimj> خواهش
<discovery44> به نظر شما به چه ورژنی آپدیت کنم نصبش راحت تره
<discovery44> چون من تازه لینوکس اوبونتو نصب کردم و نصب اوبونتو15.10 راحت بود این رو پرسیدم
<alimj> همین خوبه. باهاش کار کن و باهاش حال کن.
<alimj> وقتی بعدی اومد، آپدیت کن به 16.04 LTS
<alimj> اون تا سال ۲۰۲۱ پشتیبانی میشه
<discovery44> میشه از داخل ترمینال به ورژن بعدی آپدیت کرد؟
<discovery44> البته منظورم زمانی هستش که ورژن جدید بیاد.
<alimj> :/
<Mehrdad> salam
<Mehrdad> ببخشید من یه سوال داشتم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<Mehrdad> من ابونتو نسخه 13 نصب کردم
<Mehrdad> ولی نمیتونم به اینترنت وصل بشم
<Mehrdad> یعنی اکانت های wifi رو شناسایی نمیکنه
<discovery44> سلام به دوستان عزیز یه سوال دارم و اون اینه که میخوام هر برنامه ای رو از طریق ترمینال نصب کنم این پیام میاد
<discovery44> E: unable to locate package
<discovery44> برای رفع این مشکل باید چیکار کنم؟
<discovery44> از دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم لطف کنن و من رو راهنمایی کنن.
<discovery44> کسی نیست لطف کنه و من رو راهنمایی کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-01
<Drroot> az Dostan kesi has ?(:
<Alez> Drroot: :)
<alimj> :/
<alimj> سلام فاروق. چه خبر؟
<alimj> پست اَبر خفن در انجمن سراغ نداری بخونیم؟
<farooghkz> سلام.اپن باکسم رو دو زبانه کردم
<farooghkz> \o/
<farooghkz> راستش من از اخبار بی اطلاع هستم
<farooghkz> میدونی چطو ی فایل فشرده رو داخل ی فایل عکس مخفی کنی؟
<alimj> یک جا نوت برداشته‌ام در این خصوص
<alimj> ولی احتیاجی به این کار پیدا نکرده بودم
<farooghkz> هیچ وقت پیدا نمیکنی
<farooghkz> بیشتر جنبه سرگرمی داره
<alimj> فعلا برای سرگرمی دارم پس از سالها دوباره برنامه نویسی جاوا رو مرور می‌کنم
<alimj> البته الان دارم یادداشتهای روزانه رو بر می‌دارم
<farooghkz> تو که از من سن و سالت بیشتره و بیشتر بلدی.بعد من باس ی چیز باحال بدم بهت؟!
<farooghkz> ی ترفندی چیزی بگو بهم
<farooghkz> زکات علم نشر آن است
<farooghkz> alimj
<alimj> farooghkz: در مورد سوء استفاده از لگوی اوبونتو تا حالا در انجمن بحث شده؟
<alimj> farooghkz: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,10777.msg1058476.html#msg1058476
<farooghkz> alimj, ‎در مورد اون آره خوندم
<alimj> حالا به نظرت برم زنگشون رو بزنم بعدش فرار کنم؟
<farooghkz> زنگ شرکته رو؟
<farooghkz> زنگ شرکت بادران؟
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> alimj
<farooghkz> لول
<bpsecret> hi
<farooghkz> o/ bp*
<bpsecret> farooghkz, hi :)
<farooghkz> ی اسکریپت ساده نوشتم ک آمارت رو در میاره :]
<bpsecret> :D khoobe
<bpsecret>  whois migire ?
<farooghkz> نه.در میاره با ترمینال کامپیوترت چیکار میکنی.از اون لحاظ
<bpsecret> ahan :)
<farooghkz> مثلا میگه چقدر از دستور ‏rm‏ استفاده میکنی
<bpsecret> w8
<farooghkz> w8 yani chi?
<emzi> wait
<farooghkz> k lol
<farooghkz> nixoeen, ‎کپیت اومد :)‏
<alimj> farooghkz: کپی کی اومد؟
<farooghkz> جناب معین
<farooghkz> آها درست شد
<alimj> آهان. گرفتم
<farooghkz> bye *
<bpsecret> hiiiiiiiiiii
<alimj> سلام مرموز
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> salam haji
<bpsecret> :D
<alimj> آخه من کجام به حاجی میخوره؟
<alimj> شکم دارم؟
<bpsecret> :D haminjoori
<bpsecret> jedi nagir
<bpsecret> :))
<alimj> من به این نتیجه رسیدم که مقدار زیادی از سوالاتی که در انجمن (فوروم) پرسیده می‌شود، در چند دسته است ۱) مشکل خرابی گراب و حل آن ۲) استفاده از تونل و تور و غیره برای نصب جاوا ۳) پارتیشن بندی
<bpsecret> :D sakht nagir be taze kara . alimj
<alimj> از نظر من یک ویکی ابر خفن برای موارد ذکر شده باید درست شود و در صورت پرسش فقط باید به آن لینک داد
<bpsecret> baraye tor ye safheye khoob dasht . mese inke dastoor az bala oomad va hazfesh kardan . wiki nevisi ham hal mikhad . va bad inke mavaredi bayad wiki beshe ke chand sal beshe behesh erja dad . mavaredi ke daeman taghir mikonan arzeshesh ro nadare .
<bpsecret> dar zemn mellat ba yek meghdar savade paye engilisi mitoonan koli HowTo peida konan . man hanooz moondam mellat chera mian aslan forum
<bpsecret> 2 sal zaban beran kelas . rahat mishe manabe takhasosi computer ro dar sathe fahmidane dastan ro bekhoonan
<emzi> میان فروم چون به کامیونیتی نیاز دارن
<emzi> یک جور دور هم بودن
<bpsecret> doroste . vali be sharte inke spam nakonan . va ghabl az har soal too net search konan . na inke soale 1000 bar porside shode ro dobare beporsan
<bpsecret> kheilihashoon tabdil be spammer shodan
<bpsecret> dore hami rah andakhtan
<alimj> آخه بدبختی اینه که فارسی را هم جستجو نمی‌کنند
<alimj> این مورد مثلا
<alimj> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,131646.msg1055517/topicseen.html#new
<bpsecret> :D
<alimj> اوه سیستم من بالا نمیاد. گراب کار نمی‌کنه. نابود شدم. کمکم کنید
<bpsecret> :)
<alimj> استفاده از
<alimj> 3rd party hardware drivers
<alimj> هم که منو کشته
<bpsecret> khoshbakhtane man tabehal moshkele driver nadashtam
<bpsecret> albate ye laptop ham daram . hamoon moshkelamo hal mikone
<emzi> alimj: برای اینکه کاربری با ۴ پست، هوشمندانهپرسش کنه، چه راه حلی داری؟
<bpsecret> emzi, be nazare man hichi . ye az hame ja bikhabar har ja dame dastesh bashe miporse dige . zaban ham ke nemidoone . majboor mishe biad forum beporse
<alimj> کسی که اینقدر بلد بوده اکانت درست کند و پست بگذارد. باید سواد این را داشته باشد که از گوگل استفاده کند
<bpsecret> emzi, oonja ham ke aval search nemikone . pass dar natije hichi
<emzi> تا حالا به کورا سر زدید؟
<alimj> کورا؟
<emzi> quora.com
<emzi> چه کاربرهایی به سمت اوبونتو می آیند؟! اگر جلوی این پرسش ها در فروم گرفته بشه، آیا نتیجه اینه که گیک ها به فروم سرازیر می شوند و فروم فروم ارتقای کیفی پیدا می کند؟
<emzi> نه؛ دیگه پرسشی وجود نخواهد و کامیونیتی نخواهد بود.
<bpsecret> Alez,
<Alez> bpsecret: bale?
<bpsecret> ye ja didam be qubes eshrae kardi
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> chetore?
<Alez> Jalebe!  Emshab migiram test konm
<Alez> Jalebe!  Emshab migiram test konm
<Alez> Jalebe!  Emshab migiram test konm
<bpsecret> Alez, nasb kardi ? ya faghat felan doc khoondi
<Alez> Inja ham ke har sanie mipoke
<Alez> Payam be zoor miad
<bpsecret> Alez . khoobe . soali dashti agar toonestam behet javab midam . nazdike 1 saale tanha os am qubes hast
<Alez> Jedi? Khafane vali fek nakonmbash rahat besham
<bpsecret> bahash ke nemitooni rahat bashi . chon har kare sadeyi be chand marhale kar niazmande
<bpsecret> yezare bad gheleghe .
<Alez> Pas jaleb ni :) be darde khafana mikhore
<bpsecret> vali agar too halo havaye NSA o snowden bashi o donbale ye OS migardi ke taghriban zede hack bashe
<bpsecret> alie
<bpsecret> kolan agar be privacy alaghemand bashi sakhtisho be joon mikhari
<bpsecret> mesle hamoon avayel ke oomadi samte linux
<Alez> Hmmm
<Alez> Yani linux ham amn ni?
<bpsecret> na nist :D
<bpsecret> kolan moghabele NSA hichi amn nist hata qubes
<Alez> Oon ke are vali maro che be nsa
<bpsecret> vali moghabele hacker ha va hamchenin sazmanhaye dige be gheir az NSA va GCHQ amne
<bpsecret> injoori nagoo
<bpsecret> masalan agar GPG to iran estefade koni miri too liste NSA
<Alez> GPG?
<Alez> GCHQ?
<bpsecret> GPG , PGP
<bpsecret> UK Government Communications Headquarters
<bpsecret> GPG = The GNU Privacy Guard
<Alez> Vala mn baiid midonm gozar oonjaha bashe :D
<Alez> Az tarafy unity ro bara karaye roozane doos daram
<Alez> Shayad age ye semate mohem giram biad az chenin os hayi estefade konm
<Alez> Vala mn baiid midonm gozar oonjaha bashe :D
<Alez> Az tarafy unity ro bara karaye roozane doos daram
<Alez> Paz emshab irc dare maskhare bazi dar miare
<bpsecret> :D
<bpsecret> hala testesh kon shayad baraye rooze mabada be dardet khord
<bpsecret> بر اساس اسناد منتشر شده توسط روزنامه اردین ، این ابزار همنین دارای توانایی تشخیص فعالیت های رمزذاری شده مانند «همه استفادههای از یجیی در ایران» میباشد
<bpsecret> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%B3%E2%80%8C%DA%A9%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D8%A7%D8%B3%DA%A9%D9%88%D8%B1
<Alez> Tagriban mese ine ke hame chio to vb ejra konim na!?
<bpsecret> VM
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> vali pichide tar az chand ta VM hast
<bpsecret> be in mani ke . masalan wifi ya ethernet tooye VM e NetVM ejra mishan . yani agar kasi az tarighe LAN ba exploit be os hamle kard agar dastresi begire mahdood mishe be NetVM et
<bpsecret> va bjahaye dige dastresi nadare
<bpsecret> masalan man alan hard am be ye AppVM bedoone dastresi be shabake attach shode
<Alez> Khob oon tails amniat nadare ke ino sakhtan!?
<bpsecret> pass yani agar alan irc clientam hack beshe be hardam dastresi nadare
<bpsecret> tails baraye estefade az tor hast . chera amniayat dare
<bpsecret> vali agar az tor browseret ba zero day exploit farar konan kole OS ro dar ekhtiar migiran
<bpsecret> vali inja agar az tor browser kharej beshan beye OS miresan ke aslan be OS e aslit vasl nist
<Alez> Mano yade nima fatemy mindazy!! Albate yekam khafan tar az oon hata ;)
<bpsecret> :D Nima ham karesh khoobe . etefaghan alan too chate IRC e #subgraph rooye OFTC ham hast
<Alez> Shomam gooshi hooshmand nadari?!
<bpsecret> daram motasefane :)) vali microphonesh ro dadam sakht afzari ghat kardan :))
<bpsecret> dige baraye karhaye rooz mare niaz daram
<bpsecret> in yekiroo nemishe karish kard
<Alez> Oon OFTC ro nemidoonm chejoori bayad avordesh,  age mishod miomadam harfaye nima ro mikhoondm :)
<bpsecret> harf nemizane
<bpsecret> vali hast
<Alez> Zang bezanan chi? Harf nemizani!?
<bpsecret> chera . headset vasl mikonam
<bpsecret> bad az harf mikanam headset ro
<bpsecret> https://twitter.com/rootkovska/status/547496843291410432
<bpsecret> sazandeye qubes
<Alez> :D aqa ma bayad biaim kelase tojihi ta harim shakhsi befahmim!!!
<Alez> :D aqa ma bayad biaim kelase tojihi ta harim shakhsi befahmim!!!
<Alez> Shoma barname nevisi mikony?
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> na barname nevisi nemikonam motasefane
<Alez> Hackeri? :D
<bpsecret> na be qoran
<bpsecret> mesle shoma alaghemand
<bpsecret> ta oonjayi ke dar tavanam bashe chiz miz test mikonam
<Alez> Aha
<Alez> Esmeto ke nemigi! Vali ahle tehrani?
<Alez> Aha
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> :)
<Alez> Harchi paya 2 bar oomad shoma faktor begir 😄
<bpsecret> bashe agha
<bpsecret> rahat bash
<Alez> Irc bara shoma ham qat mishe?
<bpsecret> na
<Alez> :/ shanse mane pas
<bpsecret> :(
<Alez> Inja canal khabari o amoozeshy ham has?
<Alez> Inja = irc
<bpsecret> fekr nemikonam . ya shayad man nadidam
<Alez> Irc az nazare amniat chejoorias?
<bpsecret> Alez, ziad dar morede irc nemidoonam . vali fekr konam agar file nagiri az kasi too irc va ipit ro ba cloak bepooshooni ya ba tor be shabake hayi ke ejaze tor ro midan vasl shi fekr nemikonam moshkeli dashte bashe
<Alez> Mn ye ja darkhaste cloak kardam alan az koja bedoonm faale?
<bpsecret> http://5hah.in/posts/introduction-to-irc.html
<bpsecret> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bpsecret> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Alez> Oon moge ke oomadam freenode down bood
<Alez> Alan ham :)
<bpsecret> nemidoonam . dorost shod faal kon
<Alez> Fek konam faale!  Alan ip mano mibini?
<bpsecret> [Alez] (uid148754@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-jekfjcavpoakpmah): alez
<bpsecret> na
<Alez> Khoobe pas :)
<bpsecret> faal bashe injoori mishe
<bpsecret> [bpsecret] (~bpsecret@unaffiliated/bpsecret): bpsecret
<Alez> Joz inja canale farsi zaban bazam mishnasi?
<bpsecret> #persian #debian-ir #technotux
<bpsecret> w8
<Alez> Oon akhari mano kick mikonan hamash :((
<Alez> Too hamash ham khodemoonim :)))
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> debian-ir mesle inke kick mishi
<bpsecret> nemidoonam chera
<bpsecret> Alez, man miram refigh
<bpsecret> Alez, felan Bye
<Alez> bpsecret: shab khosh aziz
<bpsecret> Alez, :) Bye
<bpsecret> Alez, :*
<Alez> bpsecret: <3
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-02
<amir92> سلام خسته نباشید
<discovery44> با سلام به دوستان و ادمینهای عزیز من میخوام دسکتاپ جدید در اوبونتو نصب کنم این پیام می یاد
<discovery44> E: Unable to locate package budgie-desktopE: Unable to locate package budgie-desktop
<discovery44> خواهش میکنم یه راهنمایی اساسی بکنید تا این مشکل حل بشه باید چی کار کنم؟
<POOYA> سلام
<POOYA> http://p30download.com/fa/entry/35912/
<POOYA> من از این جا اوبونتو رو دانلود کردم
<POOYA> ولی نمیتونم نصب کنم
<POOYA> چطوری باید نصب کرد؟
<emzi_> POOYA: http://playubuntu.github.io
<POOYA> ممنون
<POOYA> لینگ باز نشد
<emzi_> POOYA: Inja baz mishe: https://playubuntu.github.io
<emzi> POOYA: Direct links:
<emzi> - http://hw6.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/6ae3356fd8e83bfef55137fc6d9cfcf33868958-720p__69373.mp4 AND
<alimj> :/
<drroot> :|
<glad> سلام دوستان فدورا کسی هست
<farooghkz> اینجا کانال اوبونتو هست نه فدورا.
<farooghkz> طبیعتا اکثرا اوبونتو هستن
<emzi> نه؛ اینجا کانال فدورا هم میتونه باشه
<emzi> برای کل کامیونیتی فعلا همین کانال رو داریم
<glad> i know,  i have some problem. but i can not undersand fedora irc in iran.
<farooghkz> اگه اینجا میتونه کانال فدورا هم باشه پس کانال فدورا میتونه چی باشه؟
<farooghkz> درضمن لینوکس آی آر هم هست
<farooghkz> emzi
<emzi> So bad
<farooghkz> چی؟
<emzi> تیکه پاره کرده همین نموره به خاطر فقط اسم ها
<farooghkz> چی؟
<glad> من کیبرد فارسی ندارم می تونم finglish
<glad> benevisam.
<farooghkz> لینوکس خودش کانال داره
<glad> yes or not ?
<farooghkz> glad, what yes or not?
<glad> can write in finglih ?
<farooghkz> bale
<farooghkz> چرا ک نه
<glad> resolotion man 1280 X 800 hast
<glad> vali alan 1024 * 768 neshon mide
<farooghkz> fedora?
<glad> are fedora lxde
<farooghkz> *ldxe
<glad> LXDE Desktop
<farooghkz> شرمنده ک من فدورا ندارم
<glad> :-)
<glad> man mikhastam bad chand sal switch konam az ubuntu base linux to rpm, vali khaili moshkel daram
<farooghkz> حالا چرا سوئیچ کردی؟اوبونتو ک خوب بود
<emzi> glad: lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|3D)" | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<emzi> یک لینک در خروجی میده
<nixoeen> glad: Omooman hame baraks amal mikonan ;)
<glad> https://ptpb.pw/HxV2
<glad> man ba ubuntu start kardam, va razi va khoshhal vali goftam ye distro dige ham test konam.
<farooghkz> glad, arch
<farooghkz> glad, arch gozineh khobieh
<glad> farooghkz : Tarsidam, nasbesh sakhate .
<farooghkz> glad, monjaro
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-03
<hamid168> slm
<hamid168> روستان اشکال در خوندن لیست \کیج های نصب شده در سیستم رو چه طوری میشه رفع کرد
<hamid168> من هر نرم افزاری میخوام باز کنم برای ا\دیت میگه \کیج لیست رو نمیتونم بخونم
<hamid168> پکیج منظورم بوده
<emzi> یک مثال بزن با خروجی ای که می گیری
<hamid168> یه لحظه
<hamid168> مثلا فرض کن میخوام سافتویر سنتر رو باز کنم
<hamid168> یا
<hamid168> میخوام سیستمم رو با دستور زیر اپدیت یا اپگرید کنم
<hamid168> sudo apt-get update
<hamid168> بعدش مینویسه
<hamid168> reading package list .....error
<alimj> خروجی این دستور را می‌گذاری؟
<alimj> ps -A | grep apt
<alimj> در ضمن، خروجی کامل همان پیغام خطا را هم برای ما بزار
<hamid168> ببین این دستور رو ترمینال مینویسم بعدش اون پیغام رو میده
<hamid168> نوشتم دیگه
<alimj> خروجی کامل را کپی پیست کن اینجا:
<alimj> http://paste.ubuntu.ir/
<alimj> چند خط قبل و بعدش هم بزار
<hamid168> ببین چه طور میتونم اینجا عکس بزارم ببینید
<alimj> خروجی دستوری که من هم خواستم بزار
<alimj> عکس هم بزار این سایت:
<alimj> https://imgur.com
<hamid168> خب یه لحظه الان پرینت اسکیرین میزارم
<hamid168> این سایته هی خطا میده عکسمو اپلود نمیکنه
<farooghkz> متن خطا رو داخل سایتی ک علی گفت بزار بعد لینکش رو اینجا بزار
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/sxcp
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/iyjx
<hamid168> دومیه درسته
<hamid168> اولیه خالی اومد
<hamid168> از وقتی این طوری شده سافت ویر سنتر اصلا باز نمیشه
<emzi> hamid168: http://askubuntu.com/q/30072/152405
<hamid168> the application update-apt-xapian-index has closed v inke executable pad: usr/bin/ubuntu-installer
<alimj> حمید راهنمای بالا را متوجه شدی؟
<alimj> یا اینکه دقیقتر بگیم؟
<hamid168> اره تقریبا
<hamid168> لیست رو پاک کرد
<hamid168> بعد دوباره اپدیت
<hamid168> درسته
<alimj> بله
<alimj> البته میتونی همون یک فایل رو هم پاک کنی
<alimj> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages
<alimj> هر جور که دوست داشتی
<hamid168> دمت گرم ببینم درست میشه پاک کردنش رو پاک کرد
<hamid168> حالا اگه بعد اپدیت درست بشه خوبه
<alimj> بله. بعدش آپدیت و بعدش دیست-آپگرید
<hamid168> این دیست چه جوری بودش
<alimj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hamid168> ببین نمیشه فقط همون یک فایل رو اپدیت کرد
<hamid168> من کلا زدم اپدیت
<hamid168> اپدیت یا اپگرید
<hamid168> ؟
<alimj> سیستم آپت هوشمنده
<hamid168> نمیدونم
<alimj> وقتی که ببینه که تغییر نکرده، فایل رو نمی‌گیره
<alimj> فایل مخازن را
<alimj> بنابراین نگران نباش
<hamid168> فعلا که دو سه دقیقه ای هست مشغوله
<hamid168> بابا این نوشته پکیج
<hamid168> کل مخزن رو داره اپدیت میکنه فک کنم
<alimj> اندکی صبر نهار نزدیک است
<hamid168> اااااااااااااااااااا
<hamid168> تموم شد
<hamid168> حلا دیست
<alimj> بله
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/utak
<hamid168> in chi mige
<hamid168> y or no
<hamid168> ?
<alimj> من به اینترنت شما تسلیت می‌گم (اگر حجمی است). باید نیم گیم دانلود کنی
<alimj> اگر شبها مجانیه، بزار شب دانلود بشه
<farooghkz> لول
<hamid168> eybi nadare mizaram alan down kone ta shab nemitoonam sab konam
<farooghkz> lol
<hamid168> lets go!
<alimj> باشه. هر موقع که خواستی قطع کن و ادامه بده. مشکلی نمی‌خوره
<farooghkz> پس ‏y‏ رو بزن
<hamid168> ok
<hamid168> yani az edame down mikone
<hamid168> age ghat konam
<farooghkz> بله
<hamid168> ok
<hamid168> dametoon garm
<hamid168> omidvaram dorost beshe
<hamid168> kolli kar darm
<hamid168> ye soal dige
<emzi> hamid168: http://playubuntu.github.io/assets/videos/apt.mp4
<hamid168> dostal mamoolan shoma bara text editor bara barnamenevisi chi estefade mikonin
<hamid168> notpad++ to linux ham hast
<alimj> دوستان از برنامه‌های مختلف استفاده می‌کنند
<hamid168> che barnamehayy
<alimj> ممکن است از یک تکست ادیتور ساده مثل نانو باشد یا ویم یا ایمکس
<hamid168> man dashtam javascript kar mikardam to win ye hoee goftam chera naram to hamoon linux
<hamid168> vali ye editor khoob mikham
<alimj> یا آی دی ای های پیچیده مثل نت بینز و اکلیپس و غیره
<hamid168> na felan ye chizi ba emkanat hamoon notpad++ khoobe
<hamid168> badesh inteligide lazem khaham dasht
<alimj> eclipse ide
<alimj> فعلا فکر کنم بهترین برای شروع باشه
<hamid168> of gdk; ldj,kd fnd
<hamid168> ahhhhh
<hamid168> az dast in farsi
<farooghkz> gedit ke khoobe
<hamid168> link mitooni bedi
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_%28software%29
<alimj> نصب هم در خط فرمان راحت است
<hamid168> doostan link bedin
<alimj> همون جی ادیت که فاروق گفت هم خوبه
<hamid168> gedit? eclipse ide?
<alimj> من برم ناهار
<farooghkz> gedit
<hamid168> to software center hastan
<hamid168> are dg che soalie
<hamid168> naaaa
<farooghkz> فقط باید برای برنامه نویسی آمادش کنید
<farooghkz> مشکلی هست؟
<farooghkz> hamid168
<hamid168> ey val
<hamid168> dame shoma garm
<hamid168> dorost shod
<hamid168> !!!
<farooghkz> ok
<farooghkz> hamid168, ba ubuntu chikar mikoni?
<hamid168> rastesh felan mishe goft faghat karaye mamooli
<hamid168> vali doost daram bishtar bahash kar konam
<hamid168> ta alan faghat be onvan system poshtiban- zed virus flash memoori- system enteghal failhaye sangin- system geraphic v sote ba keyfiate bala v in dastana azash estefade mikardam
<farooghkz> hamid168, sudo apt install pacman4console sl aria2 uget
<hamid168> chie in?
<farooghkz> ابزار های بدرد بخور
<farooghkz> دانلود منجر آریا ۲ حرف نداره
<farooghkz> سرعت دانلود خوبی میده
<farooghkz> یو گت هم ی پوسته گرافیکی واسه آریا ۲ هست
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/xodg in chi mige?
<farooghkz> alimj, hasti?
<hamid168> in pcman4console dorost nashoda?
<farooghkz> قطعش کن
<farooghkz> CtrlD
<farooghkz> ok?
<hamid168> chi ro ghat konam
<farooghkz> الآن مشکل چیه؟
<hamid168> goftam bala dg
<hamid168> linkesho gozashtam
<hamid168> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/ttco
<farooghkz>  /msg farooghkz err
<farooghkz> be jayeh err matn khata ro bezar
<farooghkz> بعد بفرستش به آی آر سی
<hamid168> asr chena?
<farooghkz> خب
<farooghkz> این رو بزن
<farooghkz> sudo pkill apt*
<hamid168> ahah chon daram oon var to softwarecenter ye chi nasb mikonam inja to terminal ghabool nemikone
<hamid168> are?
<farooghkz> بله
<farooghkz> یا اون دستور ک گفتم رو بزن
<farooghkz> تا قطع بشه
<hamid168> kill process konam?
<farooghkz> یا صبر کن کار مرکز نرم افزار تموم شه
<farooghkz> بعد پکمن و آریا ۲ و ... رو نصب کن
<hamid168> na dg kill kardam raft
<hamid168> oon var mikhastam eclips nasb konam nashod
<farooghkz> بنظرم بهتره صبر کنی کار مرکز نرم افزار تموم شه
<farooghkz> اشکال نداره
<farooghkz> اول دستور زیر رو بزن و صبر کن کارش تموم بشه
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get install sl aria2 uget eclipse
<farooghkz> eclipse ham hamrashoon nasb misheh
<hamid168> ha hala shod
<hamid168> 220 mb
<farooghkz> اکلیپس هم همراشه؟
<hamid168> are fek konam
<hamid168> man kolle khati ke ferestadi ro zadam
<farooghkz> اگر اکلیپس هم همراشه پس فکر کنم طبیعی هست ولی ی دقه صبر کن
<farooghkz> nixoeen, hajm eclipse cheghadreh?
<hamid168> The following extra packages will be installed:   ant ant-optional binfmt-support default-jdk eclipse-jdt eclipse-pde   eclipse-platform eclipse-platform-data eclipse-rcp fastjar gcj-4.6-base   gcj-4.6-jre-lib jarwrapper junit junit4 libapache-pom-java libasm3-java
<nixoeen> farooghkz: bezan apt-get install eclipse, mige cheghadr download mikone
<hamid168> in eclipse dg fek konam dare nasb mishe!
<farooghkz> nixoeen, hodood 200mb
<hamid168> pa oon aria2 v sl v uget baham 20 meg hastan yani?
<farooghkz> گفتم حدودا.اون دوتا خیلی کم حجمن
<hamid168> doroste
<farooghkz> بنصب
<hamid168> daram minasbam fek konam ta 5 min dg tamoom she!
<farooghkz> ok
<hamid168> bwram ye sij bezanam biam!
<hamid168> ey val eclips indigo installed succesfully
<farooghkz> ok
<hamid168> khob hala to in eclipce in jdk v kollan abzare android joda bayad nasb shan?
<hamid168> v inke web ham mishe toosh nevesht dg? are?
<hamid168> inke gofti bayad amade beshe yani chi?
<farooghkz> فک کنم آره.در مورد اندروید و جاوا چیزی نمیدونم
<farooghkz> ولی سرچ بزن تو انجمن پیدا میکنی
<farooghkz> اگر میخواید از جی ادیت واسه برنامه نویسی استفاده کنید
<farooghkz> باید برای برنامه نویسی آمادش کنید
<hamid168> yani chi kar konam
<hamid168> bara html be nazar bad nemiad
<farooghkz> شما میخواید از جی ادیت استفاده کنید یا اکلیپس؟
<hamid168> khoob bazesh karad
<hamid168> man age eclipse bashe behtare
<hamid168> targih midamesh be gedit
<hamid168> vali kar nakardam bahash
<hamid168> to win ham faghat nasbesh karde boodam ta badan beram soraghesh
<farooghkz> اگر از اکلیپس میخواید استفاده کنید نیازی نیست جی ادیت رو آماده کنید
<hamid168> shoma baladi ba eclipse kar koni
<farooghkz> خیر
<hamid168> khob hamoon amadegi gedit ro felan pas lotf kon bego ta badan bebinam ba oon che bayad bokonam!
<farooghkz> من تاحالا با جاوا کار نکردم
<hamid168> kar kon ba java khoobe!!!
<farooghkz> nixoeen,
<farooghkz> استاد معین.میتونید ب این دوست کمک کنید؟
<farooghkz> brb
<farooghkz> hamid168, ‎وبلاگ استاد صمیمی رو ببینید
<hamid168> linkesh ro bede lotfan
<farooghkz> لول.آدرسش رو حفظ نیستم
<farooghkz> مطمئن نیستم آدرسش درست باشه:
<farooghkz> amirsamimi.mihanblog.com
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<h03ein72> salam
<h03ein72> yek soal soal zaroori dashtam :-?
<h03ein72> kasi hastesh ? :-?
<alimj> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alimj> این یعنی که سوال را بپرسید و بعدش منتظر باشید تا جواب بگیرید
<h03ein72> doostan rah hali vojood dare ke besheh app haye linux ro tu masir dg ei nasb o ejra kard ? :-/
<alimj> بستگی به برنامه و روش نصب آن دارد
<alimj> مشکل چیست؟ هارد پرشده؟
<h03ein72> ubuntu ro ru ye flash drive 4gb avordam bala 900 mb bishtar hafeze nadaram :)))
<alimj> به چه شکل روی فلش نصب کردی؟
<h03ein72> ba universal usb installer 1.1GB raftesh vase file iso + mabaghi ham file dg .. kollan 900mb khali munde! zemnan besoorat live ham nistesh. mikhastam bedunam rah hali hastesh ke besheh jaye dg nasb kard o ejra kard :-/
<alimj> روشهای زیادی وجود داره
<alimj> بهترین راه این است که از اول فلش را مثل یک هارد دیسک پارتیشن بندی کرد و روی آن نصب کرد
<alimj> این با...
<alimj> persistent file
<alimj> ... فرق دارد
<alimj> اگر از پرسیستانت فایل استفاده کنید، نمی‌توانید بیش از ۴ گیگابایت به آن اختصاص دهید
<h03ein72> yani emkanesh hast ke flash 14GB ro partition bandi konam ?
<alimj> بله. دقیقا این کار ممکن است
<h03ein72> baad az bala umadan chetor masir dahi konam ke app ha beran be jaye dg ei zakhire beshan
<alimj> فقط فراموش نکنید که ویندوز توانایی پارتیشن بندی (حتی حذف پارتیشنهای اضافی) از روی فلش را ندارد
<alimj> بعضی برنامه‌ها که از سورس نصب می‌شوند را میشود جوری تنظیم کرد که در مسیر مورد نظر شما نصب گردند
<farooghkz> ی سوال.چرا ویندوز اینجوریه؟فقط میتونه ی پارتیشن روی ی فلش رو بخونه!
<alimj> برای هر برنامه فرق می‌کند
<alimj> چونکه ویندوزه فاروق
<farooghkz> انتظار همین جواب رو داشتم!
<h03ein72> dorost , alan tanha moshkel man ine ke baad az bala umadan ubuntu , chetor kari konam beran tu ye partition dg zakhire shan :-/
<farooghkz> لول
<alimj> مثلا می‌شود کلک زد و یک پارتیشن الکی درست کرد و یک پارتیشن ای ایکس تی ۴ مخفی داشت برای فایلهای ابر خفن
<alimj> خیلی راحت حسین
<alimj> یک فایل در لینوکس هست در این مسیر:
<alimj> /etc/fstab
<alimj> همین الان می‌توانی با یک سیستم دیگر بوت کنی، با برنامه ...
<alimj> gparted
<alimj> ... پارتیشن فعلی فلش را کوچیک کنی، بعدش یک پارتیشن دیگر بسازی با فرمت ای ایکس تی ۴
<alimj> بعدش فورمتش کنی و فایلهای شاخه...
<alimj> مورد نظر را کپی کنی روش
<alimj> بعدش در فایل ...
<alimj> fstab
<alimj> کاری کنی که پارتیشن جدید در آن شاخه ماونت شود
<alimj> کمی پیچیده است ولی شدنی است
<h03ein72> ali jan manzooram ine ke in file haro tu ye parition mojood ba format ntfs ke koli tush file daram copy konam :-/ shodani hastesh ? ya hatman bayad format sheh ? :-/
<farooghkz> قضیه چیه؟
<alimj> به آن شکل نمیشه
<alimj> ببین برای اینکه بهتر جواب بدهیم، بهتر است پارتیشن بندی فعلی و ماونتهای سیستم را برای ما بزاری نگاه کنیم
<alimj> در غیر این صورت کمک دقیق نمی‌توانیم بکنیم
<h03ein72> pas dastan daram man :-?
<alimj> بله
<farooghkz> nixoeen, jalasat irc dige bargozar nemisheh?
<h03ein72> dastetun dard nakone , alan ajale daram. umadam hatman dar jayan mizarametun , felan.
<farooghkz> ok
<alimj> باشه. موفق باشی
<farooghkz> alimj, sudo apt-get install pacman4console && pacman4console
<farooghkz> :D
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> yes its fun
<farooghkz> but sega's pong is more fun than atari ver
<farooghkz> lol
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Na
<farooghkz> nixoeen, chera?
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Vaghtesh ro kasi nadare.
<farooghkz> nixoeen, dafeat ghabl ke bargozar shod chi?
<nixoeen> farooghkz: Key?
<farooghkz> nixoeen, akharin jalase fek konam jalaseh 5 ya 6 bood
<farooghkz> nixoeen, cafe ro negah kon
<alimj> nixoeen: امکانش هست که به تاپیک چت روم یک متن اضافه کنید که ...
<alimj> "برای دریافت پاسخ، صبر داشته باشید"
<alimj> یک همچین چیزی
<farooghkz> یکسری توصیه ها باس به تاپیک کانال اضافه بشه
<farooghkz> مثلا چیزی که علی گفت یا این
<farooghkz> dont ask to ask!just ask
<farooghkz> البته ب فارسی
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<alimj> این دوستمون خیلی دوست دارند که پستشون استیکی بخوره: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,110087.msg1055517/topicseen.html#new
<farooghkz> من نمیتونم لینک ها رو ببینم.اون پست چی هست؟
<alimj> ویدئوهای آموزشی پایگاه داده ها (mysql)
<farooghkz> nixoeen, post haye stick dar anjoman tarfand ha ziad nistan?akharin bari ke didam kol safheh aval ro gerefteh boodan
<nixoeen> alimj: Baraye chenin chizhayi, ye safhe too wiki be naame IRC Behavior dorost konid va be unja link midam
<alimj> nixoeen: صحیح است ولی بضی موارد کلی نه در ویکی بلکه در این آدرس باید اضافه شود
<alimj> http://ubuntu.ir/irc
<alimj> در غیر این صورت، همین لینک خوب است:
<alimj> https://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/Smart_Questions
<nixoeen> alimj: Wiki behtare, chon tavassote baghiye ham ghabele taghire. Age bere too ubuntu.ir/irc, faghat man mitunam taghiresh bedam.
<alimj> With great power comes great responsibility :-P
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community: http://www.ubuntu.ir | Ask questions the smart way: https://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/Smart_Questions
<alimj> اصلا حال اینکه یک اکانت دیگر برای ویکی بسازم رو ندارم. نیاز به یک جوان جویای نام برای نوشتن یک راهنما برای آی آر سی داریم
<alimj> farooghkz: ?
<alimj> ممنون nixoeen
<nixoeen> alimj: Niazi be sakhte accounte dige nist, hamun accounte forum tooye wiki kar mikone
<farooghkz> کسی با من کاری داشت؟
<farooghkz> علی؟
<alimj> بله. می‌خواستیم ببینیم علاقه داری یک آرتیکل ویکی بنویسی؟
<alimj> nixoeen: MediaWiki and SimpleMachinesForum are linkable?
<nixoeen> alimj: Baraye vasl shodaneshun ye Module baraye MediaWiki neveshtam
<alimj> کار نمیکنه
<alimj> دو طرفه است؟
<nixoeen> alimj: Username et chie?
<alimj> alimirjamali
<alimj> nixoeen: It is working now.
<alimj> داشتم با ایمیل امتحان می‌کدرم
<hamid168> slam
<hamid168> agha filter shakan chi darin
<farooghkz> t o r
<hamid168> bayad nasb konam
<hamid168> ?
<alimj> بله
<hamid168> anti filter bood in tor?
<alimj> تور در واقع برای مخفی ماندن در اینترنت ساخته شده
<hamid168> intori? sudo apt-get install tor
<hamid168> ?
<alimj> برای افرادی که دنبال آزادی بیان هستند
<alimj> ولی در ایران برای فیلتر شکن هم استفاده می‌شود
<alimj> بجز تور بهتر است این هم نصب کنی:
<alimj> obfsproxy
<hamid168> vaghti jadi.net filtere dg bedoon ke anti filter az vajebate to in mamalekate...
<hamid168> in tor ro nasb karadam be ravesh bala dorost nasb karadam?
<hamid168> chera hichi ezafe nashod be software ham?
<alimj> بله. حالا رو توی مرورگر اینترنت و تنظیمات پراکسی را بزن اینطوری:
<alimj> proxy address: localhost
<alimj> proxy port: 9050
<alimj> proxytype: socks5
<alimj> تور به نسبت کند است
<alimj> و طول می‌کشد تا وصل شود
<hamid168> kojast in tanzimate proxy peidash nemikonam
<alimj> مرورگرت چیه؟
<hamid168> mozilla dg browser dige ham darim mage?
<alimj> بله. مثلا مرورگر کرومیوم داریم که همان کروم است
<hamid168> shookhi karadam!
<alimj> about:preferences#advanced
<alimj> network
<alimj> preferences => advanced => network => settings
<hamid168> aha to connection setting
<alimj> Socks Host: localhost port: 9050
<hamid168> oon yeki ham ke gofti obsfproxy inam hamin tore settingesh?
<alimj> او بی اف اس یک روش گول زدن فیلتر شکن است که به شکلی ابر خفن سر فیلتر کلاه میزارد
<alimj> او بی اف اس به تور اضافه می‌شود
<alimj> جزئی از تور است
<hamid168> E: Unable to locate package obfsproxy
<hamid168> chera?
<farooghkz> اینو بزن دوباره امتحان کن شاید درست شد
<farooghkz> sudo apt-get update
<alimj> این دستور را هم امتحان کن:
<hamid168> oon kill procces yeki goft chi bood? in update hajme internet masraf mikone!
<alimj> apt-cache search obfs
<hamid168> hich kodom javab nadad!
<hamid168> bayad beram!
<hamid168> farada enshallah ino radifesh mikonim!
<hamid168> ye khatere koochik begam ghablesh!
<hamid168> ye sal pish vaghti avvalin bar varede in furom shodam!
<hamid168> dar hamoon barkhorde avval chenan mellat kobidan mano ke boro ghavanin ro bekhoono in dastana ke man ye chand mahi kollan linux ro gozashtam kenar
<hamid168> vali lan khoshhalam ke tonestam ba linux ashna sham
<hamid168> v vaghean mamnoonam az hameye doostan
<hamid168> emrooz kheili yad gereftam az hamegi
<hamid168> mamnoon!!!
<alimj> از این بابت بسیار خوشحالم. هیچوقت ناامید نشوید
<hamid168> felan!
<alimj> شب بخیر
<hamid168> by
<MasterPiece> emzi, What are you doing man?
<emzi> wat?
<MasterPiece> CTCP ?
<emzi> And?
<MasterPiece> Do not try to get information of old IRC users :D , Thats a suggestion for you
<MasterPiece> emzi, az ParsOnline razi hasti
<MasterPiece> ???
<MasterPiece> emzi, Happy 3rd Year of using IRC emzi ;) :D
<emzi> Just to see VERSION
<MasterPiece> emzi, ;)
<emzi> MasterPiece: nope, pars suqs
<MasterPiece> emzi, HHmmm, Are you sure?
<emzi> 16 MB/sec; It's a joke; Never passed 900KB/sec
<emzi> 16/8=2
<MasterPiece> Thats not a joke, it depends on many things :D ;)
<MasterPiece> albate!
<MasterPiece> tooye iran are!
<MasterPiece> joke :D
<farooghkz> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<farooghkz> sudo apt install supertux2
<farooghkz> its fun :D
<farooghkz> از وقتی اینو نصبیدم کار مفیدم با کامپیوتر خیلی کمتر شده!
<MasterPiece> !!!!!!!!!!
<hamkalasi> سلام alimj
<farooghkz> lol
<hamkalasi> سلامfarooghkz
<hamkalasi> خولبین؟
<hamkalasi> خوبین؟
<farooghkz> خوابیم!
<hamkalasi> ببخشید توی زمینه شبکه شوال داشتم
<hamkalasi> می تونید کمکم کنید
<farooghkz> من نمیتونم ولی شاید بقیه بتونن
<hamkalasi> ممنون
<hamkalasi> کسی نیست متاسفانه
<hamkalasi> مرسی
<emzi> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-04
<mohsen_> سلام دوستام من اوبنتو رو با دکمه خاموش و نگه داشتن خاموش کردم و حالا بالا نمیاد چکار باید بکنم
<sadodah> salam
<alimj> سلام
<alimj> خیلی خجالتی بود
<bpsecret> :))
<iraj> MasterPiece, oon chanelo be fuck dadan?
<MasterPiece> iraj, :D
<MasterPiece> are
<MasterPiece> daram kal kal mikonam
<MasterPiece> :D
<iraj> MasterPiece,  :D ki budan?
<MasterPiece> kharejia :D
<iraj> hendi?
<iraj> MasterPiece, az koja peyd klardan?
<iraj> *az kojaq peyda kardan!
<MasterPiece> dashtam bahashoon kal kal mikardam :D
<alimj> کدوم کانال؟
<farooghkz> !polite
<lubotu3> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<farooghkz> lubotu3--
<MasterPiece> alimj, ye channel ei bood, kharejia oomadan toosh fekr kardan mitoonan kari konan! ban shodan tamoom shod raft
<MasterPiece> alimj, #hack-ir
<farooghkz> invite only channel
<alimj> ههههههه. وقتی از کلمه هک در مکالمه استفاده کنید. سرور اتوماتیک میندازه بیرون. بیچاره مسترپیس
<iraj> hack هک
<alimj> ایرج خان مثل اینکه دوست داری با چنل سرو شوخی کنی :-D
<iraj> alimj, :)) mesleh inkeh pesareh khubi shodeh
<MasterPiece> akheysh!
<MasterPiece> Everything get nice again :D
<MasterPiece> khob :D
<MasterPiece> alimj, oon dafe ei ke oomadi to #hack-ir dashtim mijangidim ba in ajnabi ha :D alan mitooni biyay dobare :D
<navidcz> salam
<navidcz> khobid
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-05
<Guest25305> salam
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest88721> من بسته گرافیک amd رو گرفتم میخام نصبش کنم باید چی کار کنم
<Guest88721> توی پشتیبانی رفتم جوابی نگرفتم
<emzi> با پسوند run.؟
<Guest88721> .deb
<emzi> با درایور آزاد مشکل داره سیستمت؟
<Guest88721> خوب یعنی چی من بلد نیستم میتونی راهنماییم کنی
<emzi> و چرا از مرکز نرم افزاری برای نصب اقدام نمی کنی؟
<Guest88721> من کل سیستمم اوبونتو
<Guest88721> میتونید منو هک کنید برام درستش کنید
<Guest88721> توی بخش پشتیبانی اصلا درست و حسابی جواب ندادن دقیقا مخازنو باید چیکار کنیم
<emzi> (خود اوبونتو درایورهای مورد نیاز رو برای نصب از سرورهای خودش پیشنهاد می دهد)
<Guest88721> چیجوری باید پیدا کنم دوست من
<emzi> فکرکنم software and update رو باید در Dash جستجو کنی
<emzi> یا از منوی ادیت در مرکز نرم افزاری بازش کنی
<emzi> نگفتی چرا می خوای درایور انحصاری خود AMD رو نصب کنی؟
<Guest88721> لپ تاپ من sony sve14a36cah شیش گیگ گرافیک داره من بلد نیستم نصبش کنم
<Guest88721> لان میام
<Guest88721> داشتم dash سرچ میکردم پیدا کردم ولی نصب بود خوب باید چیکارکنم
<emzi> چی نصب بود؟
<Guest88721> dash
<emzi> OMG!
<Guest88721> نمیدونم
<Guest88721> تورو خدا بیا روسیستم درستش کن
<Guest88721> برم ببینم همینی که گفتی بود
<emzi> ببین، دش، یک آیکونه روی نوار سمت چپ، اولین آیکن بالایی
<emzi> روش کلیک کن
<emzi> و اونی که گفتم رو داخلش تایپ کن
<Guest88721> POSIX-compliant shell
<Guest88721> پایینش dash نوشته بود
<emzi> Guest88721: http://playubuntu.github.io/assets/videos/Unity.mp4
<emzi> ویدیو رو ببین، بعد برگرد
<Guest88721> خوب ویدیو تموم شد
<Guest88721> ریموتو نصب کنم
<emzi> حالا دش (داشبورد، پیشخان) رو باز کن.
<Guest88721> بازکردم
<emzi>  software and update تایپ کن
<Guest88721> ;vnl
<Guest88721> کردم
<emzi> خوب؛ برنامه Software & Updates رو باز کن
<emzi> این تصویرش: www.aplikasipc.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Update-Software-Ubuntu.jpg
<Guest88721> باشه
<emzi> تب آخر؛ Aditional Drivers
<Guest88721> مال من مثل این عکسه نیست
<emzi> شاید برنامهٔ درست را باز نکردی. یک شات ازش بفرست
<Guest88721> چجوری باید بفرستم
<emzi> OMG!
<Guest88721> omg چیه
<Guest88721> گشتم نبود
<emzi> چیزی نیست (-:
<emzi> اگر کلاینتت امکانش رو نداره، روی یک سایتی جایی آپلود کن.
<Guest88721> الان میفرستم
<emzi> این دستور را هم داخل ترمینال کپی-پیست کن:
<emzi> lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|3D)" | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<emzi> لینکی که در خروجی دستور می گیری، بفرست
<Guest88721> http://uupload.ir/files/djau_screenshot_from_2016-03-05_14:19:53.png
<Guest88721> pw date: 2016-03-05T10:49:15.434722+00:00 digest: ce055bec78cb1208d3a3e692728f6902945183d6 long: AM4FW-x4yxII06PmknKPaQKUUYPW short: UYPW size: 408 status: created url: https://ptpb.pw/UYPW uuid: 0d982461-2340-4995-a747-1368b052ff76
<emzi> این که همون برنامه است. فقط تم تیره داری استفاده می کنی!
<Guest88721> خوب میگم وارد نیستم
<Guest88721> از دستور بالا چی میشه فهمید
<emzi> می خواستم ببینم سیتمت چند-گرافیکی است. مهم نیست دیگه.
<emzi> درایورهای پیشنهادی و درایور فعال رو در اون برنامه داری می بینی
<Guest88721> اره دارم میبینم
<emzi> اگر سیستمت مشکلی نداره و با فیلم دیدن و... مشکلی نداری، بذار روی درایور آزاد باشه
<Guest88721> فرمت mpeg پخش نمیکنه
<Guest88721> درضمن سرعتشم یه نمه پایینه
<Guest88721> شیشگیگ گرافیک چهرگیگ رم corei5
<emzi> پخش شدن یا نشدن پرونده های صوتی-تصویری به نصب بودن یا نبودن کدک های تصویری ربط داره
<emzi> sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest88721> چجوری کدک هرا رو نصب کنم
<Guest88721> و چجوری مخازنو کرنلشو اپدیت کنم بهم گیر میده
<emzi> با دستور بالا عمدهٔ کدک های مورد نیاز نصب میشه که البته ادوبی-فلش-پلیر هم نصب می کنه، که اگر این یکی رو لازم نداری، به جای دستور بالا، کدک ها رو یکی یکی نصب کن
<emzi> تا حالا این دستور رو اجرا کردی؟
<Guest88721> مخازنو کمکم کن
<emzi> sudo apt update
<Guest88721> نه این دستوراتو بلد نبودم که تجرا کنم
<emzi> با دستور بالا لیست گرفته میشه
<emzi> بعد باید آپگرید کنی
<emzi> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Guest88721> اینارو زدم
<emzi> چه نسخه ای از اوبونتو نصب کردی؟
<Guest88721> cyborg  hawk
<emzi> wat?
<Guest88721> سیستم عامله دیگه ولی بر مبنای اوبونتو
<Guest88721> الان عکشسشو برات میفرستم ببینی
<Guest88721> http://uupload.ir/files/jvik_screenshot_from_2016-03-05_14:31:15.png
<emzi>  lsb_release -a  | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Guest88721> http://uupload.ir/files/rc3s_screenshot_from_2016-03-05_14:30:25.png
<emzi> لینک در خروجی دستور بالا رو بفرست
<Guest88721> No LSB modules are available. date: 2016-03-05T11:00:29.379742+00:00 digest: e520ba5422f8b60f91ca48bdf427a6e0fa234268 long: AOUgulQi-LYPkcpIvfQnpuD6I0Jo short: I0Jo size: 87 status: created url: https://ptpb.pw/I0Jo uuid: ec030d7a-0505-40f3-8681-d3df1fcd1aba
<emzi> 14.04; ok
<Guest88721> میتونی بیای رو سیستمم
<Guest88721> یه نگاهی بندازی
<emzi> نیازی نیست!
<emzi> دیگه چه مشکلی داری؟
<Guest88721> مخازن
<Guest88721> میخوام کرنل اوبونتو اپدیت کنم
<Guest88721> چجوری بهم گیر میده
<emzi> گفتم که!
<emzi> sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Guest88721> الان عکسشو برات میفرستم
<Guest88721> با چه کدی کرنلو اپدیت میکدن
<emzi> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Guest88721> نه این نبود
<Guest88721> یه دونه دیگه بود
<emzi> من گزینه دیگری نمی شناسم. منتظر باش شاید پاسخی داشته باشن
<emzi> منتظر دیگران*
<Guest88721> صبر کن دارم دنبالش میگردم
<Guest88721> راستی روش نصب کنم
<Guest88721> تم
<Guest88721> تم قشنگ پیدا میشه
<Guest88721> چجوری باید روش تم نصب کنم
<Guest88721> اهان الان یادم اومد
<Guest88721> مخازن repository
<Guest88721> میخوام اپدیت کنم گیر میده
<emzi> باید حدس بزنیم چه گیری میده؟!
<Guest88721> چه کدی بنویسم
<emzi> sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Guest88721> پیداش کردم الان برات میفرستم عکسشو ببینی
<Guest88721> http://uupload.ir/files/jjq1_screenshot_from_2016-03-05_14:48:24.png
<Guest88721> همینه که میگم گیر میده تو اپدیت
<emzi> از خط فرمان سعی کن. اونجا خروجی خواناتری تولید میکنه
<Guest88721> چشم
<Guest88721> ** (update-manager:6087): WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist  ** (update-manager:6087): WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist
<Guest88721> من با این کد زدم اومد مشکلمم همینه update-manager -d
<emzi> OMG!
<emzi> sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade
<emzi> و خروجی دستورها رو در http://paste.ubuntu.ir بذار
<Guest88721> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/mnjx
<emzi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Guest88721> یعنی چی
<emzi> چی رو می خوای آپدیت کنی؟ سیستمت به روز است
<Guest88721> ولی چند تا نات فایلد توی جمله ها بد اونا چی بود
<emzi> Woops
<Guest88721> یعنی چی
<emzi> به نظر failed شده
<Guest88721> یعنی چی
<emzi> مخازنی که دستی اضافه کردی رو نمی تونه اطلاعاتشون رو بخونه
<Guest88721> حالا باید چیکار کرد
<emzi>  http://uupload.ir/files/jjq1_screenshot_from_2016-03-05_14:48:24.png
<Guest88721> همه تیکارو بذارم
<emzi> غیرفعالش کن و بعد دوباره تلاش برای به روزرسانی
<Guest88721> همه تیکارو بردارم
<emzi> همه؟!
<Guest88721> بردارم یا بذارم
<emzi> فقط تیک اونهایی که در لینک زیر failed شده
<emzi> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/mnjx
<emzi> را بردار
<Guest88721> من چجوری میتونم از شما تشکر کنم
<Guest88721> سلاح من دعاست
<emzi> :)
<Guest88721> تو نماز شب ُ نافله صبح ُحرم ُ و نامز صبح دعات میکنم و مشکلتو بگو تا من برات دعا کنم به اظافه اسمت
<emzi> برای جمیع مسلمین دعا کن ;)
<Guest88721> چشم
<Guest88721> بچه کجایی
<Guest88721> محمد حسن پاک نژاد بیست ساله از قم
<Guest88721> داداش دستت دردنکنه خیلی وقته که نتونسته بودم مشکلمو حل کنم
<Guest88721> ممنون یک دنیا مشکر
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<navidcz> salam
<navidcz> khobid
<navidcz> ki inja Dota2 ply mikone?
<farooghkz> chi?
<farooghkz> dota?
<farooghkz> bah apt-get natoonestam nasbesh konam
<navidcz> dota
<navidcz> yeki az shakhe hay word of warcraft
<navidcz> ke mishe ba Steam bazi kard
<navidcz> hajmesh ziade
<farooghkz> man ke bazi nakardam
<farooghkz> shabih bazi minetest, minecraft,freeminer nist?
<farooghkz> lol
<Panda_> kasi hast?
<Panda_> zendeiid?
<emzi> !ask Panda_
<emzi> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Panda_> robati ya ensan?
<Panda_> didi robati :)
<Panda_> any? :(
<iraj> Panda_, mshkeli darii bepors
<iraj> *moshkel
<Panda_> salam
<Panda_> agha man mikham data mysql xampp ubuntu ro be xampp windows connect konam
<Panda_> htdocs ro ba visualhost conect kardam
<Panda_> ama in yeki ro harkari mikonam nemiad
<hasa> سلام
<hasa> من بسته دب تیم ویور رو گرفتم ولی نمیتونم از طریق ترمینال روی اوبونتوم نصبش کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-06
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest54945> من تمام دستورات کامل یعنی از اول بسم الله که لینوکس شروع شده با چه کدهایی نوشته شده وغیره تا الان که یه سری کد جدید نوشته شده رو با توضیح میخوام
<Guest54945> اگه کسی داره لطف کنه برا ماهم بذاره
<Guest54945> سلام
<Guest54945> من تمام دستورات کامل یعنی از اول بسم الله که لینوکس شروع شده با چه کدهایی نوشته شده وغیره تا الان که یه سری کد جدید نوشته شده رو با توضیح میخوام
<Guest54945> گه کسی داره لطف کنه برا ماهم بذاره
<babak_tour> کسی خونه هست؟
<alimj> همه خواب هستند
<farooghkz> من هستم ولی خوابم
<farooghkz> :p
<babak_tour> سلام. من تا الآن از تور بروزر استفاده می‌کردم، الآن می‌خوام فایرفاکس رو برای تور تنظیم کنم. پراکسی رو هم طبق راهنما‌های موجود تنظیم می‌کنم. ولی باز هم نمی‌شه.
<emzi> فاکسی-پراکسی؟!
<emzi> babak_tour: از تنظیمات نتورک خود فایرفاکس اقدام می کنی؟
<babak_tour> بله.
<alimj> بابک پورت تور تور بروزر به جای ۹۰۵۰ هستش ۹۱۵۰
<alimj> پورت توری که سیستم نصب می‌کنه هست ۹۰۵۰
<alimj> دقیق تر بگو چکار می‌خواهی بکنی؟
<alimj> بابک چی شد؟ نکنه داشتی با همین مرورگری که چت می‌کردی پراکسی تنظیم می‌کردی؟
<Drroot> :D
<farooghkz> دکتر روت، ب چی میخندی؟
<alimj> به حرف من
<Drroot> ولی فکر کنم اگه با همین مرورگر بود باید تایم اوت میداد تو IRC
<alimj> آره
<alimj> الان دیگه آره
<Drroot> میشه یه پارتیشن رو به یه پارتیشن دیگه متصل کرد؟! مثلا یه پارتیشن ۵۰ گیگی خالی دارم میخوام اضافش کنم به پارتیشن اصلی
<emzi> با LVM آره
<Drroot> پس بعضیا میگن فقط در صورت لایو میشه پارتیشن هارو دستکاری کرد!
<alimj> اگر از اول با ال وی ام فرمت کرده باشی، میشود
<farooghkz> بستگی ب پارتیشن داره
<alimj> پارتیشن بندیت رو بزار یکجایی ببینیم تا بشه نظر بدیم
<Drroot> این LVM تو مخازن نیست یا اسمشو کامل نگفتید؟
<alimj> از خیلی وقتی پیش هست که پیش فرض هست
<alimj> اسمش هست
<alimj> lvm2
<alimj> اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم
<Drroot> الان عکس از پارتیشن ها میدم
<babak_tour> شرمنده مامانم اینا اومدن از خرید، من هم رفتم تست کنترل کیفیت خوراکی‌ها
<farooghkz> lol
<babak_tour> یکی از دوستان گفت گفت براش پل تنظیم کنم. تنظیم کردم نشد باز مزاحم می‌شم
<Drroot> http://s7.picofile.com/file/8242125634/38_PM.png
<alimj> یک خروجی ماونت هم بده
<farooghkz> کسی از داخل ایران با کانکشن رمز نگاری شده ب فری نود وصل میشه؟(پورت ۶۶۹۷ مثلا)
<alimj> فعلا فری نود روی هوا است
<Drroot> @alimj : mount بزنم و خروجی بدم؟
<alimj> بله
<farooghkz> کی؟
<alimj> farooghkz: https://blog.freenode.net/2016/02/recent-events-and-future-changes/
<alimj> مدیریت عوض شده
<farooghkz> کی از کانکشن رمز نگاری شده استفاده میکنه؟
<Drroot> @alimj : http://s6.picofile.com/file/8242126500/mount.png
<alimj> Drroot: Without Pop-up
<alimj> یک پنجره روشه کنه
<alimj> که
<alimj> یک پنجره روشه که نمی‌شه خوند
<Drroot> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/omnb
<farooghkz> آیا میدانستید امکان ارسال فایل از طریق آی آر سی وجود دارد؟
<emzi> Drroot: و چرا عکس می گیری!
<alimj> خوب دیدم
<emzi> Ah, ok
<alimj> الان پارتیشن فعلی به صورت ال وی ام نیست
<Drroot> پس ال وی ام به کارم نمیاد دیگه؟
<alimj> نه
<alimj> در عکس اول هم که من فضای خالی ندیدم
<alimj> از کدوم می‌خواهی به کدوم اضافه کنی/
<alimj> ؟
<Drroot> فکر میکنم راحت ترین کار اینه یک ویندوز بوت کنم و پارتیشن رو اونجا تغییر بدم
<alimj> می خواهی از اس دی ای ۵ کم کنی بدی به لینوکس دیگه؟
<Drroot> بله
<alimj> به هر صورت کارت به لایو می‌خوره
<Drroot> کلا نمیدونم چرا سرعت بارگذاری پارتیشن  اس دی ال ۵ پایینه
<alimj> باید اس دی ای ۵ رو کوچیک کنی، بدیش آخر هارد بعدش اس دی ای ۶ رو بزرگ کنی
<alimj> ببخشید اس دی ای ۷ رو بزرگ کنی
<alimj> پارامترهای اسمارت هارد رو چک کردی؟
<Drroot> با اون روش که گفتم تغییرش بدم دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد که؟! نیازی به لایو هم نیست اینطور
<alimj> برای بزرگ کردن اس دی ای ۷ نباید ماونت باشه
<alimj> باید با لایو سیستم بالا بیاد. بک آپ هم داری/
<alimj> ؟
<Drroot> خیر
<alimj> حداقل از ۵ و ۷ بک آپ داشته باش
<alimj> کار یک بار میشه
<alimj> پارامترهای اسمارت رو هم چک کن
<Drroot> یه سوال اینکه دلیل پایین بودن سرعت بارگذاری یکی از پارتیشن هام بخاطر این نیست که پر شده و ۱۸۰ مگابایت بیشتر فضای خالی نداره ؟ مثلا یه فیلم که توی اون پارتیشن هست وقتی میخوام ببینم قطع و وصل میشه
<alimj> پارامترهای اسمارت رو چک کردی؟
<Drroot> نه
<alimj> S.M.A.R.T
<alimj> میدونی چیه؟
<Drroot> نه آشنا نیستم
<alimj> هاردهای جدید یک چیپ (آی سی) دارند که یک سری از مشخصات هارد دیس روش ذخیره میشه
<alimj> مثل اینکه تا حالا چند ساعت کار کرده، چند بار روشن خاموش شده و بد سکتور داره یا نه
<alimj> کلا اینکه وضعیت سلامتش چطوره
<Drroot> خب دستوری چیزی داره برا چک کردن؟
<alimj> بله. در دیسک یوتیلیتی
<Drroot> من هاردم خیلی قدیمیه
<Drroot> :|
<alimj> سالهاست که هارد دیسکها دارند
<alimj> https://askubuntu.com/questions/528072/how-can-i-check-the-smart-status-of-a-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04-through-15-10
<alimj> این عکس:
<alimj> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Disk-Utility1.png
<alimj> کلیک کن و خروجیش را برای ما عکس بگیر بزار
<alimj> یک همچین پنجره‌ای:
<alimj> https://d2m4hyssawyie7.cloudfront.net/uploads/l/tips/2007/07/500-GB-Hard-Disk-ATA-TOSHIBA-MK5061GSYF-%E2%80%93-SMART-Data_015.png
<Drroot> طبق اون لینک اولی که دادید نصب کردم و دستور داده شده رو وارد کردم الان خروجی میدم خدمتتون
<Drroot> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/wsqk
<alimj> این نشون میده که توانایی اسمارت داره
<alimj> الان دیسک یوتیلیتی رو اجرا کن و از اون مسیری که عکسهاش رو گذاشتم برو و خروجی اسمارت رو عکس بگیر برامون بزار ببینیم
<Drroot> دیسک یوتیلیتی رو باید نصب کنم؟
<alimj> پیشفرض روی اوبونتو نصب است
<alimj> در ستینگز
<alimj> یا سیستم
<alimj> دقیقا یادم نیست
<Drroot> پیداش نکردم
<alimj> sudo diskutil
<alimj> من الان پشت سیستم اوبونتو نیستم. وگرنه دقیق بهت می‌گفتم
<Drroot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207943/xubuntu-disks-utility-palimpsest-and-gparted-not-showing-up-anywhere-after-in
<alimj> مشکلی نیست. بزار یک فرمان بگم که در همان خط فرمان بزنی
<Drroot> ولی فکر کنم توی Xubuntu دیسک یوتیلیتی نیاز به نصب داره
<alimj> ایرادی نداره
<alimj> به هر صورت هارد دیسک پر ظرفیتی نیست.
<alimj> sudo chkconfig smartd on
<alimj> sudo service smartd start
<alimj> ببین سرویس اسمارت نصب شده؟
<Drroot> دیسک یوتیلیتی نصب شد
<alimj> خوب با همون ببین
<Drroot> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8242130826/disks.png
<alimj> آن دو فرمانی که بالا گفتم بزن تا اسمارت فعال شود
<alimj> بعدش دوباره دیسک یوتیلیتی رو بزن
<Drroot>  sudo: chkconfig: command not found
<Drroot> smartd: unrecognized service
<alimj> اون هم پس باید نصب کنی
<alimj> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Drroot> اینو نصب کردم همین ۵ دقیقه پیش
<Drroot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
<alimj> آهان فهمیدم
<alimj> الان میگم
<alimj> فقط همون دستور دوم:
<alimj> sudo service smartd start
<alimj> اگر نشد:
<Drroot> smartd: unrecognized service
<alimj> پس این دستور:
<alimj> sudo systemctl enable smartd
<alimj> اگر این نشد، عجیب است
<Drroot> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<Drroot> :D
<alimj> این هم یک چک بکن. احتمال زیاد جواب نخواهد داد:
<alimj> sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda1
<alimj> sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<alimj> یک نداره
<Drroot> https://paste.ubuntu.ir/iwvv
<alimj> sudo smartctl -H -S on -a /dev/sda
<Drroot> همون قبلی رو داد :‌https://paste.ubuntu.ir/wsqk
<alimj> عجیبه. احتمالا اسمارت از بایوس غیر فعلا است. ولی حتی در این صورت، باید سیستم عامل بتونه فعال کنه
<alimj> حالا ولش کن
<alimj> بک آپ بگیر و بعدش به صورت لایو پارتیشن‌ها را ریساز کن
<farooghkz> i am a little foolish
<Drroot> @alimj لطف کردید نتیجه کار رو اگر دیدمتون عرض میکنم
<alimj> موفق باشی
<alimj> اگر با لایو بالا آمد، سعی کن یک بار دیگه چک کنی ببینی اسمارت فعال هست یا نه
<alimj> از بایوس هم ببین می‌تونی اسمارت را فعال کنی یا نه
<alimj> موقع بوت
<Drroot> smartctl ?
<alimj> نه. در تنظیمات بایوس (صفحه آبیه)
<Drroot> امیدوارم پیداش کنم
<alimj> Drroot: http://noquest.com/storage/hard-disk-testing/bios-smart.jpg
<Drroot> تشکر لطف کردید (: میرم تست کنم
<alimj> موفق باشی ;-)
<farooghkz> ی نفر بود تو کانال داس هم بات بود هم آدم!
<alimj> سایبورگ بوده
<farooghkz> ?!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-28
<sam_esfid> سلام،بعد از نصب جنی موشن دچار خطای سی پی یو شدم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<sam_esfid> http://uupload.ir/view/yt07_screenshot_from_2017-02-28_01-03-39.png
<danialbehzadi> sam_esfid: پردازنده‌ات از مجازی‌سازی پشتیبانی نمی‌کنه
<sam_esfid> danialbehzadi باید چیکار کنم؟
<danialbehzadi> sam_esfid: عموماً‌نمی‌شه کاریش کرد. شاید در بایوس، گزینه‌هایی برای فعّال کردنش باشه
<sam_esfid> danialbehzadi اسمش چیه؟ باید دنبابه چه جمله ای بگردم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-01
<KEY1> Join
<rs_> salam
<rs_> kasi hast ?
<rs_> soal dar morede nasb ubuntu roo netbook daram ke error mide
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-02
<arsam> سلام
<arsam> نظرتون در مورد استفاه از اوبونتو به عنوان سیستم عامل اصلی چیه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-03
<AmirHossein> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-04
<elisa871> salam kesi json balade?
<ghostbsd_049b> mangul, salam
<ghostbsd_049b> mangul,  ye soal
<ghostbsd_049b> mangul,  ye barname migham vase edit film va seda
<ghostbsd_049b> mangul,  mishe moarefi konid lotfan ?
<ghostbsd_049b> ubuntulog,  salam
<ghostbsd_049b>  safeith salam
<ghostbsd_049b> safeith,  salam
<ghostbsd_049b> lubotu3,  salam
<ghostbsd_049b> mangul, salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-05
<Reza> سلام دوستان
<Reza> از کجا میتونم Nemo را دانلود کنم ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-26
<soshiant> .
<soshiant> i want link download repository ubuntu 14.04
<saeed> salam
<saeed> bache ha in ozviate site moshkel dare nemitonam register konam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-02
<alitnk> salam
<alitnk> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-26
<mina> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-28
<Danoosh> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-03
<alireza> سلام
<alireza> کسی اینجا هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-02-28
<MohammadRauf> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-01
<ahmad83> سلام
